# Ich bin Episch und gebe anderen keine Chance mehr?



## Daretina (20. Juli 2008)

Nabend,

mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/ 
So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.

Beispiel von Donnerstag.

13 Uhr... mein menne kommt erst um 19 uhr von der arbeit. also Zeit nach Kara zu gehn. Als MT is schnell ne grp gefunden. Was fehlt da noch? ja klar der mt2 o_O 
also mein satz.. Lad nen blau equipten Deff tank der kann die sachen daraus gebrauchen und viel hatter nich zu tun.. ( Kara kann man schließlich ohne probs auch alleine Tanken)
Antwort des Schurken welcher die Grp aufstellt. " Nein ich will da schnell durch"
Meine Antwort " sind wir auch mit nem blau equipten Deff als Secnd"
Er: " Nein" läd 10 min später nen Dudu ein.. natürlich episch equipt.

Ich war irgentwie stinkig ^^

10 min später alle in Kara.. ich schau mir die grp an. Alle eigentlich gut Euipt.. AUßER der schurke.. welcher noch so ca 5-6 Teile aus Kara braucht -.-

ok nach meinem Wutanfall zuhause.. gings los.. sind gut durch.. der Mt2 hatte nix zu tanken... usw ^^

Meine frage zu der Geschichte.. ist es normal geworden das man leuten die nicht voll Episch sind keine Chance gibt? Gerade neue Tanks braucht die Welt doch ^^


----------



## Soupcasper (20. Juli 2008)

Meine Geschichte (ähnlich):
Heiler+Tank suchen grp für Sethekk Hero (ich=tank episch, schwager=heiler episch), Schurke hat GRP aufgemacht. 
Schurke"Jetzt noch 2 Epic DDs"
Ich"muss net sein... blau+ein paar epics reichen schon"
Schurke"ich hab keinen bock da zu wipen"
ich"wie du meinst..."
er lädt ein Mage einen Jäger ein, beide fullepic.
Gut erste GRP wipe, da der jäger ausversehen Irreführung auf den Mage gesetzt hat (xD) und ich keien Aggro mehr bekommen hab (ja, auch mit gebrühl net).

Schurke: "wtf?! was war das du Kacknoob?"
Jäger "sry..."
Mage:"macht nix..."
Schurke"alter wenn das noch einmal vorkommt bist du weg du nap"
Schwager:" mach ma halblang du grün-paar-PvP-epics-hab Equipter..."
Schurke" *postet seine 2 epics (schwert und Schultern, beide S1, sonst S0,5)* Klappe noob"

*********** Left grp...



Ähhm... lol?!


----------



## Big Tank (20. Juli 2008)

Der Schurke war ein Kackboon!
Sowas würde mich zum ausrasten bringen.
DEnke aber gerade solche LEute wie der Schurke werdens nicht weit bringen, ich war auch mal in einer ähnlichen Sitation und nun siehts anders aus. Man sollten anderen Leuten auch ne Chance lassen und wenn man jemand ladet sollte man ihn nur kicken wenns nicht anders geht oder selbst egehen, aber bei der Situation wars einfach nur Arschig.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, das ist leider durchgehend ziemlich übel geworden. Riskiert wird nichts mehr, die Instanzen werden primär für Marken gemacht, aber natürlich nur wenn man dafür schon overequipped ist (was für Tanks eine nicht unerhebliche Hürde darstellt wie ich gerade am eigenen Leib merke).

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eine direkte Auswirkung davon, dass Blizz alles was episch ist quasi zum "Burning-Crusade-Schlussverkauf" rauswirft, damit die ganzen Casuals auch mal was Lilanes tragen dürfen. Zu Anfang von BC hab ich mit meinem grün/blau ausgestatteten Druiden ohne Probleme an den ersten Kara-Runs teilgenommen. Die Randomgruppen zum Markenfarmen dagegen sollten eigentlich wissen dass das funktioniert, fordern aber teilweise Fullepic. Etwas paradox wenn man bedenkt dass Kara weder besonders schwer ist, noch vollepisches Equip erfordert.

Ich verbuchs unter "Kurzsichtigkeit und Arroganz" und hoffe dass es mit dem Addon besser wird, wenn alle wieder in grün rumlaufen.


----------



## Big Tank (20. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte (ähnlich):
> Heiler+Tank suchen grp für Sethekk Hero (ich=tank episch, schwager=heiler episch), Schurke hat GRP aufgemacht.
> Schurke"Jetzt noch 2 Epic DDs"
> Ich"muss net sein... blau+ein paar epics reichen schon"
> ...


Ui sowas kann ich auch nicht austehen, fehler kann amn machen. Finde es allgemein schade das es in WoW so ist das wenn man einen Fehler macht von mehreren Leuten ageschissen wird. 

Man macht im Rl Fehler und in WoW, niemand ist perfekt und das auch nicht in WoW.


----------



## sarika (20. Juli 2008)

solche id.... findet man leider an jeder ecke. da bin ich doch froh in einer guten gilde zu sein, wo man auch mal fehler machen darf und nicht auf die bestehenden epix geschaut wird, sondern ob der boss liegt oder nicht. hab grade erst meinen pala auf schutz geskillt, da man ja ab ssc und auge auch ab und an mal nen palatank braucht, dann tank ich eben zum eingewöhnen mal die low inis mit den 60+ spielern unserer gilde. und wenn wir das nächste mal kara rein gehen, lauf ich eben als 2. tank mit und krieg noch ein wenig ausrüstung. genauso gruuhl und maggi, da störts nicht, wenn ein bis zwei schlechter equipte rumlaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (20. Juli 2008)

irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (20. Juli 2008)

Deswegen gehe ich keine Heroics mehr >.< 
Ich farme nur noch Gold und am abend wird mit der gilde geraidet! 
Sonst twinke ich fast nur!
MFG


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. Juli 2008)

so siehts bei mir auch aus, ich find einfach keinen anschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (pala)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...



oh doch, oh doch...

ich könnte auch ein buch schreiben...


----------



## klobaum (20. Juli 2008)

Ja wir haben auch so 2 Spieler aufm Server die da ganz groß drinne sind sich durch Inis zu ziehen lassen. Sie selbst hatten am Anfang S1 EQ und haben damit Kara Grps aufgemacht und haben nur leute gesucht mit mindestens T6!!! Nach einigem geflame wurden aus den T6 Leuten T5 Leute und am ende T4 Leute. Das haben die Paar mal gemacht und haben sich so in Kara Equipen lassen. Als sie dann in Kara nix mehr brauchten sind sie in die höheren Inis gegangen und mittlerweile haben die schon einige T6 Teile die sie nur durch Rnd Grps bekommen haben. Ich frage mich nur warum die Leute mit denen mitgehen? Sind die alle so Itemgeil das es denen egal is was die da für Noobs dabei haben?


----------



## Glorfandriel (20. Juli 2008)

Epics sind nicht alles... hatte vor paar tagen nen blau equipten tank für bota hero daily der hat besser als mancher t5 equipter getankt.


----------



## Sausage (20. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/
> So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.
> ...



Das, genau DAS, ist das, was die WoW-Community zerstört! Wie soll des denn mit Wrath werden?! Epische Sachen bekommste halt nur aus heroischen Inis oder Raids. Naja.. wie willste da rein, ohne epische Sachen? Byebye, Kiddies =)

mfg


----------



## Sausage (20. Juli 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich keine Heroics mehr >.<
> Ich farme nur noch Gold und am abend wird mit der gilde geraidet!
> Sonst twinke ich fast nur!
> MFG



Ist aber allgemein so, dass kaum jemand mehr in inis geht, auch heroische. Nur die daily des wars dann schon.


----------



## lexaone (20. Juli 2008)

kenne sowas auch...letztens erst wieder ne kleine runde PVP gemacht (bin eigentlich der pve typ) mit meinem zu dem zeitpunkt 56er hexer. Bissel Alterac, waren grad dabei den Boss da zu killen und die heiler haben NICHT geheilt...die nahkämpfer sind dauernd weggestorben und auch ich hab dadurch natürlich auch mal nen paar schläge mitbekommen...die Warris und schurken schrieben schon "heal plz" im chat...ich dann auch (halbtot) "heal plz"...und dann schrieb mir einer der heiler "werd erstm 60" und hat mich tatsächlich NICHT geheilt und ich bin natürlich verreckt...lol??...was hat bitte mein derzeitiger lvl mit einer portion heilung zu tun??...auch wenn man natürlich mit dem max lvl des bg´s mehr chancen hat, hat trotzdem jeder die berechtigung da mit viel spaß zu spielen, ich mache pvp eh nur nebenbei, mag pve content mehr, und deshalb isses mit wurscht mit welchem lvl ich in die bg´s gehe...


leute gibts --_--


----------



## Edgecution (20. Juli 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Der Schurke war ein Kackboon!
> Sowas würde mich zum ausrasten bringen.
> DEnke aber gerade solche LEute wie der Schurke werdens nicht weit bringen, ich war auch mal in einer ähnlichen Sitation und nun siehts anders aus. Man sollten anderen Leuten auch ne Chance lassen und wenn man jemand ladet sollte man ihn nur kicken wenns nicht anders geht oder selbst egehen, aber bei der Situation wars einfach nur Arschig.


Das sind dann später die Leute die z.B.: bei Archi ständig Brainlags haben und die grp. zum wipen bringen. Ignore und fertig.


----------



## STL (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, den Eindruck habe ich auch oft.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Durch die ganzen Wellfareepix ist bei vielen der Sinn fürs wirklich wichtige verkümmert, den Skill. Ich bin mit meinem Tank blau eqt und viele sagen: Pah! Du schaffst doch nichtmal Slaven/TS Hero, du kackboon.. Und tja, ich schaffe Slaven und TS.. Und warum? Weil ich kapiert hab, wie Slaven/TS läuft und somit so pullen konnte, dass ich wenig Dmg bekam.. Lila = Gut, Blau/Grün = Crap.. So denken viele und so ist es falsch. Aber was will man machen? Ich bin froh, dass ich genug Leute aufm Server kenn, die wissen wie gut ich bin u was ich kann, die Vertrauen in mein Skill haben und denen ich vertrauen kann.. Und komischerweise sind das die Leute, mit denen ich preBC gespielt habe und die noch ein Gespür für Skill haben und nicht welfareepix abstauben und meinen, sie seien die Größten im PvE und PvP..

Ist leider so.. PvP hat WoW meiner Meinung nach kaputt gemacht..


----------



## oerpli (20. Juli 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Ja, den Eindruck habe ich auch oft..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähem, dein Tank scheint ein Blutelf- Paladin zu sein, wie willst du damit vor BC gespielt haben? Oder meinst du mit dem Jäger?


----------



## Missmacke (20. Juli 2008)

Kann diese Erfahrungen leider nur bestätigen.

Ich spiele als Main einen t6 Healdruiden, wenn ich mit dem mal Kara gehen möchte, kein problem, da in kürzester Zeit eine Gruppe gefunden.
Nebenbei habe ich einen Hunter, als Twink, dieser ist halb Blau, halb Lila ausgerüstet. Wenn ich mit dem mal nach Kara möchte ist es nicht möglich da er "zu schlecht Equipt"  ist... Hab erst 1x (!!!) eine Gruppe gefunden, die mich mitgekommen hat -.-

Möcht mal wissen, wo man sonst die Sachen bekommen soll, wenn man nunmal PvE-Spieler ist und Kara ist zum Hero gerenne halt mal eine nette Abwechslung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich werde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, denn diese stirbt zum Schluss


----------



## Traklar (20. Juli 2008)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Das sind dann später die Leute die z.B.: bei Archi ständig Brainlags haben und die grp. zum wipen bringen. Ignore und fertig.



Erstmal bis Archi schaffen würde ich vorschlagen. 


@Te: Da kannst du nichts machen so Leute sollte man einfach ignorieren. Daher sollte man eher mit Freunden und Gilde in Instanzen gehen.


----------



## STL (20. Juli 2008)

@oerpli: Natürlich nicht -.- PreBC hatte ich nen Schami welcher allerdings nicht mehr aktiv ist und daher kenne ich die Leute


----------



## Nanimo (20. Juli 2008)

Das kenne ich auch!
Da macht man ne Gruppe auf läd die Leute ein und dann kommt einer dazu fragt was man für nen Equip hat und man sagt natürlich die Wahrheit und der dann ne sowas tu ich mir nicht an und weg ist er.

Da sag ich mir auch nur l2p aber PvP Epix anhaben!^^


----------



## BabyMilk (20. Juli 2008)

Skill über Equip.
Den Schurken hätte ich einfach aus Gruppe kicken lassen oder hätte ich mit den anderen Leute bagesprochen, sowas hirnissiges.
Klingt nach nem' 12jähirgen oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und lol Rnd' Leute für T6 einfach mitgenommen, solche Leute werden mit T6 equipt...einfach nur lol und Skill haben die bestimmt auch null, na super...


----------



## Iwarsnet (20. Juli 2008)

Kenne ich, geht leider nur auch schon nen schritt weiter... ich selbst, firemage auf t5 niveau, erfahrung und skill wollte mit einer rndm grp kara gehen. Tjoa war nix denn anscheinend kann man in "Farmruns" unter T6 nichts erreichen -.- 
Frechheit


----------



## Mindista (20. Juli 2008)

kurze frage.

wenn du das verhalten des schurken so kagge fandest, warum bist du dann überhaupt damit? grade als mt wird man doch gebraucht und kann da ein wort einlegen, wenn dich das verhalten wirklich so angestunken hat, das du einen wutanfall bekommen hättest, hättest auch genauso gut selber laeven können, denn wenn der MT leavt wacht der rest meist auf.


----------



## lodo (20. Juli 2008)

schön zu sehen dass ich mit dem epic problem nicht alleine bin. habe selber einen tank druiden den ich vor ca. einem jahr auf 70 gespielt hatte. nun habe ich vor einigen wochen wieder angefangen zu spielen und siehe da ich kann es vergessen in eine inze mitgenommen zu werden. entweder würde mich man nur mitnehmen wenn ich auf heal geskillt wäre, oder mein equip ist einfach zu schlecht (laut den anderen) 
das einzigste epische an mir ist mein mount!  der rest grün/blau.
bekomme immer das gleiche zu hören, "besorg dir erstmal n paar epics dann kannst du auch mal tanken, du noob!
(... bester spruch war letzte woch in av..."wegen solchen kack noobs wie dir mit so sch.... equip verlieren wir das bg!! verpiss dich doch!!")
tja nur wie soll ich an pve epics kommmen wenn nicht genau aus den instanzen in die ich aber ja aus mangel an equip nicht rein komm!?!?


----------



## Quinlan (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe mit meinem Schurken schon öfters mal so ein Problem gehabt...

Da war ein komischer Schami der nach dem ersten Wipe abgehauen ist und meinte unser Tank sei viel zu schlecht für TdM, wir sollten ihr fragen wenn er tanken gelernt hat. Unser Tank (auch aus meiner Gilde) hatte zwar nur S1 aber ahnung vom Tanken. Der spielt am Tag gut 4 bis 5 Heros...nie hat sich wer beschwert.

Als ich mir dieses S0,5 da geholt habe, brauchte ich auch ne Weile bis ich ne Gruppe gefunden habe. Die haben extra einen blauen Schami udn mich dazu geholt weil sie full epic waren. Ich wurde es dadurch fast auch ^^

Itemgeile Schwachköpfe gibs überall, ich geh heute lieber einmal weniger Kara als mir sowas anzutun...


----------



## Mindista (20. Juli 2008)

lodo schrieb:


> (... bester spruch war letzte woch in av..."wegen solchen kack noobs wie dir mit so sch.... equip verlieren wir das bg!! verpiss dich doch!!")



für solche sprüche gibs die ticket-funktion.

nutzt sie mal und regt euch nicht nur in foren über soetwas auf. wenn die leute nen bann bekommen, und wenn es auch nur 3 stunden sind, können sie über ihr verhalten mal nachdenken, wenn sie es nicht tun, wird dann eh recht fix ein dauerhafter bann draus und man hat ruhe vor solchen deppen.


----------



## Traklar (20. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> kurze frage.
> 
> wenn du das verhalten des schurken so kagge fandest, warum bist du dann überhaupt damit? grade als mt wird man doch gebraucht und kann da ein wort einlegen, wenn dich das verhalten wirklich so angestunken hat, das du einen wutanfall bekommen hättest, hättest auch genauso gut selber laeven können, denn wenn der MT leavt wacht der rest meist auf.



Das Verhalten würde ich dann etwas blöd für die, mehr oder weniger unschuldigen, anderen Mitglieder finden. Es lag ja nur am Schurken und nicht am Rest.


@Te: Wenn der Jäger ich gewesen wäre. Ticket raus und der Typ hat sicher nen Bann für paar Stunden.



lodo schrieb:


> (... bester spruch war letzte woch in av..."wegen solchen kack noobs wie dir mit so sch.... equip verlieren wir das bg!! verpiss dich doch!!")



Ticket geschrieben? Hilft sicher


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

Jo geht mir nicht anders mein warri hatt soweit alles aus kara aber wird nicht nach ssc oder so mitgenomm weil das equipt dafür zu schlecht sei.... wie soll man da den an gutes equip komm wen man nicht mitgenomm wird...


----------



## Mindista (20. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Das Verhalten würde ich dann etwas blöd für die, mehr oder weniger unschuldigen, anderen Mitglieder finden. Es lag ja nur am Schurken und nicht am Rest.



richtig.

dann hätte ich die anderen angeflüstert oder ggf. es im teamchat geschrieben, warum ich abhaue. ich meine, sich über ihn aufregen und dann beim equippen mithelfen ist schon etwas schwach meiner meinung nach. ich hätte mit meinem priester bedenklos geleavt.

entweder würden die anderen das verhalten des schurken auch kagge finden und den genauso sitzen lassen, oder sie wären genauso scheiße drauf wie der schurke.


----------



## masaeN (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen Schamie Terrordar - Horde vor ca. 2-3 Monaten auf 70 gespielt ^^ und auf dem Realm find ichs eig. ziehmlich fein da gibts nen Tank / Gilde die Jede woche nen Kara raid für eben die leute macht die nicht so gut equipped sind ... was natürlich eine echte Rarität ist sowas zu finden ... also großes lob meinerseits an die Gilde / Tank name weiss ich jetzt grad nicht auswendig :x bekam auch von ner Gilde ne einladung für MH aber ich dacht mir dazu hab ich persönlich ein zu schlechtes equip ... IMMO raid ich noch Kara / Maggi und Gruul vllt ändert sich das Ja bald mal zu SSC würd ich immo noch gern sehn vor dem Addon


----------



## Aggropip (20. Juli 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich keine Heroics mehr >.<
> Ich farme nur noch Gold und am abend wird mit der gilde geraidet!
> Sonst twinke ich fast nur!




Genau so mach ichs auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Erstmal bis Archi schaffen würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> 
> @Te: Da kannst du nichts machen so Leute sollte man einfach ignorieren. Daher sollte man eher mit Freunden und Gilde in Instanzen gehen.



richtig..... und wirklich erst den mund aufmachen wenn mans mit archi schonmal zu tun hatte^^


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Hi erst mal^^

Jo sowas finde auch echt unferschämt von den leuten die nur eqiup abrgasen wollen da könnte man an die decke gehn...
Ich bin im moment nicht am raiden da ich nur noch wenig spiele mach meine dailys und etwas pvp am tag...
Ich hoffe ja auch das mit wotlk das sich mal ändert aber ich glaube das kann man vergessen die leute kommen immer weiter keine ahnung warum...
Vieleicht finden die immer ein paar deppen dich sich drauf einlassen da kann man nix machen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothier (21. Juli 2008)

Des kenn ich auch... bin erst seit 3-4 Wochen Lvl 70. Habe mir vorher allerdings schon ne menge Gedanken übers equip gemacht, da für mich von Anfang an klar war, dass ich def tank machen werde. So war ich 2 Tage nach 70 Crit immun und bis auf 1-2 Teile komplett blau ausgerüstet... Hatte 12k HP unbuffed aber ne Kara Gruppe zu finden war wirklich schwer.

Ich habe mal mit 1-2 Freunden eine Gruppe aufgemacht, mit der wir den mit einer anderen zusammen gingen. Als die dann jedoch meine 12k unbuffed sahen, fragten sie mich, ob das mein off equip sei. Als ich nein sagte, haben alle geleaved.

Meine Werte wie def oder Ausweichen, Parieren usw. waren denen schnuppe... fand ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig.

Naja, jedenfalls haben wir dann weiter gesucht und ne halbe std. später selbst ne gruppe aufgestellt gehabt mit der wir dann Kara mit allen Bossen in 4 1/2 Std. gecleared haben...

Aber ich freue mich aufjedenfall wenn WOLTK bald raus kommt, eben wegen dem Equip Reset, das dürfte dem ein oder anderen mal ganz gut tun wieder von der "Alles-Epic=Gut Rest=schlecht"-Schiene runter zu kommen...

mfg


----------



## Thefreakyone (21. Juli 2008)

Wann verstehen die leute endlich das Hero inis da sind um sich epics zu hohlen, und nicht um mit welcen rienzugehen, das is genau wie folgende suchanzeige die mich immer wieder zum lachen bringt:

"Suchen leute für Kara (Kein Markenrun) bitte t5+"

Selbst wenn es t4+ währe währ es schon lächerlich! erklärt mir jemand den sinn? müssen die leute ihren nicht vorhandenen skill wohl mit den items ausgleichen? ich glaub es fast...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (21. Juli 2008)

Lothier schrieb:


> Aber ich freue mich aufjedenfall wenn WOLTK bald raus kommt, eben wegen dem Equip Reset, das dürfte dem ein oder anderen mal ganz gut tun wieder von der "Alles-Epic=Gut Rest=schlecht"-Schiene runter zu kommen...
> 
> mfg



bis es dann wieder soweit ist...
man muss von anfang an dabei sein :-/

Ich glaub ich spiele meinen Pala zunächst hoch bevor ich DK anfange.


----------



## lodo (21. Juli 2008)

um auf die frage zu antworten... jo ich hab n ticket geschrieben.. am nächsten hatte ich n brief von nem gm im postfach.... vielen dank für dein ticket, wir werden der sache nachgehen...blablabla, ob der jetzt n bann bekommen hat ....?? kein plan...


----------



## Thefreakyone (21. Juli 2008)

btw evtl is mein post etwas zusammenhangslos, aber das musste raus xD


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Jo aber wer weis das war mit BC ach nur von kurzer dauer...aber ich wette ja das man viele der jetztigen 
items eh noch ne zeit lang behalten kann weil sich insgesamt einfach besser sind...ich hatte mit BC auch 
bis ich weis net mehr genau aber glaube 68 die Kriegsfürsten Schultern weil die hatten mir einfach mehr gebracht^^...
Aber wir sollten die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben das besste ist dann halt einfach die leute zu ignorieren, die werden dann schon sehn wie weit sie kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (21. Juli 2008)

wieder 2 komische schurken, langsam tauscht schurke mit hunter den ruf :-P


----------



## Brubanani (21. Juli 2008)

jaja immer diese schurken XDD


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Erstmal bis Archi schaffen würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> 
> @Te: Da kannst du nichts machen so Leute sollte man einfach ignorieren. Daher sollte man eher mit Freunden und Gilde in Instanzen gehen.




waa da schreibt man was ^^ hat auf der arbeit zu tun und muss erstma 2 seiten nachlesen xD

naja mit freunden gilde is schwer ^^ spiele nach niederlagen nun Gildenlos und da ich vor 3 monaten den Server gewechselt habe ( von PVP was horror als deff is *find* auf PVE ^^) 
Da ich dort keine gilde find die nicht entweder grün equipt is oder mich nich haben wolln ^^ komm ich vom Equip her net weiter.. deswegen gehe ich gerade kara um schlechtere grps zu unterstützen .. auch wenns sich doof anhört ^^ 
Da ich eigentlich keinen elan habe diese selbst zusamen zu stellen join ich meist einer wo nicht Marken farm run hinter steht..

Naja und über sowas reg ich mich halt auf.. die die was können sind doch dazu da denen was beizubringen die nix können.. hatte auch als ich 65 war 70ger die voll episch waren und mir erklärt haben wie man wirklich tankt ^^ 

ich find dieses ich epic du nix wird immer schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und man trifft sehr selten leute die zum teil denken wie ich oder die anstatt nen blöden komentar nen tip geben. 

bin scho fast soweit einfach nur noch gold zu farmen und auf WOLK zu warten ^^ auch wenns da für deff krieger schlecht ausschaut xD 

gruß


----------



## Klingensturm (21. Juli 2008)

was auch immer schlimmer wird ist die spalte die nur kara gehen und die die richtig raiden ich meine ich habe auch kara leer geräumt und guul und maggi auch (bin warri def) aber ich meine es kommt auf den skill an den man hat und wenn ich bedenke das man in die höheren gilden nur noch mit teil t5 und allen marken teilen reinkommt dann ist das auch traurig


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Klingensturm schrieb:


> was auch immer schlimmer wird ist die spalte die nur kara gehen und die die richtig raiden ich meine ich habe auch kara leer geräumt und guul und maggi auch (bin warri def) aber ich meine es kommt auf den skill an den man hat und wenn ich bedenke das man in die höheren gilden nur noch mit teil t5 und allen marken teilen reinkommt dann ist das auch traurig




ja das muste ich leider auch schmerzhaft feststellen :/ über Kara hinaus zu kommen ist genau so schwer als blau in kara rein ^^


----------



## Alien123 (21. Juli 2008)

Joa damals zu Anfang von BC war alles einfacher, als man sich nicht mit seinem durch Ehre unverdient erbeuteten S1/S2 Equip durch Kara hat ziehen lassen und sich da mit Epix fettfressen lassen.


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Joa damals zu Anfang von BC war alles einfacher, als man sich nicht mit seinem durch Ehre unverdient erbeuteten S1/S2 Equip durch Kara hat ziehen lassen und sich da mit Epix fettfressen lassen.




Ich war auch mit S1 in kara aber ich hab da net wirklich sachen abgegrast nur wenn es besser war als das was ich hatte...
Ich lasse immer den leuten die items die brauch und nötig haben ich bin da nicht so arrogant und sag nein das ist meins





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mango.3 (21. Juli 2008)

sry, aber ihr vergesst, daß es keinen interessanten content für nicht 60 stunden die woche spieler mehr gibt. ich mein nen 10er raid bekommste schnell zusammen und die d***en die kein blau/grünen mit nach kara nehmen sind feiglinge. aber alles weitere inzen machen ist doch reines farmen. farmen für nix, da alles in 5 monaten spätestens wertlos ist außer t6, wo wir wieder bei der 60 stunden woche wären...


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

mango.3 schrieb:


> sry, aber ihr vergesst, daß es keinen interessanten content für nicht 60 stunden die woche spieler mehr gibt. ich mein nen 10er raid bekommste schnell zusammen und die d***en die kein blau/grünen mit nach kara nehmen sind feiglinge. aber alles weitere inzen machen ist doch reines farmen. farmen für nix, da alles in 5 monaten spätestens wertlos ist außer t6, wo wir wieder bei der 60 stunden woche wären...



man muss doch nich 60 stunden spielen um trotz WOLK spaß am spiel zu haben ^^ und wenn du nur farmst dann mein beileid o_O 
ich kann mit ner rnd grp durch ne ini laufen und mich dabei totaaaaaaaaal kaputt lachen zwischendurch ^^ 
allein wenn ich ins ts komme "hallo" sage und die antwort ist " du bist bestimmt die heilerin" ich ´dann sagen muss " Nein, der Tank" und erstma 3 min stille is ^^ (was auf das Frau = Heiler anspielt ^^) 

es gibt wow nicht nur für die die 10 stunden am tag spielen.. und ich bin immernoch der meinung das man ohne das auch groß rauskommen kann und vieleicht sogar Hi Content spielen kann ^^ wills mit wolk mal probieren :> 
Auch wenn man nur mal so zwischendurch spielt und freitags ma 5h oder so kann man sich gutes equip zusammen farmen und spaß haben. 

ich denke viele haben angst vor den Reppkosten, was ich absolut nich verstehn kann. 

ich glaub ich werd nie dahinter kommen wiso leute der meinung sind man wird lila geboren und alles darunter sind idioten.. oder auch wenn man höher im spiel geht.. jeder wird mit ssc equip geboren und darf erst dann auch da rein o_O


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Sry aber ich schreib hier jetzt mal einfach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mein firefox ist hängen gelieben hab dann zwei mal das gleiche gepostet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (21. Juli 2008)

jo stimmt was du sagst


----------



## Deadwool (21. Juli 2008)

Je einfacher / kommerzieller das Spiel wird, desto mehr "Behinderte" spielen es. Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund warum ich zur Zeit mehr AoC wie WoW spiele. Die Leute sind dort noch richtig freundlich und angenehm. 
Wenn ich keine Gilde, bzw Raidgruppe hätte in WoW, ich hätte das Game schon längst an den Nagel gehängt. Das ist ja kaum zu erstragen wie die Spieler teilweise miteinander umgehen in den öffentlichen Chatkanälen.


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juli 2008)

Das beste was mir Passiert ist..:
nach 2 ID'S wo ich in ZA nix gelegt habe ( rnd..) habe ich wieder ne rnd grp gesucht mit dem vermerk: Nur Leute die ahnung haben. Flüstert mich en Schurke an hey wollen wir en ZA grp aufbauen und nur Leute nehmen die gut equippt sind und die ini kenn? ich so ja klar gerne.. Naja er spamt im LFG: Lfm für Za aber nur leute die full epic sind und die ini kennen.. Ich denke mir wow das klingt gut könntest ja mal wieder was legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde geportet betrachte mal den Schurken und....... BÄM nur s1/s2 und das beste WEIßE (!!!!!!!!!!!!) Sockel.. seid dem es epische gibt sind die blauen billig udn die grünen fast umsonst und er hatte weiße... direkt grp geleavt!


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Das beste was mir Passiert ist..:
> nach 2 ID'S wo ich in ZA nix gelegt habe ( rnd..) habe ich wieder ne rnd grp gesucht mit dem vermerk: Nur Leute die ahnung haben. Flüstert mich en Schurke an hey wollen wir en ZA grp aufbauen und nur Leute nehmen die gut equippt sind und die ini kenn? ich so ja klar gerne.. Naja er spamt im LFG: Lfm für Za aber nur leute die full epic sind und die ini kennen.. Ich denke mir wow das klingt gut könntest ja mal wieder was legen
> 
> 
> ...



Und wiso ihm nicht trotzdem ne chance geben oder ihn fragen warum er so gesockelt hat? Vieleicht war er noch nicht umgezogen auf PvE ? schwer zu glauben aber gibt es auch ^^ 
Das is genau die einstellung die ich anprangere.....


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist wenn Leute so halb gutes Equip haben, denn dann können sie noch nicht in nen Farmrun aber wollen auch nicht dauernt rumwipen.


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wenn Leute so halb gutes Equip haben, denn dann können sie noch nicht in nen Farmrun aber wollen auch nicht dauernt rumwipen.



in JEDEM farm run ist es ohne wipe möglich einen schlechten DD und einen Schlechten MT2 dabei zu haben.. das tut dem dmg nicht sehr viel und auch dem tanken..  ja toll ich brauch anstatt 2,5h vieleicht 3 o_O aber na und? Wo war noch gleich das Problem? sry aber ich sehe keins


----------



## Kalo1207 (21. Juli 2008)

Wir sind in unseren Raid froh wen einer noch Items brauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ignor solch deppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

PVP Equip heisst nicht gleich schlecht für PVE. Kommt natürlich auf die Klasse an aber beim Schurken zum Beispiel gibts selten große Unterschiede bei den Werten.
Vergelter, Jäger und Feraldudus ist das auch in etwa so wie beim Schurken.

Das allerwichtigste ist der Skill der leider bei den meisten fehlt


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Sicher gehts, aber die Leute wollen halt nur möglichst schnell durch sein und ohne sich dabei anstrengen zu müssen.


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Sicher gehts, aber die Leute wollen halt nur möglichst schnell durch sein und ohne sich dabei anstrengen zu müssen.



da verstehe ich nicht wie die leute daran dann spaß haben ^^ 

" ha komm wir gehn Kara" " Ok, aber nur mit ner farm grp" " gut gehn wir" 2h Später " Und wie wars?" " joar clear halt" o_O ´22 neue marken und alles entzaubert -.-
Aber Juhu wir konnten im /4 schreiben: "Suche Kara farm Clear run für jetzt" 

aber wie sagt man so schön.. Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste..


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

leute wie hier jeder 2te thread nur mimimi is....bestimmt bist selber de second der net mitgenommen wurde.....sonst würdest hier net son terz machen!!!

fakt ist doch nach über 1nem jahr sollte KARA (!!11) doch bald durch sein...twinks zieht man mit der gilde durch oder WHATEVER!!!
neuer char??? wayne warte bis zum addon, kommst eh net mehr weit. BLAU GRÜN sind wir am anfang vonbc da rein, JETZT wirst doch FULL epic durch 10mal hero gammeln.

ALSO FLAMT net immer will mal auf buffed kommen un informative(!!!) beiträge sehen.....fällt mir auch nur einer ein .....seit 3monaten oderso...und dass der mit dem live stream. sonst immer nur mimimi mein verstärker, mimimi mein pala kann net dahin, mimimi mage nur noch tisch steller.......kommt mal klar un packt euch an kopp


so far diva
(mimimi wir brauchen mehr als 1try bei gruul pls nerf-thread mach ich nachn urlaub auf)


----------



## seppel2802 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich(Heil-Priester) war letzte Woche irgendwann mal mit ein Paar leuten aus meiner Gilde und Randoms Kara...Mein played auf lvl 70 lag etwa bei einer Stunde(zum Glück wurde die kara pre abgeschafft), dem entsprechen sah mein Equipp auch aus ,nichma 1k plusheal(is jezz auch nich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), auch bei  paar anderen Leuten noch was grünes dabei.Trotzdem hatten wir spass und sind nur einmal bei Moroes gewhiped, sonst haben wir alle Bosse dort gelegt, bis auf den lieben Nightbane, den konnte niemand beschwören.
So sollte es in wow laufen!

Hier noch mein armory link um zu zeigen wie mein Equipp aussah und immer noch aussieht da ich nicht zum spielen gekommen bin.
<Hier entlang zur Armory>
Die lila Gegenstände hab ich in dem einzigen Kara run bekommen. Wenn ihr glaubt das ich mich extra mit dem zeugs ausgeloggt habe dann schaut auf meinem Ruf bei den Fraktionen und ihr werdet daran ablesen können das ich wirklich noch keine einzige 70er ini besucht habe.


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> leute wie hier jeder 2te thread nur mimimi is....bestimmt bist selber de second der net mitgenommen wurde.....sonst würdest hier net son terz machen!!!
> 
> fakt ist doch nach über 1nem jahr sollte KARA (!!11) doch bald durch sein...twinks zieht man mit der gilde durch oder WHATEVER!!!
> neuer char??? wayne warte bis zum addon, kommst eh net mehr weit. BLAU GRÜN sind wir am anfang vonbc da rein, JETZT wirst doch FULL epic durch 10mal hero gammeln.
> ...



Bevor du so nen scheiß laberst schau dir die leute über die du meckerst an -.- 
Ich spiele 2 Chars die beide komplett Episch sind... 
Erst Lesen, Dann Denken, dann bei dir nochma Denken und Dann erst schreiben.. Mein Gott nen 21 Jähriges kleinkind was nachts aufgewacht is und den Kaffee vergessen hat xD 

ps. der einzige der hier Flamt bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir unterhalten uns ^^


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> leute wie hier jeder 2te thread nur mimimi is....bestimmt bist selber de second der net mitgenommen wurde.....sonst würdest hier net son terz machen!!!
> 
> fakt ist doch nach über 1nem jahr sollte KARA (!!11) doch bald durch sein...twinks zieht man mit der gilde durch oder WHATEVER!!!
> neuer char??? wayne warte bis zum addon, kommst eh net mehr weit. BLAU GRÜN sind wir am anfang vonbc da rein, JETZT wirst doch FULL epic durch 10mal hero gammeln.
> ...


Das hättest du dir spaaren können es ist allseits bekannt, dass es hier zuviele Mimimi Themen gibt.
Hier solls aber nicht um die Information gehen sondern um den Austausch von Geschichten und der Genugtuung nicht alleine mit seiner Meinung da zu stehen.

@ Topic : Joa solche Leute gibt es. Als Spieler mit 3 70er Charakteren und 1 Angehenden ist man langsam an solche Gruppen gewöhnt. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass Spieler erwarten nach mehrmaligem Absolvieren der gleichen Aufgabe (sei es Equippen seines Charakters oder Clearen einer Instanz) geht es das nächste mal Schneller. Bei gleich bleibendem Gear / gleich bleibendem Level ist dies aber leider meist nicht möglich (Level zu niedrig / Leveln zu langweilig, da Quests schon X mal gemacht wurden und immernoch zwischen 2 - 40 minuten dauern - je nach Droprate der Questitems / Damage bleibt gleich, Instanz wiederholt sich, kleine Fehler bedeuten immernoch einen Wipe (ZH die Gladiatoren können selbst ne T5 - 6 Gruppe zerlegen wenn man sie bei Vollem Leben pullt, der Krieger kann immernoch nur 3 Mobs auf einmal Tanken (GlobalCD) etc. etc. etc.).)
Fakt ist, dass Spieler nach mehreren Monaten Spielzeit einfach bereits erledigte Dinge schneller erledigen wollen, egal mit welchem Charakter. Daher gibt es Aussagen wie "Nein wir nehmen nur Pala Tank und Feral als 2nd - Krieger taugen zu nichts" oder "Vergiss es in die Instanz geh ich nur mit 3 Magiern - alles andere kann nix! (bezug aufs Sheepen wodurch Mobgruppen "gelassener" gekillt werden können). Damit muss man sich abfinden und sehen, dass man Abwechslung in das Spiel bekommt.


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem (bis dahin suboptimal blau equippten) Twink-DuduTank in einer KaraGruppe von Freunden gelandet und darf dort den MT2 machen. Alle haben viel Spaß, ab und an werden ein paar Randoms mitgenommen, denen es auch gefällt und wenn mal Not am Mann ist, packen manche sogar ihre Mains aus und vergeben ihre ID nur weil der Zusammenhalt so gut ist.

So und nicht anders stelle ich mir Teamplay vor.


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Da fällt mir nen Post im LFG channel vor 3 wochen ein: 

" T6 Deff tank sucht TDM hero grp ohne CC" :>


----------



## Theor80 (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> leute wie hier jeder 2te thread nur mimimi is....bestimmt bist selber de second der net mitgenommen wurde.....sonst würdest hier net son terz machen!!!
> 
> fakt ist doch nach über 1nem jahr sollte KARA (!!11) doch bald durch sein...twinks zieht man mit der gilde durch oder WHATEVER!!!
> neuer char??? wayne warte bis zum addon, kommst eh net mehr weit. BLAU GRÜN sind wir am anfang vonbc da rein, JETZT wirst doch FULL epic durch 10mal hero gammeln.
> ...





Tipp von mir: Lesen, nachdenken, verstehen, nochmal lesen, länger drüber nachdenken, Hirn einschalten, wieder lesen, jemanden zum denken fragen und dann vielleicht posten! Nur um mal im Ton zu bleiben!(Rhetorikmittel: Sarkasmus)

Der Threat geht nicht über WoW selber und dass man schwer an Epics kommt, dass irgendein Boss zu schwer ist oder sonst was. Es ist kein Mimimi Threat, wie böse/dumm/unfähig/ungerecht/hart/idiotisch Blizzard und die Entwickler sind, sondern einzig und allein darum, wie die Community (die Gemeinschaft, die das Spiel spielt, also Leute wie du und ich) im Moment abgeht, nur noch auf Farben (grün,blau und Lila) schaut und dabei jeglichen Menschenverstand ausser Acht lässt, lieber andere flamet und sich für Götter in Lila halten. Dabei zeigt die Community asoziales Verhalten, wie man es im richtigen Leben so nicht erleben würde. Statt Gesprächen nur arrogante Beleidigungen, Flames, unqualifiziertes Geplapper von Skill (hier gleichgestellt mit Epics).

In WoW herrscht ein interessantes Lebensgefühl: Wer schlechter equipped ist als ich ist ein Noob, wer besser equipped ist als ich, ist ein arbeitsloser Nerd!

Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel!

So far
 Theor

PS: Deine Schrift verursacht Augenkrebs und macht deinen von Rechtschreibfehlern gebeutelten Post nur noch schwerer zu lesen!


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Gerade die Leute die noch Marken brauchen wollen nicht riskieren in ne schlechte Grp zu kommen wo dann nach einigen Wipes die Leute abhaun.


----------



## ethanol89 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin heut mal wieder vier mal in Mechanar heroisch gewiped - bis auf den tank alle full epic.
Die Ini haben wir früher mit grün/blauem equip gecleart und sind nicht öfter/weniger gewiped.
Da sieht man halt, dass equip eben nicht alles ist.

In unserer Gilde waren wir längst nicht full epic als wir das erste mal den Prinzen legten. Es sollte
also für eine full epic gruppe kein problem sein ein bis zwei blaue mitzunehmen.

Ich freue mich jeden falls auf den Itemwipe, da dann niemand groß nach equip fragen wird.
Und darüber wird dann auch ein grün/blauer 'slook' ganz froh sein, wenn er das erste mal ins neue Naxx will.


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Bevor du so nen scheiß laberst schau dir die leute über die du meckerst an -.-
> Ich spiele 2 Chars die beide komplett Episch sind...


komplett epic sieht bei mir anders aus....erstens dein krieger hat ja wohl die "schlechtesten epics die es atm gibt" ok kommst ja net weiter wegen arbeit unso.
aber dein magier. wird noch nie dmg machen wenn ich mir scho die skillung anschaue....einfach ma pkt iwo reingehauen !!!


Daretina schrieb:


> Erst Lesen, Dann Denken, dann bei dir nochma Denken und Dann erst schreiben.. Mein Gott nen 21 Jähriges kleinkind was nachts aufgewacht is und den Kaffee vergessen hat xD
> 
> ps. der einzige der hier Flamt bist du
> 
> ...



mhh das mitn kaffee net ganz gerafft is aber wohl son renter witz sry kann ich nix mit anfgangen :/


aber erzählt euch ma weiterhin geschichten....

edith kommt gleich


----------



## Theor80 (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> mhh das mitn kaffee net ganz gerafft is aber wohl son renter witz sry kann ich nix mit anfgangen :/




Ganz einfach, es gibt Menschen die benutzen Kaffee um ihren Kreislauf auf Touren zu bringen. Das Koffein im Kaffee regt den nämlich an. Diese Menschen werde dadurch wacher und in der Regel kann man dann wenn man müde ist besser denken.
Da er Dir den fehlenden Kaffee nachsagt will er ausdrücken, dass du wohl übermüdet bist und nicht in der Lage bist, 2 Wörter am Stück zu denken.
Nur mal so zur Erklärung, wie ich es verstanden habe!


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> komplett epic sieht bei mir anders aus....erstens dein krieger hat ja wohl die "schlechtesten epics die es atm gibt" ok kommst ja net weiter wegen arbeit unso.
> aber dein magier. wird noch nie dmg machen wenn ich mir scho die skillung anschaue....einfach ma pkt iwo reingehauen !!!



Lol aja ^^ ok mom du bist der beste und alle anderen schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für deine meinung du machst diesen Theard hier sinnvoll xD Nich auf sich selbst schauen sondern die anderen niedermachen ^^ soll ich nun auch sagen das du warscheinlich zu denen gehörst die 20 stunden am tag spielen mit niemandem reden dessen name nich auf deiner fl ist und alle die nicht sind wie du schlecht und idioten sind? wäre so ca dein niveau gerade -.- 

oh bla mein Krieger is schlecht ausgerüstet? Whayne ich Tank Kara trotzdem alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst du auch mal was anständiges schreiben und nicht nur das was der rest hier schreibt bestätigen?

und zum Kaffee ... Wie schon geschrieben Kaffee bzw das Koffain darin stimmuliert die Nervenbanen in deinem Gehirn. es sei den es hat sich zu sehr an diesen zusätzlichen botenstoff gewöhnt.. und da diese stimulation sich auf die Neurotransmitter auswirken kann man besser bzw eher schneller auf hochtouren kommen.


----------



## derseppel (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> PVP Equip heisst nicht gleich schlecht für PVE. Kommt natürlich auf die Klasse an aber beim Schurken zum Beispiel gibts selten große Unterschiede bei den Werten.
> Vergelter, Jäger und Feraldudus ist das auch in etwa so wie beim Schurken.
> 
> Das allerwichtigste ist der Skill der leider bei den meisten fehlt




Naja. Die fehlende Trefferwertung und Angriffskraft merkt man am Ende doch schon sehr.

Ein schecht spielender Schurke mit PvE Equip machst sicher so viel Dmg wie ein gut spielender PvP Equipter.

Ich kenne da zb einen schurken mit 1800 AP und 260 TW und der is froh wenn er über 500 DPS kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim jäger gebe ich dir allerdings recht. Das habe ich schon öfters gehört.


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

hier mein link nachgereicht
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51307

/discuss


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

problem von buffed is einfach:
man kommt auf die seite um vielleicht paar news oderso zu erfahren oder einfach weil mein kein bock hat nen ort oderso für ne quest zu suchen.
is man also uaf buffed, sieht man ja die letzten antworten im forum un jedes aber echt jedes thema is nur noch lächerlich un kotzt einfach nach ner zeit....

wär geil wenn mal RICHTIGE news kommen würden, un nich welche die man scho 2 tage zuvor wo anders gehört oder gelesen hat :'(
              is eigentlich sonst zu schade um die seite hier
              ...----------------
              aber wünsch euch noch viel spaß in kara oder wo auch immer...hauptsache raiden nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


              btw: ich kann kara auch alleine durchheilen, aber wenn ich nen blauen oder epic heiler zur auswahl hab nehm
             ich doch den epic oder??? kann ich noch nebn bei was anderes machen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                  cya loveparade bochum
                        oder übermorgen 
                  !!!!!!!GOLDSTRAND!!!!!!!


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Nun Slook, du gehörst zu den Spielern -egal wie alt du auch sein magst- bei denen ich mich glücklich schätze, nie mit ihnen zu tun gehabt zu haben.


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Nun Slook, du gehörst zu den Spielern -egal wie alt du auch sein magst- bei denen ich mich glücklich schätze, nie mit ihnen zu tun gehabt zu haben.


oh man hab dein bild im profil gesehen und.....danke gott danke blizzard dass ihr mehrere server geschaffen habt DANKE!!!


----------



## Agrimor (21. Juli 2008)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie mir grade aufgefallen ist, dass jeder thread mit: ich habe zu wenig epics oder nur noch kiddies da, von leuten aufgemacht worden sind die net ma lange spielen.
is jetzt dahin gestellt durch die buffed mitgliedsnummer....aber scho ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (21. Juli 2008)

Te vs. Flamer 2:2!

Ihr gebt euch echt net viel...finds schade vom TE, sich nun selber auf ein beleidigendes Niveau herab zu lassen!

@Topic: Ich kenne das auch und finde es echt schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als wir zum ersten Mal in Kara waren, war keiner von uns full Epic und *lach* wie oft sind wir bei Moroes gestorben! 

Wir hatten immer einen Riesenspaß, haben dazu gelernt und dies auch nicht vergessen! Auch ein "blau/grün-Equipter" ist bei uns gerne willkommen, solang er zu uns passt und auch mit ein-zwei Wipes Spaß hat. 
(Mittlerweile gibts kein Wipe mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich kenne das auch und finde es echt schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


#1 kill moroes 2 1/2 nächte gebraucht, waren auch grün blau, was auch sonst

aber markenrun is was anderes als "erste-mal-in-kara-rein"


edith: was das fürn ne seite in deiner sig...html-script-virus???
          naja kann auch einer der viele fehlarlame sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theriggiboy (21. Juli 2008)

also so schwer is das ned
ich gehe kara markenruns
da sind min. 2-3blau eq dabei
kommen in 2-3h durch
sonstiges raiden mach ich mit gilde
und hero inis kann man auch mit blauen eq

amen


----------



## slook (21. Juli 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> also so schwer is das ned
> ich gehe kara markenruns
> da sind min. 2-3blau eq dabei
> kommen in 2-3h durch
> ...


2-3 blaue dds gar kein ding...blauer mt, blaue healer-->nix da in der zeit


----------



## SlyserNS (21. Juli 2008)

Naja ich hatte es, das wir mit einer Gruppe unterwegs waren in der Krypta Hero. Naja wir hatten da so einige fehler gemacht, erstmal ist full Epic nicht gerade sinnvoll wenn man die Gruppe übertrumpft. Das habe ich festgestellt, als ich als Schurke übernommen wurde und mal eben die Ganze Gruppe umgenietet habe *hust*
Aber dennoch nahmen wir es mit Humor und haben mehr gelacht als alles andere. Es hat richtig spaß gemacht sich da durch zu Wipen^^


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> problem von buffed is einfach:
> man kommt auf die seite um vielleicht paar news oderso zu erfahren oder einfach weil mein kein bock hat nen ort oderso für ne quest zu suchen.
> is man also uaf buffed, sieht man ja die letzten antworten im forum un jedes aber echt jedes thema is nur noch lächerlich un kotzt einfach nach ner zeit....
> 
> ...




Oh du kannst ja vernünftig schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn du nen link eingebaut hast ^^ 

Klar möchte man News lesen. aber die stehn meist nicht im forum. den dort sollte man sich über eben diese unterhalten oder erfahrungen und gedanken austauschen. habe in den letzten 2 nächten die Buffed seíte auf und ab gelesen :/ Nachtwache in nem Krankenhaus kann verdammt langweilig sein ^^ und möchte mich einfach mal über ein thema welches mich beschäftigt unterhalten..
und gleich kommt jemand und zieht genau das ab über das ich mich unterhalten will und was mich stört. 
Und unterstellt mir dinge die ich beleidigent finde.

Klar isses einfacher 2 Epic heiler mitzunehmen. aber ich bin halt zu sozial und denke immer an die anderen ^^ Plöde arbeits angewohnheit und will so anderen ne chance geben. Da ich als Tank eh die ganze ini lang was zu tun habe.. kann man meiner meinung nach ohne ach so tolle equipten secnd Tank und mit einem Blauen DD schnell durch Kara, wenn der Rest stimmt. .. und das ist es worum es hier geht. Um diese meinung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (21. Juli 2008)

Einer der Gründe warum ich WoW mitlerweile Hasse und trotzdem aufs Addon warte weil ich den neuen Content sehen will.
Allerdings steige ich wohl bald auf W.A.R um, keine Lust mehr auf so viel stress. In War gibet epicgeilheit garnicht,
und zumindest in der Anfangsphase viele nette Leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Oh du kannst ja vernünftig schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer schnell iwo durchwill sucht sich ne Stammgrp, alle rndgrps sind mitlerweile dazu da um leuten ne chance zu geben.
Wird mit Wotlk nach ner Zeit auch so sein, aber stammgrp bleibt stammgrp. (vor allem wenn man den timer in za schaffen will)
Ach kA darüber kann man sich ja so auslassen das es schon wieder in Sinnlosigkeit ausartet.

mfg malarki


----------



## Níght06 (21. Juli 2008)

naja bei sowas könnte ich nur raten selbst eine gruppe aufzustellen, dann kannst du ja selbst die leute aussuchen ;-))


^^ tschüss


----------



## Wuzilla (21. Juli 2008)

So geht es doch nur noch.
Selbst in den BGs wird man angemacht.
Bin mit meinem frisch 70er Schami ne Runde AV, möchte halt gern in jeder Hand
ne Gladi-Axt haben, und wurde sofort angemacht.

"Geh erstmal paar inis und rüste Dich aus, Dein Damage ist lächerlich"

Nun geht mir das ehrlich gesagt am Allerwertesten vorbei.
Ist mein vierter 70er und ich habe schon genug BG-Erfahrung, um zu wissen wie ich auch mit nem
blau-grünen was erreiche.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es grad für Neulinge echt frustrierend ist.

Irgendwie sind viele inzwischen der Meinung sie wurden schon lila geboren und sind ja eh so imba ...
Da hilft nur drüber zu lachen und sein Ding durchzuziehen.


----------



## xFraqx (21. Juli 2008)

Jede Klasse mit einer anständigen Skillung , full Blau und evtl S2 equipt , macht vielleicht 10 - 15% weniger DpS als jemand der Full Kara geared ist. 

Man kann selbst aus blauem Eequip einiges rausholen mit Sockeln und Enchants. Und vorallem : Spielverständnis. Wenn ich dann so Leute sehe die als Hunter mit einer 46/15/0 Skillung und Stärke Equip nach Kara wollen möcht ich am liebsten was kleinschlagen.


----------



## Malati (21. Juli 2008)

Deretina, ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. Inzwischen muß man Episch sein um irgendwo rein zukommen. Kaum einer nimmt Chars mit die „nur“ blau sind. Viele scheinen vergessen zu haben das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. 
Geht es bei WoW nur noch um den schnellen Markenrun? 
Ist es nur noch wichtig das man selber gut dasteht?
Sind die anderen Mitglieder der Gilde oder des restlichen Spiels nicht mehr wichtig?

Inzwischen muß man sich als „nur“ blauer Char auch so manche Sachen anhören, wo ich denke... naja lassen wir das. 
Dies ist ein Spiel und sollte Spaß machen, aber das ICH bezogene wird immer extremer. Das hat mit Spiel nichts mehr zu tuen.. Ehrgeiz gut und schön, aber nur das zählt doch eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (21. Juli 2008)

Wir gehen generell immer nur mit einem tank rein weil wozu brauchst du 2 in Kara.
Wenn wir in der Gilde jemanden da drinne "austatten" wollen soll der angehende Tank was skillen was zumindest etwas schaden macht denn als zweiter tank bringt er uns halt nichts!


----------



## Mitzy (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Meine frage zu der Geschichte.. ist es normal geworden das man leuten die nicht voll Episch sind keine Chance gibt? Gerade neue Tanks braucht die Welt doch ^^



Ja, dass ist völlig normal, glaub mir.

„Meine“ Geschichte:
Ich hab lange Zeit Ally gespielt- hab dann bemerkt das es zu viele Idioten auf dieser Seite gibt (zumindest auf meinem Server so gewesen), also bin ich zur Horde gewechselt. Da ich bereits einen Heiler gespielt habe auf Ally Seite, machte ich mir einen Krieger- von Anfang an auf Deff geskillt, bis hoch zu 70. Als ich 70 war fing ich an mich zu equippen, was sich als schwierig erwies da ich schon in Inis wie hdz2 oder Schattenlabby nich mitgenommen wurde, da ich „kein Skill“ aufzuweisen habe- wobei sich „skill“ als „epic equipt“ erwies. Ich möchte hierbei anmerken das ich hdz1 ohne Probleme tanken konnte, obwohl wir „damals“ 2 70er (Schurke und Warlock) dabei hatten, welche mich sogar lobten, worauf ich einigermaßen stolz war, da ich bis dato nie ein Lob bekommen habe.
Nun, so ging es auch weiter beim equipen. Ich hatte keine epics und wurde gekickt. Hierbei möchte ich gleich einige Werte aufzählen für meinen Krieger: Live: fast 11k unbuffed, Deff Raiting 469 (Frage hierbei: Ich hab, wenn ich mir die Werte meines Chars durchrechne, aber 483 Deff Raiting- warum zeigt er mir aber nur 469 an? oO). 
Nach einiger Zeit traf ich jmd. der meinte, ich solle umskilln, PvP machen und dann kann ich gut tanken… Nunja- was soll ich mit Abhärtung im PvE als Tank?!
Und so zog ich mir einen neuen Char hoch- meinen mage… Diese hatte zu Anfang das gleiche Problem auf 70. Keine epics, keine Inis… Also machte ich dieses mal PvP. Als mein mage den jetzigen Stand erreicht hat (mehr als 800 spelldmg, 10k Mana unbuffed, 8k live unbuffed, Crit Chance ~33- 35%- aber leider nur 102 Zaubertrefferwertung… Im PvP kommt´s ja darauf kaum an) konnte ich endlich inis. Zu Anfang hatte ich fast keine Zaubertrefferwertung- nur durch einige Gegenstände die ich durch Quest´s bekommen habe.
Karazhan konnte ich bisher auch nur einmal mit Freunden gehen- wider meiner erwarten habe ich sogar recht oft getroffen- Gruul war ich ebenfalls 1x bisher. Mehr mache ich aber nicht- ich weiß aus meiner Ally Zeit das man mit meinem equip net SSC und FdS machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich baue nun einen Kara Raid auf. Wenn ich mein PvE equip anziehe, dann nimmt man mich nich mit weil noch vieles blau ist- nur einiges ist lila (als Beispiel S2 Waffe), da es einfach eher Zaubertrefferwertung hat.
Ich kann jeden, der Kara gehen möchte und einfach keine Leute findet nur den gleichen Schritt empfehlen. Sucht Euch Leute zusammen und macht einen Raid auf! Ansonsten hat man kaum eine Chance. Die Random Gruppen wollen meistens nur epic Leute haben, schnell durchkommen und fertig.
Falls wer Interesse an einen Kara Raid hat und auf Forscherliga ist- meldet Euch bei Cryver (Muahaha, Schleichwerbung ftw! XD), wir brauchen noch so einige Leutchen.


----------



## DieSchachtel (21. Juli 2008)

Naja sowas ist schon echt heftig, was ich hier so gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern zb. suchte jemand (merkwürdigerweise auch nen Schurke) nen Healer  für "Kara Clear Run" . Er verlange das der Heiler mind. 4000+ Addheal haben sollte....alle im Handelschannel brüllten und rofelten sich die Hütte voll. Damit kannste BT alleine heilen^^. Manchmal gibts Leute die sind faszinierend aber zugleich nervend. 
Aber was wäre WoW ohne solche Personen? Das macht das Spiel doch lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Shyo (21. Juli 2008)

Dass es das Spiel lustiger macht denke ich nicht, aber WoW wäre nicht WoW ohne solche Personen.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Ich will mich nun auch mal dazu "auslassen".. wobei ich eher lese und schweige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist leider wirklich so für Leute, die nicht schon von "Anfang" an Wow spielen, schwer überhaupt in die 70er Inis zu kommen. Bin nun seit ein paar Wochen 70 und würde gern mal durch die Inis ziehen, aber es wird einem nicht leicht sogar geradezu unmöglich gemacht diese mal von innen zu sehen. Und das schon auf normal nicht einmal Heroisch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einerseits liegt es am Equipt andererseits vllt auch daran das die Leute "Eulen" (noch) nicht als vollwertigen DD ansehen... Wenn nicht gerade gesagt wirst du bist zu schlecht equipt dann heisst es wir suchen nen Tank, aber keine Eule -.- 

So sage mir bitte jemand wie man an das Equip kommen soll wenn einem nicht mal eine Chance gegeben wird?! Derzeit farm ich mir das S2 set und die mats um meinen Lederskill zu maxen das ich mir das Windfalkenset endlich craften kann um für Pve diese dann zu tauschen... (ich kann schon keine Grollhufe mehr sehen ^^) 

Um mal auf die Aussagen zurück zu kommen , dann geht man eben nur mit Gilde/ Freunde in die Inis ist auch nicht das leichteste. Nicht jeder ist in einer Gilde mit 50+ Membern die alle schon ka wo überall raiden gehen, es gibt auch kleinere Gilden mit ca 20 Leuten wo aber nicht immer alle on sind wg Arbeit etc. pp. 
Da muss man schon versuchen rnd eine Gruppe zu finden, was aber meist missglückt.

Das soll keineswegs geflame werden aber viele Leute sollten mal von ihrem "hohen Ross" runterkommen und meinen alle würden episch mit WoW anfangen .. (wie ja schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde).

Ich find es halt nur traurig und schade das man nicht mit blauem equipt oder sogar einer "nicht so belibeten Klasse" mitgenommen wird. Eulen sind ja eher "verrufen" und/oder wegem nicht vorhandenem oder eingeschränkt nutzbaren CC, eher einer der unbeliebeteren Klasse. Es ist ja auch nicht so das blau equipte sich "ziehen" lassen, sie tragen ja ihren teil zur Gruppe bei, was aber meist vergessen wird.


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Sapper13 (21. Juli 2008)

Oh,

da sprichst du ein ganz geiles Thema an! Ich bin Dir sehr dankbar dafür!!!

Also erstmal 100 % Sign. Jeder meint Epics sind die Grundvorrausetzung dafür eine Instanz zu schaffen. Bewerbt euch doch jetzt z. B. mal bei einer Gilde die SSC und FDS noch nicht clear hat. 90 % dieser Gilden oder entsprechend deren Klassenleiter: Ey was haste denn für Equipstand? Ob derjenige seine Klasse spielen kann <-- wayne. Deswegen gehen auch soviele Gilden den Bach runter. Weil sie ne absolut kranke Gleichung im Kopf haben.

Equip > spielerisches Können (SKILL)

Dieses Beispiel mit dem Schurken ist schon sehr bezeichnend. Ich spiele derzeit auf Heroic Sowohl DMG Dealer als auch Heiler und ich kann echt nur sagen: Geht niemals mit solchen Leuten mit!!! Schon alleine das was Du geschrieben hattest mit dem gehabe und der Ausdrucksweise, zeigt doch schon ganz deutlich wessen geistes Kind dieser Spieler ist. Da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn so Nummern passieren wie Du sie geschildert hast. 

Der Typ landet sofort auf ignore, weil ich keine Lust habe meine Spielzeit = Freizeit mit Leuten zu verbringen die nicht in der Lage sind

A: anderen eine Chance zu geben
B: reine Selbstdarsteller sind
C: in Wirklichkeit ihre Chars nur durch permanentes PVP versucht haben PVE tauglich zu machen (SOLOSPIELER)

Keine Sau braucht so Penner und man sollte sie einfach isolieren indem man sie entweder alle in eine Gilde steckt wo sie sich dann täglich selbst unter den Achseln beschnuppern können wie son paar notgeile Affen, oder ganz mit WoW aufhören.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Mastica (21. Juli 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, das wir in unserer Kararaid, immer i-wie versuchen nen neu aufgegeabbelten Tank, Heiler oder DD mit blauen und z.T. auch grünem Equip mitnehmen.

Was solls wenn einer nich full epic is......die restlichen 9 sind es ja und reißen es wieder raus.

Der einzige unterschied - ich ench und plündermeister - es gibt wieder mehr zu verteilen und weniger zu enchen, wobei das verteilen sinnvoller is^^, man muss sich ja den nachwuchs ranerziehen.

MfG
mouthles


----------



## Kiratus (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/
> So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.
> ...


Also ich kann euch nur bepflichten, alles was ich an rüssi oder waffen habe, iszt aus dem ah.
Für Spieler wie mich ist es echt schwer an gutes equipt aus inis ran zukommen.
Gut ich hab ne wffen-skillung, ist mehr was fürs pvp was aber nicht mein ding ist, aber ich kann ordentlich schaden machen und wäre all dd durchaus brauchbar, aber sobald ich  mich melde heißt es nur: mit deinem equipt und deiner skillung vergiss es.
Wie soll man so erfahrung bzw epics sammeln, wenn niemand einen mit nimmt


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Quinlan schrieb:


> Da war ein komischer Schami der nach dem ersten Wipe abgehauen ist und meinte unser Tank sei viel zu schlecht für TdM, wir sollten ihr fragen wenn er tanken gelernt hat. Unser Tank (auch aus meiner Gilde) hatte zwar nur S1 aber ahnung vom Tanken. Der spielt am Tag gut 4 bis 5 Heros...nie hat sich wer beschwert.



Mit dem würd ich als Healer auch in keine Hero gehen,kriegt viel zu viel damage...
Jede andere Klasse wird mit S1 nicht mitgenommen (zu recht) somit sollte dies auch (gerade) dem Tank nicht erlaubt sein!


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

@ Mastica 
Da sagst du was, "Nachwuchs"... anscheinend brauch oder will den keiner?! Es sagen hier zwar viele das sie durchaus diese Leute (nicht episch) mitnehmen, aber die Frage ist auf welchen server sie alle spielen. ^^ 
Auf Dethecus jedenfalls hab ich so meine Probleme and Leute/ Gruppen für Inis zu kommen, und das geht garantiert nicht nur mir so. Aus unendlich vielen Threads haben anscheinend eine Menge Leute das Problem, als frische 70er oder halt mit nicht epischen Klamotten. Klar das wird auf jedem server so sein denke ich mir, aber der grossteil der Leute, nimmt eben diese blau equipten nicht mit...


@Sapper13

Um mal auf deinen Punkt zu kommen,
"C: in Wirklichkeit ihre Chars nur durch permanentes PVP versucht haben PVE tauglich zu machen (SOLOSPIELER)"

Es sind nicht zwangsläufig solospieler.. ich bevorzuge auch lieber Gruppen etc. aber es wird einem, wie schon erwähnt "keine chance" gegeben und man wird in die solo/ pvp schiene gedrückt um überhaupt an irgendwelche Items zu kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na klar, auf PvP Items fehlt ganz klar hit für PvE aber die muss man sich dann halt durch dementsprechende Verzauberungen/ Sockeln und/oder das ein oder andere Item ergänzen. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich (und viele andere wahrscheinlich) nicht. 


Um auch nochmal zu erwähnen... Für gewisse Fraktionen, wo man auch ganz nette PvE Items bekommt, lässt sich der Ruf nur noch durch Inis steigern. Wobei wir wieder in dem Teufelskreis sind... Eine Gruppe dafür zu finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (21. Juli 2008)

Das was ihr hier beschreibt kann ich alles weitergeben, es ist tatsächlich so das viele nicht in der Lage sind, selbst als FuLL Epic chars einigermaßen gescheit zu spielen, meine 3 70er Sind alle inaktiv, weil keiner mehr was macht.

Mit dem Hordler suche ich stundenlang ne heroic gruppe. genau deswegen habe ich WoW den rücken zugekehrt und mit AoC anfangen.

AoC ist vllt (noch) nicht so der renner, aber eines tages wird das spiel gut und wenn man eine gruppe findet für nen dungeon haben die leute auch zeit, teilweise 4 stunden weil immer wieder respawn ist, das verhältnis stimmt da einfach.

WotlK wird daran auch nichtsmehr ändern, WoW ist versaut und bleibt auch versaut, alles was lila ist, ist wichtig, ich denke das 4 wochen nach WotlK die ersten wieder raiden dmait sie nichtmehr grün / blau sind.

Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## gallatin8 (21. Juli 2008)

Sone Leute wie der Schurke sind mir mehr als genug bekannt die interresieren sich nich für andere sondern Denken an ihre Ausrüstung und ihr Wohlbefinden . Man muss nicht nur Episch ausgerüstet sein . Ich hab mit grün-überwiegend Blauer Ausrüstung (Nur mein Gürtel der trotzdem Klasse ist) in kara den zweiten Tank gemacht alle waren ganz angetan und ich hab sogar 4 epiks bekommen (kleine angeberei am Rande). Alle waren sehr angetan das ich es gut geschafft habe ,bin zwar am meisten gestorben jedoch nur weil die Heiler dachten ich würd sowieso keine Aggro kriegen (Fataler Irrtum Ihrerseits bin bei der ersten Mob Gruppe gestorben weil ich zu früh Weihe gemacht hab und keine heilung bekommen hab ,später hat sich das gebessert weil sie dann auch mitgekriegt haben das ich auch Aggro machen)

Mein Fazit: wenn sojemand dich in eine Gruppe laden will dann nimm entweder nicht an oder tu es und beweise nerven aus Stahl und gebe bissige kommentare ab die denjenigen zur verzweiflung bringen


----------



## Evangeline(amanthul) (21. Juli 2008)

Naja mit den tanks in heros ist es ja so das sie mindestens kritimun sein müssen sonst kippt er ja irgentwann unter der heilung weg und das ist ja schlecht für die grp^^.

Aber naja ich sehe es ja auch immer mehr wie die neuen frisch 70er sofort Kara gehen wollen das ist das einzige was ich nicht verstehe , denn bevor wir damals kara gegangen sind haben wir uns durch Berufe und durch heros (blau equipt alle natürlich bis vlt auf nen epic) und dann sind wir so halb epic kara angegangen da vorher es einfach nicht möglich war übern moroes zu kommen^^.

Klar wenn wir heute Kara gehen ist immer so 1-2 leute dabei die noch "grün" hinter den ohren sind aber das macht ja kaum was aus wenn der rest schon gut ist.

Jetzt müsst ihr aber echt sehen das kaum noch chancen bestehen das sie an heros gelangen da sie net epic sind dementsprechend fehlen ihnen marken um schon an gutes zeug zu kommen und sie haben nur noch die wahl als dd auf pvp equip oder zu farmen und über berufe was zu bekommen, als tank haben sie arschkarte als heiler gehts pvp equip  aber naja halte damit mal bei nightbane die 10 min durch oder so^^

Für die meisten ist es ja schon schwer mal ne normale inis zu gehen denn kein 70er will die mehr gehen wollen ja epics -.- (und bei gott ich als priester gehe gerne mal noch normale inis 1. um randoms mal bisl zu helfen die sich sicher über nen guten heiler mal freuen der sich freiwillig meldet 2. weil normale inis chillig sind und 3. jeden tag ne gute tat *G*


WoW wird zu einen egoisten spiel wo man nur noch epics will egal woher es ist besser als blaues zeug und jemand ohne epics ist nen noob 

Mfg Eva


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Seraphiroth schrieb:


> Ich war auch mit S1 in kara aber ich hab da net wirklich sachen abgegrast nur wenn es besser war als das was ich hatte...
> Ich lasse immer den leuten die items die brauch und nötig haben ich bin da nicht so arrogant und sag nein das ist meins


Und da alles was in Kara für Warris droppt im PvE besser als s1 ist...


----------



## Tomsond (21. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt vor kurzen - nachdem ich ein 3/4 Jahr nichtmehr gezockt habe vor einiger Zeit wieder angefangen WoW zu zocken auch mit hinblick auf WotlK -und man hat  mir den Tip gegeben mir S2/S3 zu besorgen - bin nebenbei Verstärkershamie - um auf weiteren Instanzkontent bei der derzeitigen lage noch etwas erreichen zu können - frage mich zwar auch ob die PvP - Sets im PvE wirklich so gut sind - jedoch die letztendliche Frage die ich mir auch immer wieder stelle ist , warum es so schwer geworden ist an irgendwelche Instanzgruppen zu kommen ? Lese immer nur Kara Markenruns etc. - bitte nur Epic sein tralala - habs inzwischen schon fast abgeschrieben noch irgednwas in BC zu erreichen und freue mich aufs Addon 


In BG's - grade im Alterac - muss ich gestehen durch meine einschläge Heilererfahrung - ganz bewust auch als Verstärker auch mal das ein oder andere Heal rauszuhauen grade bei der Verteidigung eines Turms oder der erstürmung der Burgen halte ich für viel wichtiger als nach vorne zu rennen und Damage zu fahren ^^


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Mein Reden @ Evangeline...

Ich für meinen Teil will ja nicht gleich Kara ^^ wär ja schon froh über normale 5er Inis.. (schliesslich will man/ ich ja auch mal alle Inis von innen gesehen haben nicht nur wegen den Items) will aber kaum noch jemand hin. :/ Und auf Hero kann man es auch vergessen.. Wollen alle nur nen schnellen Marken run.. bzw nur Dailey mal eben machen.

Na klar, die Marken/ den Ruf bräuchte man auch um überhaupt mal an die Items zu kommen.



Und btw. "epic ist besser als blau"... das ist auch wieder so eine Sache.. es gibt genug lila Items, die von den Werten her nicht einmal besser sind als manch blaue oder sogar selten auch grüne Teile. Das interesseirt aber niemanden, warum auch immer. -_-  Vermutlich weils es Leute sind die weniger denken/ rechnen können und einfach nur die Farbe erkennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> PVP Equip heisst nicht gleich schlecht für PVE. Kommt natürlich auf die Klasse an aber beim Schurken zum Beispiel gibts selten große Unterschiede bei den Werten.
> Vergelter, Jäger und Feraldudus ist das auch in etwa so wie beim Schurken.
> 
> Das allerwichtigste ist der Skill der leider bei den meisten fehlt


Doch!Der rogue zb,hat 0!Hit auf pvp equip und er hat sehr wenig ap,also die 2 dinge die sehr wichtig für einen Rogue sind.Und sag jetzt nicht ein Rogue braucht besonders viel Life,9k reichen vollkommen aus im Raid.Es ist bei allen Klassen das gleiche,viel abhärtung/ausdauer/crit,aber null (spell) hit,ap/spelldamage.Also kurz :Crap!


----------



## Irmeli (21. Juli 2008)

Habe vor kurzem meinen 1. Char (WL68) von nem andern Server zu meinem Main geholt. Main (WL) geht MH/BT und ist recht gut ausgerüstet. Mit meinem transferierten Char finde ich keine Gruppen für Inis, mit dem Main jede Menge, aber was für welche.
Das ist sehr frustrierend, da mein WL68 sich mühsam mit questen Erfahrung und Ruf erarbeiten muss und die q in den Inis nicht machen kann. Mit dem Main machts auch keinen Spass mehr.
Deshalb raide ich mit dem Main mit der Gilde nur noch MH/BT und geh mit dem WL68 Blumen pflücken und Erze klopfen, leider.


----------



## Hawk0 (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Lad nen blau equipten Deff tank der kann die sachen daraus gebrauchen und viel hatter nich zu tun.. ( Kara kann man schließlich ohne probs auch alleine Tanken)
> Antwort des Schurken welcher die Grp aufstellt. " Nein ich will da schnell durch"
> Meine Antwort " sind wir auch mit nem blau equipten Deff als Secnd"
> Er: " Nein" läd 10 min später nen Dudu ein.. natürlich episch equipt.



Wer sagt denn was von Epix? Vllt wollte er nur nicht noch nen 2. *Def*-Tank haben, weil ihr dann weniger Schaden habt?? Also wäre mir auch neu, 2 Def-Tanks in Kara mitzunehmen o.0


----------



## Parkourinator (21. Juli 2008)

grade als tank kannst du doch lead verlangen. und dann den schurken kicken...


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

@ Irmeli 
/signed

von den Ini Q hab ich noch nicht mal angefangen.. Hatte da auch nen ganzen haufen die ich nicht mal machen konnte und somit auch der entsprechende Ruf fehlt.



@ Pitysplash

Es steht ausser Frage das PvP Items nicht optimal für PvE ausgelget sind, aber wer in erster Linie Pve machen möchte, sollte die "fehlenden" Attribute halt socklen und/ oder durch Verzauberungen  ausgleichen um überhuapt mal die Instanzen von innen sehen zu können und sein equipt überhaupt verbessern zu können.
Ich denke es is schon jedem bewusst das PvP Items nicht optimal für PvE sind, ABER wie soll man sonst daran kommen wenn man nur mit "lila epixe" überhaupt mitgenommen wird?!  - Und ob man seinen Char spielen kann oder nicht, seh ich jetzt mal ab weil, sobald die Leute sehen - kein lila - keine Ini/ grp ... 

Aber wenn und wie du das so sagst, bist du vllt auch einer von denen, die den Leuten nicht mal eine Chance geben...


----------



## Wishmaste (21. Juli 2008)

Das war bestimmt auf Blackmoore und der Schurke hieß Schurker? :-D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (21. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...



Sei froh mein lieber sei froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich keine Heroics mehr >.<
> Ich farme nur noch Gold und am abend wird mit der gilde geraidet!
> Sonst twinke ich fast nur!
> MFG



naja was tun wenn man abzeichen der gerechtigkeit braucht etc. und keiner in der gilde zeit hat :/

gibt ja nich nur MH/BT und sunwell gänger ^^
aber im groben geb ich dir recht is manchmal schon ne qual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nen Post im LFG channel vor 3 wochen ein:
> 
> " T6 Deff tank sucht TDM hero grp ohne CC" :>



So was gibts noch? Der sollte nen Orden oder so bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

slook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du jetzt die Leute hier nach dem Buffed Profil beurteilst hörst am besten gleich auf hier die Leute zu flamen weil du absolut keinen Plan hast...
Es gibt auch Leute die erst jetzt zu buffed kommen und trotzdem schon seit Release oder davor spielen.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> @ Pitysplash
> 
> Es steht ausser Frage das PvP Items nicht optimal für PvE ausgelget sind, aber wer in erster Linie Pve machen möchte, sollte die "fehlenden" Attribute halt socklen und/ oder durch Verzauberungen  ausgleichen um überhuapt mal die Instanzen von innen sehen zu können und sein equipt überhaupt verbessern zu können.
> Ich denke es is schon jedem bewusst das PvP Items nicht optimal für PvE sind, ABER wie soll man sonst daran kommen wenn man nur mit "lila epixe" überhaupt mitgenommen wird?!  - Und ob man seinen Char spielen kann oder nicht, seh ich jetzt mal ab weil, sobald die Leute sehen - kein lila - keine Ini/ grp ...
> ...



1)Es gibt Berufe,muss man für Farmen oder viel Gold haben,ist den meisten aber zu langweilig und dann sollten sie auch nicht mitgenommen werden,wenn sie nicht bereit sind ihren Char mit einem gewissen Arbeitsaufwand zu verbessern.Ausserdem kann man sich das jeweilige d3 set farmen,womit man gutes equip für Heros/Kara hat.
2)Die sockel und enchants gleichen nicht mal ansatzweise das aus,was man durch crafting/ah equip kriegen kann.
3)Die meisten die Epics haben (nicht PvP) die müssen auch irgendwie da drann gekommen sein,es gibt leute die lassen sich kara od heros ziehen um dann Imba mit ihren epics zu sein,aber das sind die wenigsten.
Also,wer epics hat,hat sie sich meist verdient und muss somit auch einen gewissen Grad an Skill haben.
4)Nein,ich bin nicht einer von denen,da mein equip nicht so gut ist,das ich Ansprüche stellen könnte.Mein Rogue zb,der hat anfangs keine hero grp gefunden,dafür gibt es aber Gilden,wo die Leute wissen,das du Skill hast,sowas steht einem nicht auf die Stirn geschrieben!


----------



## Todeshieb (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich gehe lieber mit ner schwächeren Grp in Hero Inis, als mit ner Full-Epic-Grp. Wenn alle in der Grp schon Full Epic sind, ist es doch keine Herausforderung die Ini zu schaffen. Ausserdem ist es doch schade, wenn alle epischen Drops gedisst werden.


----------



## Farusam (21. Juli 2008)

Die Probleme bestehen leider für alle klassen ob dd´s tanks oder healer ich bin noch nich allzu lange dabei knapp 8 monate zock ich jetzt und in diesen Monaten ist es immer schlimmer geworden(meiner ansicht nach) 

mit meinem schurken den ich nicht für allzu schlecht equipped halteArmory-page
werde ich regelmässig für gruul maggi ssc und fdds abgelehnt weil mein equipp zu schlecht sei

nachdem was ich so mittlerweile gelesen habe freue ich mich schon darauf wenn mein pala-tank 70 iss das kann ja echt heiter werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn mal jemand auf der Forscherliga bereit ist einen "schlecht equippten" schurken in die fds oder den ssc mitzunehmen schreibt mir ich würd mich freuen^^


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Farusam schrieb:


> mit meinem schurken den ich nicht für allzu schlecht equipped halteArmory-page
> werde ich regelmässig für gruul maggi ssc und fdds abgelehnt weil mein equipp zu schlecht sei


Der ist wirklich recht gut equipt,aber steig mal auf Schwert um und schau dann,ob du mehr chancen hast!


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Doch!Der rogue zb,hat 0!Hit auf pvp equip und er hat sehr wenig ap,also die 2 dinge die sehr wichtig für einen Rogue sind.Und sag jetzt nicht ein Rogue braucht besonders viel Life,9k reichen vollkommen aus im Raid.Es ist bei allen Klassen das gleiche,viel abhärtung/ausdauer/crit,aber null (spell) hit,ap/spelldamage.Also kurz :Crap!




Komisch das ich mit meinem PVP "Crap" auf 9% hit komme und gebufft etwa 2500AP habe.
Ich geb zu ich weiss jetzt nur vom Vergelter das man alle Werte bekommt die man auch bei PVE Equip hat.


----------



## Farusam (21. Juli 2008)

Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt aber auf das bisschen schaden die es dadurch mehr gibt kann man eigentlich verzichten
und ich lege wert auf meine "einzigartigkeit"^^
mal ehrlich wo gibt es denn noch dolchschurken?^^
und da mit wotlk die dolchschurken aufgewertet werden hab ich mir gedacht kann ich die skillung auch noch so weiterfahren^^


zum Thema: ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit einer gilde zu kara mitgegangen wo eigentlich noch niemand fullepic war mit denen hat es zwar etwas länger gedauert
aber spass hat es  gemacht und das ist es was für mich am spiel zählt
und den Prinzen haben wir dann trotzdem gepackt^^


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Komisch das ich mit meinem PVP "Crap" auf 9% hit komme und gebufft etwa 2500AP habe.
> Ich geb zu ich weiss jetzt nur vom Vergelter das man alle Werte bekommt die man auch bei PVE Equip hat.


Ich frag mich wo du denn die buffs für 1200 ap her kriegen willst,wenn du unbuffed (od mit sdm,sieht man bei dem alvatar nit) 1,3k ap hast?


----------



## Glamdulin (21. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/
> So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.
> ...




na dann hattest du ja keine probs wutaufzubauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Farusam schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt aber auf das bisschen schaden die es dadurch mehr gibt kann man eigentlich verzichten
> und ich lege wert auf meine "einzigartigkeit"^^


Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung,aber dann musst du auch damit leben,das sich die Raids nicht um dich reißen.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> 1)Es gibt Berufe,muss man für Farmen oder viel Gold haben,ist den meisten aber zu langweilig und dann sollten sie auch nicht mitgenommen werden,wenn sie nicht bereit sind ihren Char mit einem gewissen Arbeitsaufwand zu verbessern.Ausserdem kann man sich das jeweilige d3 set farmen,womit man gutes equip für Heros/Kara hat.
> 2)Die sockel und enchants gleichen nicht mal ansatzweise das aus,was man durch crafting/ah equip kriegen kann.
> 3)Die meisten die Epics haben (nicht PvP) die müssen auch irgendwie da drann gekommen sein,es gibt leute die lassen sich kara od heros ziehen um dann Imba mit ihren epics zu sein,aber das sind die wenigsten.
> Also,wer epics hat,hat sie sich meist verdient und muss somit auch einen gewissen Grad an Skill haben.
> 4)Nein,ich bin nicht einer von denen,da mein equip nicht so gut ist,das ich Ansprüche stellen könnte.Mein Rogue zb,der hat anfangs keine hero grp gefunden,dafür gibt es aber Gilden,wo die Leute wissen,das du Skill hast,sowas steht einem nicht auf die Stirn geschrieben!




zu 1. Falls du es überlesen haben solltest, habe ich schon erwähnt das ich z. zT. unter anderem farmen gehe um meinen Beruf zu maxen. Ja, es ist mühselig und es ist nicht gerade so das du zu jeder Zeit, alle Grollhufe für dich allein hast. Je nach Uhrzeit/ Wochentag  sind die recht überfarmt. Also dauert es schon mal ein paar tage bis du alles zusammen hast. Ich für meinen Teil habe nur das Grollhufset für die letzten Punkte weil mir für die Trommmeln unter anderem der Ruf fehlt was wieder an der fehlenden Gruppe zurück zu führen ist.
Und die Sachen aus dem Ah.. naja, wenn man mal was "passendes" sieht, ist es eigtl für einen der nicht schon länger 70 ist oder noch 2-3 andere Chars hat fast unbezahlbar. Abgesehen davon find ich die Preise zum Teil nicht mal Ansatzweise "angemessen".

zu 2. das es nicht die optimale Lösung ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Mit dem craften habe ich schon gesagt, das wären dann immerhin schon 3 teile PvE items, das würde dann ein misch aus pvp/ pve für den start... ich sagte nicht ausschlieslich mit pvp items.

zu 3. glaube habe ich auch schon erwähnt.. man will sich ja nicht "ziehen" lassen, bzw ich für meinen Teil würd es nicht wollen. Und von Kara und Hero hab ich noch nicht mal gesprochen.. es wäre schön überhaupt mal ne Grp für die 5er inis zu finden bzw Leute die mitkommen... Aber man sucht sich halt nen Wolf ohne Erfolg.. oder es sei denn (in meinem Fall) werde ich wenn überhaupt als Tank und/ oder Heal angefragt... (abgesehen vom equipt) 1. Frage ist wenn überhaupt, ob ich feral geskillt bin...

zu 4. Die Sache mit der Gilde habe ich auch schon erwähnt... nicht jeder ist in einer gilde mit xy Membern. In meinem Fall gerade mal 15 Leute oder so die grossteils aus Leuten besteht die sich im real life kennen aber halt momentan aus diversen Gründen weniger online sind und man auch nicht gleich die Gilde verlassen will, nur mal um Inis von innen zu sehen. -.- Ist halt schade das es mit den rnd grps nicht so klappt. 
Und zu dem Skill haben.. wenn man auf rnd grps angewiesen ist, sollte jedem auch klar sein, das es unter umständen nicht so reibungslos läuft wie in einer stamm oder gilden/ freunden, was aber nicht heisst, das es nicht zu schaffen wäre. 
Das ist eben denke ich für viele ein manko.. mit "fremdem" Leuten zu spielen... weil dann könnte man für Ini xy ja 30 mins länger brauchen als mit leuten die man kennt.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> zu 1. Falls du es überlesen haben solltest, habe ich schon erwähnt das ich z. zT. unter anderem farmen gehe um
> ...


Also,ich spreche hiermit nicht nur dich an!Die Preise im AH sind,zugegeben,sehr teuer,dies kann man aber kompensieren indem man urzeugs farmt und diese dann ebenfalls überteuert reinstellt.
Wenn deine Gilde so klein ist,solltest du evtl drüber nachdenken in eine größere zu wechseln,auch die kann nett sein und somit sind deine chance ohne probs eine Inzen grp zu finden enorm gesteigert.Willst du nicht wechseln musst du damit leben...
Warum keiner mehr rnd geht?
Beliebige dd klasse:"Ey lol,das geht mir zu lahm hier,ich pull schon mal"
Tank klasse:"Oh man,warum habt ihr immer aggro,ich kann nichts machen,weil ich mir mein char bei ebay gekauft hab"(gillt für jede andere Klasse auch)
Healer:"Ach ich heil das locker weg...
Jede Klasse:"Sry,muss off/afk für 30 mins"

Desweiteren wipt man sich teilweise extrem durch,das kostet nerven und repp kosten...


----------



## Mindista (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Komisch das ich mit meinem PVP "Crap" auf 9% hit komme und gebufft etwa 2500AP habe.
> Ich geb zu ich weiss jetzt nur vom Vergelter das man alle Werte bekommt die man auch bei PVE Equip hat.



andere klasse.

installiere dir mal atlasloot und schaue dir  schurken pvp equip an.
auf s2 waffen ist trefferwertung drauf. auf s3/4 waffen nicht.

auf s2 rüssi nix, s3 ganze 36 hit. s4 ganze 51 hit, und das bei einer klasse, wo mit skillung das cap bei 363 hit liegt, sind ja wahnsinn die werte.

selbst wenn man komplett alles mit hit-steinchen sockelt hat man selbst für kara noch grottige werte, da hat man mit blauen questbelohnungen mehr. 


ja, beim vergelter ist des pvp equip brauchbar. schließe daraus bitte nicht unbedingt auf andere klassen.




Farusam schrieb:


> Die Probleme bestehen leider für alle klassen ob dd´s tanks oder healer ich bin noch nich allzu lange dabei knapp 8 monate zock ich jetzt und in diesen Monaten ist es immer schlimmer geworden(meiner ansicht nach)
> 
> mit meinem schurken den ich nicht für allzu schlecht equipped halteArmory-page
> werde ich regelmässig für gruul maggi ssc und fdds abgelehnt weil mein equipp zu schlecht sei
> ...



das equip an sich ist nicht so schlecht, aber für fds undssc bist du meine rmeinung nach zu weit vom hitcap weg, umsockeln.
du hast überall so gesockelt, das du die teilweise nutzlosen sockelbonis erhälst, mehr trefferwertung sockeln.

auf stiefel andere verzauberung rauf (sicherer stand oder wie die auf deutsch heist die trefferwertung bringt).

dann kommt dazu das du mit dolchen spielst. für viele raids ist halt max dps wichtiger und schwerter machen nunmal nen ticken mehr dmg.
die 187 trefferwertung, die du hast, kann man schon pre-kara erreichen, da sollte bei dir mehr gehen.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo du denn die buffs für 1200 ap her kriegen willst,wenn du unbuffed (od mit sdm,sieht man bei dem alvatar nit) 1,3k ap hast?



Jo 1300AP stimmt nur kommen da nochmal +452 Angriffskraft durch Gegenstandsboni dazu. Da kann man auch sehen das ich 94 Trefferwertung hab also 9%Hitrating (richtige Skillung vorausgesetzt)

guckst du hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (21. Juli 2008)

hmm, also ich kanns bei beiden seiten irgendwie nachvollziehen, wobei ich für solche wie die beiden schurken aus den ersten beiden beiträgen kein verständnis habe..... 

wir machens eigentlich immer so, dass wir bei unserer karamarken runs immer 3 schlechter equippte leute dabei haben, wobei das meistens twinks sind, aber öfters auch einfach grün, blaue randoms, die sich dann ein loch in die hose freuen, wenn sie in 2h kara durchkommen und jedes item bekommen, welches sie tragen können ^^

aber heroics, geh ich eigentlic hauch meistens nur mit besser equippten leuten, weil ich keine lust habe in einer 5er instanz noch repkosten zu farmen, allerdings geh ich da auch nur mit leuten rein die ich kenn, weil ich einfach mit randomgruppen zu schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe....


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Also,ich spreche hiermit nicht nur dich an!Die Preise im AH sind,zugegeben,sehr teuer,dies kann man aber kompensieren indem man urzeugs farmt und diese dann ebenfalls überteuert reinstellt.
> Wenn deine Gilde so klein ist,solltest du evtl drüber nachdenken in eine größere zu wechseln,auch die kann nett sein und somit sind deine chance ohne probs eine Inzen grp zu finden enorm gesteigert.Willst du nicht wechseln musst du damit leben...
> Warum keiner mehr rnd geht?
> Beliebige dd klasse:"Ey lol,das geht mir zu lahm hier,ich pull schon mal"
> ...





Kann ich ja teils nachvollziehen/ bestätigen was du sagst... aber gleich die Gilde wechseln, naja... sind halt RL Leute und so... werde halt erstmal weiter mein Glück versuchen und mein Set basteln. Vllt wirds ja noch was :/

Die Strapazen mit rnd kann ich auch verstehen das man davon genervt ist, aber es sind halt nicht alle Leute so, das is ja eben der Punkt. Und wer sich eine Grp sucht für Ini sollte auch die Zeit haben bzw weiss vorher das es ca xy Zeit brauch bis man durch ist. Wer da nach ein paar min sagt ich muss off/afk - unverständlich... Und zu den repp kosten, naja, je nach Ini sollte/ könnte man mal nen wipe oder 2-3 in kauf nehmen. 

Ich denke für die meisten ist es nur "Arbeit" durch ini xy für marken/ ruf etc  und haben ihr "eigenes Zeit limit".. von Spass am Spiel kann da wohl keine Rede mehr sein, meiner Meinung nach. Was ich halt schade finde.


----------



## Healguard (21. Juli 2008)

Kommt alle auf den Server Anetheron, der ist selten down und solche Leute wie in den Geschichten beschrieben gibts dort auch nicht.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Kommt alle auf den Server Anetheron, der ist selten down und solche Leute wie in den Geschichten beschrieben gibts dort auch nicht.



Vielleicht gibts da nicht so viele aber keine halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

OpusDei schrieb:


> ...
> wir machens eigentlich immer so, dass wir bei unserer karamarken runs immer 3 schlechter equippte leute dabei haben, wobei das meistens twinks sind, aber öfters auch einfach grün, blaue randoms, die sich dann ein loch in die hose freuen, wenn sie in 2h kara durchkommen und jedes item bekommen, welches sie tragen können ^^
> 
> aber heroics, geh ich eigentlic hauch meistens nur mit besser equippten leuten, weil ich keine lust habe in einer 5er instanz noch repkosten zu farmen, allerdings geh ich da auch nur mit leuten rein die ich kenn, weil ich einfach mit randomgruppen zu schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe....





Da liegt ja der Hase im Dreck... sei es Kara, oder 5er Inis norm oder hero - es gehen ja kaum Leute in die besagten 5er inis normal. hero nur noch um marken zu farmen und da werden kaum bis garkeine rnd mitgenommen.. 

So wie ich das sehe gibt es die leute die vieles auf Farmstatus haben und die, die gerad frisch 70 sind oder halt schon bisl länger und nicht voran kommen... aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Dazwischen ist irgendwie nichts oder man kennt jene welche (noch) nicht, denen es auch so geht, die gerade mit den 70er Inis anfangen bzw es versuchen.


----------



## cM2003 (21. Juli 2008)

Naja, also Kara kann ich noch verstehen, dass da ein Mindestmaß an Equip nicht schlecht ist. Also gerade als Tank sollte man dort nicht unterequiped rein.

Die zweite Story find ich schon ein wenig krass.. Ok, Missdirect aufn Mage ist schon echt dämlich, aber deshalb so auszurasten? Zumal man (laut deiner Aussage wars ja die erste Gruppe) auch hätte rausrennen können...

Meine krasseste Erfahrung war allerdings mit meinem Druiden.
War relativ frisches Level 70, hab mir das Grollhufset machen lassen, sowie den epischen Gürtel. War also Crit imun, hatte unbuffed 14,7k Life und ca. 30% Ausweichen. Ansich relativ gute Werte. Hab zuvor bereits TDM nonhero, DK hero, Sklaven hero, Sethek hero und Tiefensumpf hero getankt. Ich gebe zu ich habe gut kassiert, aber naja...
Dann bin ich mit einem befreundeten Hexer einer Gruppe für BW hero gejoined. Ein Palaheiler mit 1,3k Heal war dabei, sowie 1 PVP-Schurke und PVP-Warri (ich hab mir von Anfang an meinen Teil gedacht...). Naja, die ganze Zeit meinten die Beiden PVP-Affen sie müssten auf ein anderes Target gehen als markiert... Irgendwann sind wir gewhiped. Auf einmal wollte der Pala lead. Ich hab mir schon gedacht was nun kommen würde, was mir aber egal war. Ich gab ihm Lead und es passierte das wovon ich ausgegangen bin - ich wurde gekickt und landete auf seiner Ignore (fragt mich nicht warum...). Ich schrieb dann die PVP-Affen an und fragte sie was das solle (sie waren in der selben Gilde), zumal der Whipe nicht mal meine Schuld war. Der Hexer sagte ihnen dann auch die Meinung und hat die Gruppe verlassen, nachdem er sich so Kindergangsterbeleidigungen gefallen lassen musste.

Naja, das war jedenfalls mein Erlebnis...

ABER BTT:
Wie gesagt finde ich, es sollte schon ein bestimmtes Equip für manche Instanzen vorhanden sein. Also Kara sollte man natürlich nicht full epic rein müssen, aber eben auch net mit irgendwelchen Questitems vom Level 61... Mit einer Randomgrp möchte ich auch niemanden durch ziehen, sowas lässt man von der Gilde machen...
Aber was mir richtig aufn Sack geht ist, dass einerseits Leute meinen man bräuche T5+ für ZA und sobald einer mit weniger ankommt ihn meinen dumm anmachen zu müssen... Und andererseits gibt es aber Leute, welche mit Rar-Gear wiederum ZA wollen, was einfach nicht möglich ist... Da fragt mich ein Warri ob er mit 11k Life unbuffed ZA tanken könnte.. Also manchmal frag ich mich echt was in den Köpfen von so manchem vor sich geht Oo

-edit-
Ohh Gott, was ich für einen Scheiss schreibe -.- Ich bin so müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erster Arbeitstag nach 3 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (21. Juli 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> Da liegt ja der Hase im Dreck... sei es Kara, oder 5er Inis norm oder hero - es gehen ja kaum Leute in die besagten 5er inis normal. hero nur noch um marken zu farmen und da werden kaum bis garkeine rnd mitgenommen..
> 
> So wie ich das sehe gibt es die leute die vieles auf Farmstatus haben und die, die gerad frisch 70 sind oder halt schon bisl länger und nicht voran kommen... aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Dazwischen ist irgendwie nichts oder man kennt jene welche (noch) nicht, denen es auch so geht, die gerade mit den 70er Inis anfangen bzw es versuchen.



theoretisch müssen sich nur die leute finden, die gerade frisch sind. und dann das gleiche programm durchziehen wie fürher die "alten hasen".

solange normale 5er inis, bis das equip von allen für hero und kara langt.

das problem hierbei ist nur, das sehr viele davon darauf keine lust haben, sie erwarten das sie von besser equipten da mitgeschliffen und ausgerüstet werden. in der gruppensuche findet man oftmals genug leute für solche vorhaben, nur gehen die untereinander eben selten mit weil es ja schwerer werden könnte mit schlechteren equip.


----------



## Maurolotschi (21. Juli 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es darum wichtig, eine gute Gilde zu haben (nein, keine epic-geilen Raidgilden bitte!). Ich bin selber mit meinem Heil-Druiden in einer Gilde (erst seit kurzer Zeit), ich bin vom Equip her nicht zuu gut, aber habe Spielerfahrung. Bisher habe ich noch jede Instanz geheilt, und das Ganze ohne wirkliche Probleme.
Aufgrund vieler schlechter Erfahrungen mit Random-Gruppen (insbesondere mit den im 1. Post schon genannten Grün-ein-paar-PvP-epixxx-equipten Spielern werfe ich normalerweise, bevor ich Leute einlade, einen Blick ins WoW-Arsenal, um zu schauen, ob sie PvE oder PvP equipt sind. 
Schlussendlich entscheidet aber ganz klar der Skill, wie ein zwei schöne Beispiele zeigen, die ich selbst erlebt habe.
Beispiel 1: Dampfkammer heroic, Gruppe gildenintern bis auf einen Hexenmeister. Der Hexenmeister hatte gut 1k Spelldmg, wie ich aus dem Arsenal ersehen konnte, also ein Top-DD, wie man erwarten können sollte. Ich als Heiler, der gerne Action mag (was bei gildeninternen Runs mit gut equipten Spielern/Tanks kaum der Fall ist), mache öfters, wenn es der Heilungsbedarf der Gruppe zulässt, nebenbei noch ein wenig Schaden.
Fazit Ende der Instanz: Der Hexenmeister hat 10k dmg mehr gemacht als ich!!
Beispiel 2: Karazhan, grösstenteils gildeninterner Run, die meisten Spieler waren "Full-epic" (PvE-Equip), ich mit meinem Hexenmeister-Twink gerade "Full Rar" equipt.
Fazit Ende der Instanz: Hordaeron, Hexenmeister (meine Wenigkeit) auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter...

Diese und andere Beispiele aus eigener Erfahrung zeigen mir immer wieder, wie wichtig Skill ist. Ich habe T5-Spieler gesehen, die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschten, Wipes deshalb verursachten und ähnliches. Im Gegenzug dazu noch grün-blau equipte Spieler, die einen solchen Skill an den Tag legten, dass wir durch heroische Instanzen schneller durch waren als mit jeder anderen "Super-equipten" Gruppe zuvor.

Natürlich neigt man dazu, "auf Nummer sicher zu gehen" und nur "Top"-Spieler einzuladen, um möglichst wenig für seine täglichen Marken machen zu müssen. Trotzdem sollte man sich öfters zurück erinnern an die Zeit, wo man selber noch grün-blau ausgerüstet war und froh über die Hilfe anderer Spieler war.


----------



## Tearor (21. Juli 2008)

mindista hat vollkommen recht, einerseits, das problem wäre ein kleineres gäbe es noch die verschiedenen ZugangsQs.
Andererseits würden einige "farmer" auch solche leute dann trotzdem nicht mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die leute, die heromarkenfarmruns machen, haben vll auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit frisch70ern die meinen sie könnten nun kara rocken. allerdings kann man so jemand auch gerne mal mitnehmen, so lange er sich bewusst ist dass er unterequippt ist, und halt auch mal sterben wird, wenn er mit 5,5k hp von so nem pferd vor attumen angechargt wird. 

Ich persönlich meine, wenn ich einen Farmrun mache, wollte ich schon eher lieber leute mitnehmen die da durchrushen können, aber bisschen lowere nimmt man dann schon mit, vor allem anstatt ewig weiterzusuchen.
und wenns is wie der TE, dass der TANK sogar sagt "das passt nimm nen schwächeren mit", dann würd ich das grad machen. (oder noch nen DD damits schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

chancen geben muss eigentlich schon sein. Und ich nehm auch lieber einen d3er mit als nen s2equippten, ausser ich kenn ihn und weiss dass er trotzdem pve-erfahren ist... 
und auf die 2 kristalle kann ich dann auch verzichten, wenn der grünblau equippte mage einfach bei JEDEM boss was abstaubt (lohnt sich dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ich glaub im theater hat er nichts bekommen^^ 

nur die eine sache, wennse dann gierig werden hörts auf. es war angesagt dass ich noch den Umhang vom prinzen brauche, und er hat trotzdem gewürfelt (trotz einiger items für ihn vorher, für die andere 10x kara gehen), zum glück war der lootmaster kein depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mitnehmen, kp, durchrennen ohne zu erklären is ja auch langweilich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2008)

Oh Gott wieder so ein"Mimimi ich hab nur s1 sonst nix und will 2h Farmrun mit aber niemand will mich alle sind böse..."

Such dir ne grp die keinen Farmrun macht und gut ist

bitte hier weiterheulen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...7&hl=invite


----------



## Garnalem (21. Juli 2008)

Das bei Farm-Runs noch mehr auf das Equip geachtet wird kann ich verstehen. Schließlich haben diese Leute i. d. R. auch was für ihr Equip getan. Ich bin damals auch massig in Inis gegangen und habe mir Equip zusammengesammelt, bevor ich Kara ging. Ich habe mir auch noch mühsam jeden Boss erarbeiten müssen. Heutzutage rennt man mit ner schnellen Grp in 2 - 3 Stunden durch Kara, daher finde ich es nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn sie auch neue Spieler erst ein wenig Start-Ausrüstung zulegen. Das macht das Spielen wesentlich leichter und ist bei neuen Inhalten auch notwendig. Also stellt euch schon mal auf WotLK ein. ;-)

Bei dem Gejammer a la  "Ich bin blau und niemand nimmt mich mit" habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass man selbst nichts für sein Equip machen will, sondern sich nur mal schnell irgendwo durchziehen lassen möchte. Solche Spezies hat man bei Random-Marken-Raids leider immer wieder. Wenn man selbst etwas tut, wird man auch gerne mitgenommen.


----------



## Sasic (21. Juli 2008)

Omfg,
ich hab ein 70er Heal dudu neu auf 70 und durfte mit Zul Aman. haben 4 bosse gelegt dann haben wir aufgehört und gruul gemacht.

Imba r0x0r robe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte grade mal 940 heal add xD


----------



## Borberat (21. Juli 2008)

Es gibt doch nur noch Marken Farm runs als rnd...
Wo steht denn noch? Kleiner Raid sucht Tank für mühsames
durch Kara fighten, hoffen wir schaffen ein paar Bosse???
Nirgends, und wenn ich nicht von ein paar netten leuten mit meinem blauen gear nach kara mitgenommen worden wäre 
wäre ich immernoch blau!

Stellt euch mal nicht so an, da alle schon übelst equipt sind kann man ja wohl bei nem Markenrun eben nen kleinen dd oder nen kleinen Tank mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Geibscher (21. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...



1. OLOLOLOLOLLLOOOLL !?!?
2. mach ma deine signatur kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Joa wie Mindista schon sagt, aber all die Leute finden sich halt nicht, oder wollen nicht. -_-

Und das es "dreiste" Leute gibt wenn sie denn schon mal mitgenommen werden auf alles zu würfeln.. joa ist halt so - aber das bringt die frischen oder noch nicht so "erfahrenen" halt wieder in ein dunkles Licht.


@ Thoor + Garnalem - irgendwie habt ihr/ du was falsch verstanden o.O aber ok  - Es geht NICHT darum, das die Lute sich "Farm - Runs" suchen, aber was anderes gibts ja net mehr ^^ (und bei nem Farm - Run komm ich nicht mal auf die Idee anzufragen ob sie noch ne Eule gebrauchen könnten).
achja, und gejammert wird auch nicht - es sagt halt jeder so seine Ehrfarungen wie der TE und Topic ja schon sagt.


edit:
@Borberat - du bist glaub ich einer der wenigen die verstehen was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und abgesehen von den 5er inis, sehe ich noch nicht mal (oder ich bin gerad nicht on) das Leute gesucht werden für neue Kara- Stamm oder so...


----------



## OpusDei paRa (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic schrieb:


> Omfg,
> ich hab ein 70er Heal dudu neu auf 70 und durfte mit Zul Aman. haben 4 bosse gelegt dann haben wir aufgehört und gruul gemacht.
> 
> Imba r0x0r robe bekommen
> ...



hehe, so gings mir auch mitm mage, hatte 500 adddmg und war 2 stunden 70, da bin ich gruul, danach maggi und dann noch za(clear) gegangen, bin zwar sehr oft gestorben, aber paar schöne items abgestaubt, am nächsten tag kara durch, alles bekommen und dann in der nächsten woche noch ssc gezogen worden, so war ich inenrhalb einer woche full epic, hatte aber auch ziemliches glück mit den drops ^^

allerdings, weiß ichau ch wie es ist sich sein equip hart zu erarbeiten, ich weiß noch als wir in kara vor moroes standen, ich als mt mit 12k hp unbuffed und ihn 4h getryed haben und am nächsten tag gleich nochmal, da lag er dann und ich hab die uhr bekommen... und das haben wir bei fast jedem boss in kara so gemacht, allerdings gabs damals noch nicht besonders viele full epic chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Sasic und OpusDei paRa ...

das hört sich für mich eher schon nach "ziehen" lassen an... o.O 

da wundert es mich echt das ich als Eule mit 820 adddmg, fast 19%crit (in eule) und ca 10.5k hp keine Gruppe finde -.- (abgesehen vom noch nicht optimalen hit wert)


----------



## Krypx (21. Juli 2008)

hhmmmm... das errinnert mich an meinen letzten rnd Kara raid... naja fast war ja nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allso ich kam in die grp, würde gefragt ob ich full epic wäre ich sagte: nur 1 teil nicht !
Raidleader: mom  bin im arsenal
ich: kk
raidleader: Trägst du das im ernst?
ich: was soll ich sonst tragen wenn nix droppd soll ich ohne hose rum laufen?
raidleader: wir haben keine zeit zum experementieren....
...sie wurden aus der grp entfernt...   

LOL

ps: die hose ist lvl 70 blau und hatt den spell dmg faden drauf   und ansonten war ich da auch full enchanten und  bestens gesockel!


ach und in einer gilde kara zu machen ist fast unmöglich seiddem jeder nen fastrun haben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salvi (21. Juli 2008)

Ihr wollt alle ga nich wissen wie viele full epic chars rumlaufen die auf ebay gekauft wurden......und -skill haben.


----------



## Emptybook (21. Juli 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> Ihr wollt alle ga nich wissen wie viele full epic chars rumlaufen die auf ebay gekauft wurden......und -skill haben.




a´la séxy und xéna

siehe in meinem Blog die Legende séxy links zu den Legendarys


----------



## WotanGOP (21. Juli 2008)

Viele scheinen einfach vergessen zu haben, daß sie selbst auch mal grün und später blau equipt waren. Mutmaßlich wurden sie dann wohl von stärkeren Spielern durchgezogen und haben so nie gelernt, was es heißt, sich hoch zu arbeiten. Das fängt ja schon mit den Level 25 Spielern an, die in den Hauptstädten brüllen "zieht mich wer verließ?". Vielen wurde dadurch anerzogen, immer nur schnell schnell und den bequemsten und einfachsten Weg zu gehen. Also nimmt man auch keinen mit, der vermeindlich schlecht ist.
Wieviel Prozent der Spieler werden sich denn tatsächlich von Anfang an durch jede einzelne Instanz gekloppt und gewiped haben und dadurch aber auch das Spielen in einer Gruppe gelernt? Wenn man es nicht selbst erfahren hat, wird man mit Extremsituationen nicht zurechtkommen. Und wenn man es immer leicht hatte, durch durchgezogen werden z.B., wo es egal ist, ob man Fehler macht, wird man auch nicht wissen, was Fehler sind und wie man sie vermeidet, bzw. ausbügelt. Also sucht man sich immer möglichst gut equippte Begleiter, in der Hoffnung, daß man weiterhin einen auf ruhig machen kann, weil so ja erstens keiner Fehler macht und zweitens die eigenen kein Problem darstellen.
Diese Spieler sind es dann aber auch, die im Spiel nicht mehr weiter kommen, wenn es niemanden mehr gibt, der sie durchschleift.
70 zu sein und super Equip zu haben bedeutet gar nichts. Man muß seinen Char auch spielen können und das lernt man eben nur durch viel Übung und vor allem, indem man Fehler macht und daran wächst, weil man versucht, sie in Zukunft zu vermeiden.
Aber WoW ist eben ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft: Hauptsache schnell und einfach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn das jetzt ewig ausgelutscht ist.

Ein Hunter der mit Eisfallen umgehen kann, ein Schurke der mit Ablenken und Kopfnuss umgehen kann, ein Hexer der anständig bannt und nur die Ziele dottet die dran sind, bzw. die sich zeigen lassen wie das geht sind mir in grün/blau viel lieber als ein unbelehrbarer, Epic-Roxxor AggroMagnet.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> Ihr wollt alle ga nich wissen wie viele full epic chars rumlaufen die auf ebay gekauft wurden......und -skill haben.




das sind dann bestimmt jene welche grp leader, die keinen mitnehmen der nicht full episch hat aber wie er sein char spielt is wayne xD

na danke, ich glaub da will ich auch gar nicht mit ^^ da müsst ich als eule vllt noch den tank spielen   LOL

(abgesehen davon könnt ich ein auf tankeule machen, vllt findet sich dann schneller ne grp - da fehlt ja nur noch 1 punkt in abh und ich wär krit immun) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (21. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oh Gott wieder so ein"Mimimi ich hab nur s1 sonst nix und will 2h Farmrun mit aber niemand will mich alle sind böse..."
> 
> Such dir ne grp die keinen Farmrun macht und gut ist
> 
> ...




Euh, ja ne, is klar.
Ich suche tag täglich mit meinem Magier und/ oder meinem Krieger (Tank) eine Gruppe für eine normale Ini- bzw. mit meinem Magier am Wochenende auch gerne mal für eine heroic Ini- und finde nie eine Gruppe. Ich will die ini nicht abfarmen, ich will die ini sehen und diese „Herausforderung“ bestehen. Ich kann diese beiden Klassen eigentlich ganz gut spielen- für meine Verhältnisse hat es immer gereicht, anders gesagt- aber die meisten wollen nur noch die lila Leutchen dabei haben…
Alle anderen Kommentare von mir zu deinem Post wären allerdings unsinnig.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (21. Juli 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> Sasic und OpusDei paRa ...
> 
> das hört sich für mich eher schon nach "ziehen" lassen an... o.O
> 
> da wundert es mich echt das ich als Eule mit 820 adddmg, fast 19%crit (in eule) und ca 10.5k hp keine Gruppe finde -.- (abgesehen vom noch nicht optimalen hit wert)



natürlic hhab ich mich ziehen lassen, aber das war nur möglich weil ich mir mit meinem main nach viel arbeit (120 tage /played) einen platz in einer ganz guten gilde gesichert habe, die dann eben meinen twink durch raids zieht, ich mach ja das gleiche für ihre twinks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

OpusDei schrieb:


> natürlic hhab ich mich ziehen lassen, aber das war nur möglich weil ich mir mit meinem main nach viel arbeit (120 tage /played) einen platz in einer ganz guten gilde gesichert habe, die dann eben meinen twink durch raids zieht, ich mach ja das gleiche für ihre twinks...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist auch irgendwo verständlich,wenn die Möglichkeit da ist,warum nicht?
Deinen Char kannst du schon spielen,also wäre Skill kein Argument.
Und wenn man schon 1000 mal in den Raids war und sich zu tode getryt hat,hat man auch irgendwann kein Bock mehr jeden einzelnen Twink, mit einer nicht ziehenden Gruppe, durchzuwipen.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

OpusDei schrieb:


> natürlic hhab ich mich ziehen lassen, aber das war nur möglich weil ich mir mit meinem main nach *viel arbeit* (120 tage /played) einen platz in einer ganz guten gilde gesichert habe, die dann eben meinen twink durch raids zieht, ich mach ja das gleiche für ihre twinks...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




spricht ja nichts dagegen.. 
es gibt ja immernoch leute die auch was für ihren char bzw deren ausrüstung tun (erarbeiten) .. wie mein vorposter auch schon sagt, aber man kann sich eben nicht ALLES als "start equipt" craften/ kaufen etc.  - vieles, das bessere/ ausschlaggebene gibt es nun mal leider nur in Ini xy/ marken/ ruf... da ist es halt ohne die passenden Leute, die sich das auch erarbeiten wollen, schwierig bis gar unmöglich dran zu kommen.


----------



## Huntaaa (21. Juli 2008)

Ich ziehe gerade meinen Mage auf die 70 und muss leider auch die Erfahrung machen, dass a) fast keiner mehr in die "normalen" Instanzen geht, b) die Hilfe bei Quests ziemlich dünn ist (gerade Gruppenquests) und c) aufm Schlachtfeld gibts nur Haue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aus der Gilde helfen ab und an welche, aber ich könnte längst 70 sein, wenn andere mitmachen würden. Dann bin ich auch gespannt wie das wird mit Kara & Co. 

Naja vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Welle mit LichKing und alle spielen wieder zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (21. Juli 2008)

Huntaaa schrieb:


> a) fast keiner mehr in die "normalen" Instanzen geht,


Ist mir auch aufgefallen,Twinken tut kaum noch einer,die meisten hängen im BG/Arena rum.


----------



## Shaniya (21. Juli 2008)

Unsere Gilde nimmt auch immer 1-3 twinks mit, und Kara ist trotzdem in der gleich Zeit clear oder höchstens mal ne halbe Stunde später.

Letzte Woche hatten wir sogar nen 69er Heiler dabei, weil wir noch nen Platz frei hatten und der hat gleich mal fast alles abgeräumt was es in Kara gibt. Und war diese Woche schon als Vollheiler (2 Stück insgesamt) dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imladmorgul (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, das ist leider normal geworden. 

das ist auch der Grund, warum ich ab und an mit Kumpels einen Spaß-Kararaid ins Leben rufe, bei dem keiner mit darf, der irgendein episches Teil anhat. Zum Glück haben die meisten von uns aus Nostalgiegründen noch die blauen T 3,5-Teile gehabt, so dass wir nicht allzu viel grünes Zeug im AH besorgen mussten.

Und siehe! Jeder von denen die mitgegangen sind, beherrscht seinen Char - und siehe! Wir sind immer so ca. nach 4 Stunden und ohne Wipe durch. Dauert halt etwas länger, wenn der Damage fehlt und der Tank noch mehr antanken muss aber, durch gehts auch in Blau / Grün!


----------



## GodofHorus (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch so ein Prob. Nur  bin ICH der kerl der viel aus Kara brauchen kann und einfach nicht die Möglichkeit habe mal da mitzugehn. Weder mit meinem Main Protpala oder meinem Hunterchen.
Irgendwie kommt immer das Gleiche. "Sorry zuwenig epic" oder "Wir wollen da in 3h durch,du hinderst uns nur daran"
Ich finds einfach nur schade das es solche Leute Gibt.
Klar ist mein Pala Equip nicht das Beste. aber irgendwo muss man ja mal Anfangen.Und meine Werte sind auch nicht so schlecht.. Siehe unten...


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Unsere Gilde nimmt auch immer 1-3 twinks mit, und Kara ist trotzdem in der gleich Zeit clear oder höchstens mal ne halbe Stunde später.





Die Betonung liegt auf "Twinks"... Ich finde es ist ein Unterschied ob Leute es wissen das es ein Twink ist, von jemanden/ Gilde die man kennt oder ob es dein 1. Char ist oder du auf nem anderen Server/ Fraktion nochmal neu angefangen hast...


----------



## Aquison (21. Juli 2008)

dagegen kann man nichts tun...

ich hab auch gemerkt, dass volle random-grps( wo man niemanden kennt) einfach überhaupt keinen spaß mehr machen, weil
immer irgendwer dabei ist, der rummotzt oder sich für was besseres hält.

daher gehe ich auch zu 90% mit gilde oder freunden. der rest is dann random, wo ich jedoch 1-2 leute dabei hab die ich kenne


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> das ist auch der Grund, warum ich ab und an mit Kumpels einen Spaß-Kararaid ins Leben rufe, bei dem keiner mit darf, der irgendein episches Teil anhat. Zum Glück haben die meisten von uns aus Nostalgiegründen noch die blauen T 3,5-Teile gehabt, so dass wir nicht allzu viel grünes Zeug im AH besorgen mussten.




auf welchen Server spielt ihr ? ^^ xD


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

*gääähn* guten morgen :>

erstma 4 seiten nachgelesen ^^ Es ist schön das ich nich allein so denke :> 

Ich denke ich werde sobald ich nimmer nachts arbeite ^^ mich mal dran geben und nen anfänger Kara run :> auf meinem Server aufmachen =) Wird bestimmt spaßig. Und die sachen müssen nimmer alle gedisst werden :/ 

Also wer auf Baelgun blau is und nen Kara run will xD /w me :>


----------



## Madrake (21. Juli 2008)

hier mal zwei Geschichten - zuerst von meinem aktuellen Main (70er Disz/ Heilpriester - SSC und FdS taugliches Equipment knapp über 1,9k Heilung MP5 bei ca. 650 nicht im Kampf - vollepisch)

ich stand mal so in Shattrath wieder herum am rumchatten Gilde Gruppenchat usw. Da bekomm ich einen Whisper für Karazhan. Da wir so oder so kaum noch nach Karazhan damals gingen, und diese Gruppe nur noch Siechhuf Nethergroll und Prinz evtl Nightbane zu legen hatten hab ich eingewilligt.

Die Ausschreibung war ungefähr so... "LFM Heiler ab 1700 heal und Range DD mit 1k Spell für Kara..." - ok wenn die DD's dann auch noch dementsprechender Hit haben könnte man auch ZA gehen - was mir lieber gewesen wäre^^. - Aber warum braucht man 1,7k Heilung in Kara? Und dabei noch 3 Heiler?  -weiteres unten...

Gut war dann in der Gruppe, sagte auch gleich ich brauch da nichts mehr ich werde nur aushelfen, und mit 2 Heilern geht das gut. Da ich den andren Schamane auch gut kannte, der schon geladen war. Naja was die Gruppe dann noch machte sie inviteten einen Druidenheiler der schon fast komplett T6 war. Na toll, wieder mal nichts zu heilen... Der Tank hatte auch schon den Deftankkolben aus SSC und 2/T5. Na was soll man da sagen. Selber warum ich da mit bin, ich hatte Langeweile, Gildenkollegen waren zum Teil mit Dailys beschäftigt bzw. farmen. Und bei der FL war zu dem Zeitpunkt fast niemand on (oder die warn twinken).

Als ich das dem Gruppenleiter sagte, das das gut geht zu zweit als Heiler in Karazhan, wenn beide schon für SSC und TK reif sind, meinte er, er will zwar auf Nummer sicher gehn, usw. aber das er dann einen T6 Dudu noch zudem inviten muss - naja... - die andren warn auch so fast auf T5 Niveau equiped.


Für 5er Instanzen eine Gruppe als Heiler zu finden ist zwar leicht, jedoch bin ich meist immer nur mit meinem Bruder, Palatank, oder einem Tank aus der Gilde in eine Instanz gegangen. Sry zu den andren Rndtanks, das ich kein vertrauen mehr in diese habe. Ok ich hab es auch versucht Rndtanks an Land zu ziehen mehrmals, doch entweder keiner gemeldet, Gruppe aufgrund langer Suchzeit aufgelöst usw. seither immer nur über FL Gilde oder Bruder (oder ich loggte um und tankte selber :-P). Naja wenn man davon ausgeht, was so Rndgruppen mit uns Tanks so machen, kann ich das gut nachvollziehen warum sich kein Tank mehr auf LF Tank für xy meldet... Achten kein Haar auf Omen (Aggrometer), es heißt ja der Tank pullt - aber dann rauscht ein Pyroball am Tank vorbei... - und der Magier beschwert sich warum man kein Aggro halten kann - oder der Palatank spamt einmal Weihe (nein er hat noch kein Heiliges Schild hochgezogen) - und es wird da schon overnuked. Weihe zählt nicht zum Antanken. Und die Nuker haben dann instant Aggro. Apropo Weihe tickte nur einmal...

Soweit dazu zu gebt Spielern eine Chance das sie sich equipen können. Aber wenn man sich nichtmal an eine gruppentechnische Ordnung halten kann - wie z.B. der Tank gibt das Tempo vor, dann haben solche Spieler nichts in einer Gruppe verloren. Man muss sich unterordnen können. Einzelgänger haben in Instanzen - selbst in BG's nichts zu suchen. Dann sollen die wieder Counterstrike zocken gehen.


So zu meiner Erfahrung als Tank (70er Defkrieger - über 510 Defwertung, ca. 60% Avoid, 14k HP - Einzelstücke Episch) - mein Exmain

Wies dazukam - das mein Krieger aufs Abstellgleis geschoben wurde...
Ich habe lange Zeit z.B. Arkatraz bzw. ZH abgefarmt zum einen die Brust und die Hosen (die ich noch immer nicht hab)... - und da ich nicht nur die Sachen suchte... - sondern zum Teil meine Rüstung immer nach und nach aufholte, und so ich von der Gilde gesehen auch schon von Deftankstwinks eingeholt wurde, was Equip angeht, spielte ich zum Trotz den Priester hoch, der es recht einfach hatte, und in ca. 2 Tagen (keine Spielzeit) volles D3 Set hatte. Da hätte mein Krieger sich gefreut wenn mal eines so droppte wie bei meinem Priester... - naja... - dafür lief mein Priester lange mit grünem Zauberstab und Gürtel rum.

Ok btt.

Wieder in Shattrath - LFM Tank für xy Hero oder Karazhan... - ZA weiß ich selber das das nicht klappt - Gruul als Nebentank könnte auch klappen.

Ok ich meldete mich, sogar bei einem als MT für Kara (was ich durchaus auch schon öfters mit der Gilde war) - und prompt werde ich ausgelacht... - was hast du für ein Noobequip - geh mal in Heros und so. Wir wollen schnell vorankommen und uns nicht die Zeit totschlagen in Karazhan...
Ok dachte ich mir dann hattet ihr wohl einen recht guten Tank. Ich sag nur soviel nicht alles kommt aufs Equip an, Ein D3/ T4 Tank kann vllt genauso spielen wie ein T6 - nur das er zwar nicht so equiped ist. Nicht alles hängt vom Equip ab. Und es heißt auch nicht wenn du das Equip nicht hast, hast du keinen Skill.
In Heroinzen bin ich definitiv mit meinem Krieger nur intern gewesen, jedenfalls in letzter Zeit. Was ich da mit meinem Priester mitgemacht habe in Rndgruppen reichte mir schon, und da muss ich nicht mit meinem Krieger dann auch noch den Buhmann spielen. Weiteres warum ich nur intern mit Krieger in letzter Zeit, seit ca. 1 Jahr^^ - nur intern war, siehe oben...


Was mir sehr aufgefallen ist, nach einem Jahr BC, also Anfang 2008, wurde die Arroganz und Egospielweise einiger Spieler von WoW sehr durchsichtlich. Immer mehr immer besser, und immer nur auf sich sehen. Ich brauch mehr Marken, mehr Arenapunkte, mehr Ehre... - da fällt mir nur ein Lied dazu ein "Mehr davon - Die Toten Hosen" - dreht sich zwar nicht um WoW aber um Arroganz und Ego...

Aber wie schon in einem andren Thread von mir schon steht:

Mal ne andre Frage warum ist WoW ein MMORPG - MMORPG heißt ja Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game - zu deutsch Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel. Ok man spielt zusammen in Kara bei dem Beispiel, aber nur wie... - so das man "Heulen" kann. Ich bezieh das mal nicht nur auf Karazhan, sondern allgemein auch auf fünfer Inzen + Heros. Trifft im Großen und Ganzen fast immer zu. Wenn ich mal nicht welche aus der FL oder Gilde dabei hatte.

Und dabei treff ich wieder das ganze auf den Punkt, zum einen sucht man immer nach neuen Tanks, die evtl. aus den Instanzen was benötigen, diese es auch gibt. Jedoch wenn man das ganze Gruppenspiel in letzterer Zeit beobachtet hatte in Rndgruppen, graust es jedem Tank überhaupt als "Fremder" also gildenextern sowie keiner aus FL in der Gruppe überhaupt sich in eine Inze zu wagen. Und so überequipte Tanks gehen wohl nur in TdM hero oder nur für Dailys in eine Hero rein. In eine andre fünfer Inze mit Rnd's werden die wohl nicht gehen, jedenfalls ist es so bei uns in der Gilde.

mfg, und sry das es soviel ist zu lesen...


----------



## Berndl (21. Juli 2008)

Fällt euch was auf?
man muss Epics haben um als was weis ich irgendwohin mitzugehen.

Ich wünsch mir einen derben Itemcrash und zwar vom feinsten
da sind dann alle wieder auf ungefähr gleichem Niveu.

Dann gehts von neuem los und und und....

An die T6 Sunwell Leute jammert nich was habt ihr zu tun wenn euer T6 bei Arthas immernoch reicht?
Ein Reiz an diesem Spiel ist einfach das Verlangen nach besseren Items.

MFG 
Berndl


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Das ist normal...WoW war früher 1ne Community .... jetzt hat sie sich in 4 Fraktionen gespaltet.....

Die leute die meinen sie sein Mega die ober glocken weil sie full epic haben 12 stunden am tag zocken weil sie sonst nicht zu tun haben und keiner auser ihnen oder so gut wie keiner noch gutes equipt haben könnte da sie ja dann nicht mehr die ober checker sind.

Dann gibts die leute die epic haben aber es ihnen egal ist ob andere auch epics haben...also genau genommen...sie sind hilfsbereit und spielen auch mit leuten die nicht full epic sind helfen gerne usw...einfach gesellschaftstauglich...

Dann halt die leute die wenig spielen...ab und zu und dadurch auch meist nicht raiden...diese sind ab 70 sowieso etwa ganz ausgeschlosesn vom spielen und machen nur noch open pvp bzw dayles oder halt heroics.

Dann noch die nachzügler .....die erst seit ner weile spielen und deshalb es schwer haben equipt zu kriegen....aus dem grund da die ober glocken ( fragt mich incht wie ich auf ober glocken gekomm bin xD) einfach schnell ihr ding durch ziehen wollen ihn alles andere egal ist und es ihnen noch am liebsten ist wenn niemand auser sieh was brauchen kann bzw was kriegt damit sie auch weiter die ober glocken bleiben.

Das mal jetzt so grob um fasst und grade von den oberglocken besteht ein großer teil der wow community...

Deswegen sollte man ab 70 einfach ne gilde haben.

Durch den zusammenschluss einer gilde ist es wie eine eigene kleine community (was es im grunde auch ist) und da funktioniert es wie es es in jeden anderen mmorpg auch so tut bzw es früher auch in wow war. Die leute sind nett hilfsbereit und wollen spaß und nicht epics...und auch nicht nur für sich.

So ist wow und ich fürchte es wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern


----------



## Sty (21. Juli 2008)

Und genau deswegen hab ich im Januar meinen wunderbaren Furor-Krieger
mit seinem wunderbarem BT-Equip verkauft.

Nihihi und seitdem hab ich nen Smart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist normal...WoW war früher 1ne Community .... jetzt hat sie sich in 4 Fraktionen gespaltet.....
> 
> Die leute die meinen sie sein Mega die ober glocken weil sie full epic haben 12 stunden am tag zocken weil sie sonst nicht zu tun haben und keiner auser ihnen oder so gut wie keiner noch gutes equipt haben könnte da sie ja dann nicht mehr die ober checker sind.
> 
> ...



Hey cool zusammengefasst, kommt gut hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (21. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...




Entweder spielst du noch net allzu lang wow, oder du hast nen super server erwischt ^^
Es laufen leider zuviele solcher leute durch die Gegend, auch ein Grund net mehr random irgendwo mitzugehen.

Ich war mit meinem hunter mal wieder ne hero (weiß net mehr welche), mit ner random grp.
Der grp leader hat mich nach der ersten mob grp gekickt, weil er meinte ich hätte die eisfalle ungünstig positioniert (naja der mob war drin, der warri hat ihn rausgehauen)
Unmittelbar danach hat er nen mage aus seiner Gilde inv (Zufall? ^^)

Ich setze net viele leute auf ignore, aber da musste ich mal wirklich ne ausnahme machen.

In der ini sind sie aber net weit gekommen, ich hab danach noch mit den anderen grp membern gesprochen, die grp hatte sich bald aufgelöst.


----------



## Inbase (21. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist normal...WoW war früher 1ne Community .... jetzt hat sie sich in 4 Fraktionen gespaltet.....
> 
> Die leute die meinen sie sein Mega die ober glocken weil sie full epic haben 12 stunden am tag zocken weil sie sonst nicht zu tun haben und keiner auser ihnen oder so gut wie keiner noch gutes equipt haben könnte da sie ja dann nicht mehr die ober checker sind.
> 
> ...





Hinzuzufügen wäre glaube ich noch, das es vllt auch zum großteil an der/n "deutschsprachigen" Spielern/ Community liegt... Das is zumindest meine persönliche Ehrfarung - traurig aber wahr.

WoW ist nicht mein 1. MMORPG, ABER mein 1. auf deutschen/eu servern. In anderen Games gab es sicherlich auch egoistische (in wow epicgeilheit) aber, zu 90% waren die Spieler (meist US server) viel hilfsbereiter und offener den "loweren und/oder fremden" gegenüber. Bei quests wurden eigtl immer Leute gefunden, und für Inis (Dungeons) brauchte man nicht lange suchen... "Fast" jeder war wilkommen und die Leute hatten ihren Spass.. wenn dann noch Items dropten die wer brauchen konnte, haben sich alle noch gefreut und nicht nur GZ aus "freundlichkeit" gesagt.

Mir ist klar das siche jeweilige Spiele in einigen Sachen etwas unterscheiden oder man nach anderen Kriterien Mitspieler sucht aber, der Egoismus der Leute liegt nicht an dem jeweiligen MMORPG sondern ganz klar an der Community.


----------



## ReWahn (21. Juli 2008)

Bei Randomgruppen weiss an nie, was man bekomt. um dann mangenden skill auszugleichen setzt man einen gewissen equipstandard vorraus. sozusagen um etwas mehr spielraum zu haben... ich erlebe das oft genug mit... gildenintern nehmen wir oft auch grün/blau equippte 70er nach kara mit, weil sie eben ie twinks von euten sin die gezeigt haben, dass sie spielen können und in ordnung sind... das läuf dann auch reibungslos ab. aber random würd ich auch nur leute mitnehmen, die kara equip tragen. keine pvp-equip-leecher und keine grünen frisch-70er. blau equippte können 1 oer 2 dabei sein, blau bedeutet sie haben erfahrung in 5er inis... aber eine rnd markenrun-gruppe sollte zu 80% epic equipped sien, um erfolg zu garantieren. ja, kara anzughehen udn einen boss hnach 2 wipes zu legen macht auch spa,, weil man gemeinsam mit der gilde etwas erreicht und sich verbessert... aber wenn man das ganze schon 9 mal gesehen hat hat man keinen bock mehr, jeden boss erst beim 3. versuch zu killen, weils equip nicht ausreicht. deshalb sucht man geichgesinnte (episch equippte) leute, die da auch schnell durch wollen...

Leute, höt auf, rumzuheulen, dass ihr mit blauem equip nicht in rnd gruppen für kara oder heros kommt. equippen kann man sich in gildeninternen runs und herogruppen die man über gildenchat und reundesliste aufstellt. rndgruppen woleln nur eins: möglichst schnell un reibungslos das pensum bewältigen (dayly hero abschliessen oder kara markenrun machen)... ud ihr könnt nicht verlangen dass irgendwelche leute nur für euch zeit und nerven opfern, amit ihr euch equippen könnt. für sowas sind gilden da, um gemeinsam neuen content zu erleben, zu bewältigen un sein equip zu verbessern.


----------



## Madrake (21. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Leute, höt auf, rumzuheulen, dass ihr mit blauem equip nicht in rnd gruppen für kara oder heros kommt. equippen kann man sich in gildeninternen runs und herogruppen die man über gildenchat und reundesliste aufstellt. rndgruppen woleln nur eins: möglichst schnell un reibungslos das pensum bewältigen (dayly hero abschliessen oder kara markenrun machen)... ud ihr könnt nicht verlangen dass irgendwelche leute nur für euch zeit und nerven opfern, amit ihr euch equippen könnt. für sowas sind gilden da, um gemeinsam neuen content zu erleben, zu bewältigen un sein equip zu verbessern.



... - da muss ich mal draufkontern...

- wenn in lfm channels gefragt wird suchen Tank für xy (und man sich selbst für reif genug sieht das zu bewerkstelligen...) - und anschließend ausgelacht wird usw. - das hat nichts mit "ausschreibung" von Markenrun oder so zu tun.

- wenn nur noch überequipte rumlaufen weil nichts "Neues" mehr nachkommt, ist das Sinn der Sache? Weder Twinks, falls man Interesse hat welche so hoch zu equipen, bzw. komplette Neulinge, die fähig sind ihren Charakter in der Gruppe zu spielen, finden eine Chance. Zum einen Neu 70er finden kaum eine Gruppe für eine Instanz da bei uns jedenfalls alles nur heroisch angegangen wird oder zu 80 - 90%, auch über lfm channel zu verfolgen. Also jetzt geh mal als 80% grün der rest blau (vllt.) in eine Gruppe für hero Mecha...

- ich sag nur mal so die, die hier meinen sie müssen hier einen total auf Ego machen und ihre Arroganz raushängen lassen. Diese sollen von ihrem großen Ross runterkommen, und auch den Leuten eine Chance geben mitzukommen. Und nicht immer alles auf Fastrun Karazhan usw. Wenn man zwei - drei Leute in der Gruppe hat für Karazhan die grad so tauglich Kara equiped sind, und der Rest so gut wie SSC und TK tauglich ist es durchaus möglich auch einen Karafastrun zu machen.


mfg


----------



## ThomasO (21. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> irgentiwe glaub ich nicht so recht dass es sooooo dumme menschen gibt oO das is doch net normal^^so welchen leuten bin ich noch nie begegnet...



lol - wo lebst Du ?!?!?


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab auch noch keine Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht.....bin ja auch noch net 70^^


----------



## Daretina (22. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Leute, höt auf, rumzuheulen, dass ihr mit blauem equip nicht in rnd gruppen für kara oder heros kommt. equippen kann man sich in gildeninternen runs und herogruppen die man über gildenchat und reundesliste aufstellt. rndgruppen woleln nur eins: möglichst schnell un reibungslos das pensum bewältigen (dayly hero abschliessen oder kara markenrun machen)... ud ihr könnt nicht verlangen dass irgendwelche leute nur für euch zeit und nerven opfern, amit ihr euch equippen könnt. für sowas sind gilden da, um gemeinsam neuen content zu erleben, zu bewältigen un sein equip zu verbessern.



Wer Heult den hier? ^^ es werden nur erfahrungen ausgetauscht. und das nicht nur von Grün equipten spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freue mich mitlerweile richtig auf Wolk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man wieder zeigen was man kann und nich nur welches equip man hat xD 

Ein letztes Wort muss ich noch loswerden...

An alle spieler die gern über leute die nen Fehler machen oder leute die nicht Episch sind meckern:

Alle haben so angefangen.. und wenn man zurück denkt hatte man meist wen der einem Alles was man kann beigebracht hat. Man ist weder als Heiler noch als Tank noch als Mega DD auf die WoWelt gekommen. Vieleicht einfach an die alte zeit zurück denken und anstatt zu schreiben : " boar du Noob" vieleicht Konstruktive Kritik anbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst hab mit meinem Deff Tank vor ner Woche vor IF gestanden und PVP gemacht ^^ nach 5 min kam nen Schurke dazu welcher mir die ganze zeit gewispert hat was ich noch machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Deff denk ich selten an Anstürmen ^^ ich fang die mops an :> geht nur im PVP nicht.
Ich hatte auch wenn ich nur 1 Duell von 30 gewonnen habe ^^ nen Riesen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel dazu gelernt. Hab am nächsten tag diereckt den PVE schurken von meinem Freund verhaun xD


----------



## Nearlyrotten (22. Juli 2008)

Tja ich schilder euch mal meine erfahrung^^

Mit meinem Main (Magier) suchte ich ne gruppe für daily hero (zh) hab dann auch recht schnell ne gruppe gefunden da bei zh jeder froh is am sheep ^^.

kurz nach anfang ging es dann schon los, das gemotze vom tank und zwar unqualifizerte sachen wie mach mal mehr aoe bla bla mehr dmg bla bla... bin frostmage und als stoffie dem assist makro doch recht verbunden und halte auch viel von maintarget etc ^^ war für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar was der fürn müllgelabert hat.. 

evtl hätt ich die elite mal kurz wegbomben sollen ? rofl

dann gings auch nicht mehr lange dann stand der erste wipe an weil die mobs am tank einfach vorbeigelaufen sind und auf alles losgegangen sind wie dd/heiler ... 

tank: blabla eure schuld ihr könnt ja mal gar nix

paar tode später, weil ich immer wieder plötzlich das maintarget an der backe hatte (wollte schmusen) und ewiges gesülze von dem krieger hab ich ihm dann mal nahe gelegt er soll doch mal schaun das er agro hält und nicht mir erzählen wie ich mein job zu machen habe worauf hin ich mir anhören musste ich sei ja ehn boon weil ich nur paar schneider epic sachen hab und er ja eh viel besser wär... 
Um flames vorzubeugen ja omen ich weiss... aber main target sollte er schon agro halten, ich warte ja immer noch ca 10 sec bis ich anfang mit casten. Auch versuch ich so viel wie möglich an spiel mechanik zu verstehen und damit zu arbeiten, was imo nen guten spieler ausmacht (kleiner nebenflame: seit der weltvereinfachung gibts eh nochmal so viele dachlatten wie zuvor -.-)
Naja und der kam anscheinend aus ner gilde die ja soo tolle raider sind... lol der is bei mir jetzt auf igno ^^

Oder andere sache bei gruul erlebt: Ja, den boss kennen ja alle und wenn nich haben se hier auch nix verloren... 

ich bin inzwischen schon öfters mit "epischen" leute gewiped wie mit grün/blauen weil die überhaupt kein interesse mehr an den tag legen und ein fehler nach dem andern produzieren und sowieso muss eh alles klar sein und wehe man kennt nen boss net und blabla gesülze -.- ich spiel nich viel pvp aber ich denke das ich mein mage im pve schon recht gut beherrsche wenn ich mit dem schattenzwirnset +hdz2 hose und schlachtenzauberer kopfteil auf platz 1 oder 2 im raid lieg was dmg angeht spricht das denke ich für mich.

Das ist sowieso so ne sache, ich hab die schneider sachen an und wenn ich mich in kara umschau brauch ich da nur noch t4 +waffe & offhand, alles andere is schlechter nicht grade motivierend...

grüßle Nearlyrotten, Taxiunternehmer und Bretzelbäcker Mal´ganis

ps. sry ich mag die shift taste nich besonders und spät ises jetzt auch schon, hoffe ihr könnt mein geschreibsel lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (22. Juli 2008)

Als Tank ist es halt sehr schwer, da jede Grp nen guten Tank will damit Bosse wie der Prinz und Nightbane nicht zu Qual werden, dagegen hilft nur mitn paar Friends da rein zu gehen. Aber man sollte sich trotzdem vorher als Tank ein paar Items craften lassen und sich ein paar gute Sachen von non Heroics und Quests holen, evtl auch schon gut verzaubern und sockeln, ist zwar ungerecht das DD nicht so viele Probs haben aber dagegen kann man halt nun nichts machen.

Aber was ich gar nicht abkann sind Leute die full Epic sind und dafür nicht ma auf den Sachen Enchants oben haben, da nehme ich mir lieber nen halb blauen der sich wenigstens Mühe mit seinem Equip gibt.


----------



## Lupinè (22. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Gerade die Leute die noch Marken brauchen wollen nicht riskieren in ne schlechte Grp zu kommen wo dann nach einigen Wipes die Leute abhaun.



Zu dem Post fällt mir ne Story ein:

Wir, nen HealPala, nen FeuerMage, nen BMJäger, nen EleSchami, und nen TankKrieger(glaub er war Tank), waren in ner Ini.
Der FeuerMage hatte ständig Aggro, der Tank hat die Aggro fast nie gehabt, ich musste aufpassen dass der Pala keine Aggro hat und der Schami hat alles gemacht, geheilt, dmg, getankt, wie wir es gerade brauchten. 
Ich glaube ich bin in meiner gesamten WoW Zeit, noch niemals so oft gewipet wie in dieser Ini, und soviel gelacht hab ich glaube ich auch noch nicht^^

BTT:

Ich finds traurig, seit ich angefangen habe WoW zu spielen wurde mir nur gesagt: Achte aufs Equip.
Ich bin seit Lvl 68 nur dabei BG's zu machen, weil man als "schlecht" Equipter(non Epic) Jäger ja gar nicht mitgenommen wird, insofern man überhaupt nen Jäger mit nimmt.
Also werde ich wohl fleißig weiter BG machen um den Standard der Epicträger zu genügen damit vielleicht mal einer so gnädig ist und mich mit nimmt.
das hauptaugenmerk sollte meiner Meinung nach eher aufm Skill liegen, aber Skill ist wohl gleichzusetzen mit Grün, Blau, Lila.
Iss schade

Ach so /ironie off

In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


----------



## Berrry (22. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Als Tank ist es halt sehr schwer, da jede Grp nen guten Tank will damit Bosse wie der Prinz und Nightbane nicht zu Qual werden, dagegen hilft nur mitn paar Friends da rein zu gehen. Aber man sollte sich trotzdem vorher als Tank ein paar Items craften lassen und sich ein paar gute Sachen von non Heroics und Quests holen, evtl auch schon gut verzaubern und sockeln, ist zwar ungerecht das DD nicht so viele Probs haben aber dagegen kann man halt nun nichts machen.
> 
> Aber was ich gar nicht abkann sind Leute die full Epic sind und dafür nicht ma auf den Sachen Enchants oben haben, da nehme ich mir lieber nen halb blauen der sich wenigstens Mühe mit seinem Equip gibt.



Ich hatte auch noch keine auf meinen Sachen da ich es einfach schwachsinnig fand dafür jetzt soviel Mats auszugeben. Und nicht mal jetzt mit halben Kara Equip hau ich die besten Steine rein. Warum auch ? Nächste Raid kommt was neues und alles war fürn Arsch ^^. Nagut ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit einer tollen Gilde unterwegs bin die mir dabei helfen. Falls es wer von euch liesst. Ich liebe euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbas (22. Juli 2008)

na gut:

epic-hexe, epic-mage, teilw. epic-healer und blauer jäger auf zuluhed suchen tank und nochwas für heroics.^^

plz ingame bei fancy/thehealer/allihe melden. ausser healer und hunter braucht da keiner mehr was, gehört - wenns passt - alles euch

l.g


----------



## Berrry (22. Juli 2008)

Sorbas schrieb:


> na gut:
> 
> epic-hexe, epic-mage, teilw. epic-healer und blauer jäger auf zuluhed suchen tank und nochwas für heroics.^^
> 
> ...




Das ist ne coole Aktion. Sollte es auf jedem Server geben. Hab eigentlich nur ich Abneigung gegen die PVP Epic r0xx0r ? ^^


----------



## Sorbas (22. Juli 2008)

öhm, kann man ja umziehn^^

l.g

ps: fast vergessen, jeder von uns hat mehrere twinks auf 70, dh. man kann die gruppe auf die jeweiligen anforderungen umstellen/umrüsten


----------



## Berrry (22. Juli 2008)

Sorbas schrieb:


> öhm, kann man ja umziehn^^
> 
> l.g
> 
> ps: fast vergessen, jeder von uns hat mehrere twinks auf 70, dh. man kann die gruppe auf die jeweiligen anforderungen umstellen/umrüsten


Ja aber nur wegen Kara umziehen halt ich dann doch für schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (22. Juli 2008)

sehr vorbildliche einstellung =)


----------



## Spochtl (22. Juli 2008)

Solche Probleme hatte ich auch oft. Nur ein paar Epische Teile wie das Kreuz des Himmelsfahrers und ein paar Craftet bzw. gekaufte Items, das Grollhufset und rest noch grün. Wenn ich Kara gehen will, keine Chance nachdem meine Stammgruppe nur noch auf Privat Servern rumgurkt.

In der Sklavenunterkunft hatten wir mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem zweiten Jäger, der hat sich auch so aufgeregt. Ich meine, ich kann Sklaven normal auch zu viert machen ohne den 2ten Jäger. Gruppe war ich (Feral Druide) als Main Tank, ein Heildruide, ein Mage und zwei Jäger. Der Mage hat aus versehen einen Gegner aus der Eisfalle mit Arkanen Geschossen geballert. Kein Problem, er hat sein Fehler erkannt und gleich gesheept.  Kann ja mal passieren, hat sich ja auch entschuldigt und den Fehler auch korrigiert. Pisst sich der eine Jäger auf was er für ein Noob ist, und halt L2P.
Nachdem ich klipp und klar als Group Leader gesagt habe das er entweder runterkommt oder das er gehen kann verlies er die Gruppe. Die anderen wollten dann abbrechen, aber wir haben dann die Ini komplett Clear gemacht für Rufpunkte und das zu viert. Später schreibt der Jäger mich an wie oft wir gewiped sind weil wir ja so ein Noob dabeihatten. Ein kurzes "Kein einziges Mal nachdem der Boon Jäger die Groupe verlassen hat" und dann auf Ignore war für mich der Jäger gegessen.

Trotzdem bleibt das Problem das ich nie Kara oder andere Inis mitgehen kann für Marken oder T4 Teile, ich finde es schade das die Itemgeilheit so schlimm geworden ist. Gruul oder Magtherions Kammer kann ich ja gleich knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jupptitan (22. Juli 2008)

Auf Alleria haben wir ab un an auch solche Probleme. Mit ein Grund warum ich fast nur noch PvP spiele ^^

Ich hatte letztens mal wieder Zeit und wollt Gruul gehen, hab mit meinem Def-Krieger (Untot) fix gruppe gefunden.
Mei Krieger hat ungebuffed 13,6k Leben aber n Verteidigungswert von 540 (!) .... 2ter Def Krieger hatte zwar 15k unbuffed, aber teile waren noch blau und er hatte n Ver.Wert von 490...

Dachte ich "Mal sehen wer MT wird" .... daraufhin der Raidleite:"Gruppe fast voll, jetz noch n Tank-Druiden mit 20k leben und go!" O_o

Naja, 5x wipen bei Maulgar weil der Druide umkippt find ich dann schon happig!
Man sollte nicht nur seine Klasse kennen.....


----------



## Zerp (22. Juli 2008)

Jupptitan schrieb:


> Auf Alleria haben wir ab un an auch solche Probleme. Mit ein Grund warum ich fast nur noch PvP spiele ^^
> 
> Ich hatte letztens mal wieder Zeit und wollt Gruul gehen, hab mit meinem Def-Krieger (Untot) fix gruppe gefunden.
> Mei Krieger hat ungebuffed 13,6k Leben aber n Verteidigungswert von 540 (!) .... 2ter Def Krieger hatte zwar 15k unbuffed, aber teile waren noch blau und er hatte n Ver.Wert von 490...
> ...




Yep.
Dein letzter Satz....ders sowas von richtig,viele Leute haben meist nur AHnung von ihrer Klasse und das noch end mal richtig...ich hasse...und wenn da so sprüche kommen mach das und das besser dann könnte uch ausflippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethaya (22. Juli 2008)

Wißt ihr, das ist genau der Grund, warum mich WoW 'ankotzt'. Ist zugegeben ein wenig hart formuliert.
Dieses Ganze 'Equip über alles' ist Schwachsinn... wer sagt mir denn, daß da nicht trotzdem ein Idiot drin steckt?
Naja, sein Können kann man bei WoW ja sowieso nicht richtig beweisen, da es, sehr wenig Möglichkeiten gibt, Skills zu variieren.
Aber am totlangweiligen Skillsystem nörgel ich ja auch ewig rum.
Warum ich's dann spiele? Schöne Char-Aufbausimulation und eine Riesenwelt.... irgendwo cool... und GW ist ausgenudelt


----------



## Mitzy (22. Juli 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Unsere Gilde nimmt auch immer 1-3 twinks mit, und Kara ist trotzdem in der gleich Zeit clear oder höchstens mal ne halbe Stunde später.
> 
> Letzte Woche hatten wir sogar nen 69er Heiler dabei, weil wir noch nen Platz frei hatten und der hat gleich mal fast alles abgeräumt was es in Kara gibt. Und war diese Woche schon als Vollheiler (2 Stück insgesamt) dabei!
> 
> ...



Soll kein flame sein oder so, aber kann man mit 69 schon Kara? Ich dachte 70 ist mindest- Voraussetzung um überhaupt nach Kara reinzukommen.



ReWahn schrieb:


> Bei Randomgruppen weiss an nie, was man bekomt. um dann mangenden skill auszugleichen setzt man einen gewissen equipstandard vorraus. sozusagen um etwas mehr spielraum zu haben... ich erlebe das oft genug mit... gildenintern nehmen wir oft auch grün/blau equippte 70er nach kara mit, weil sie eben ie twinks von euten sin die gezeigt haben, dass sie spielen können und in ordnung sind... das läuf dann auch reibungslos ab. aber random würd ich auch nur leute mitnehmen, die kara equip tragen. keine pvp-equip-leecher und keine grünen frisch-70er. blau equippte können 1 oer 2 dabei sein, blau bedeutet sie haben erfahrung in 5er inis... aber eine rnd markenrun-gruppe sollte zu 80% epic equipped sien, um erfolg zu garantieren. ja, kara anzughehen udn einen boss hnach 2 wipes zu legen macht auch spa,, weil man gemeinsam mit der gilde etwas erreicht und sich verbessert... aber wenn man das ganze schon 9 mal gesehen hat hat man keinen bock mehr, jeden boss erst beim 3. versuch zu killen, weils equip nicht ausreicht. deshalb sucht man geichgesinnte (episch equippte) leute, die da auch schnell durch wollen...
> 
> Leute, höt auf, rumzuheulen, dass ihr mit blauem equip nicht in rnd gruppen für kara oder heros kommt. equippen kann man sich in gildeninternen runs und herogruppen die man über gildenchat und reundesliste aufstellt. rndgruppen woleln nur eins: möglichst schnell un reibungslos das pensum bewältigen (dayly hero abschliessen oder kara markenrun machen)... ud ihr könnt nicht verlangen dass irgendwelche leute nur für euch zeit und nerven opfern, amit ihr euch equippen könnt. für sowas sind gilden da, um gemeinsam neuen content zu erleben, zu bewältigen un sein equip zu verbessern.



Zum ersten Absatz: Ich hab viel PvP-equip in meinem PvE equip, da ich nichts besseres habe. Ich bin kein leecher, daher die Frage- scherst du alle über denselben Kamm?
Das nächste Problem: Es gibt NUR NOCH Markenruns. Richtige Kara runs, wie ich sie noch zu „Anfang“ von BC hatte gibt es gar nicht mehr. Das ich mit meinem Krieger keine heroic oder Kara Gruppe ist klar- will ich auch (noch) gar nicht. Aber mit meinem mage, der schon öfter in random Gruppen dabei war und keine Probleme hatte… Naja… Ich mache nicht umsonst mit Freunden eine Kara SG auf, wie man sie „damals“ noch hatte.
Wir sind nicht alle in derselben Gilde. Einige von denen, die wir bisher dabei haben in der Gruppe, sind sogar noch Gildenlos. Wie sollen Leute, die keine Gilde haben, nach Kara kommen? Laut deinem zweiten Absatz heißt es ja Freundeslite oder Gildenchat… Gildenchat fällt aus, da sie keine Gilde haben und nur weil man Kara gehen möchte sich einer Gilde anschließen sehe ich als blöd an.
Zur Freundeslite: Wie willst ing. Freunde finden (hört sich jetzt etwas dumm an…), wenn niemand mehr hilft bei Gruppen Quests oder sonst was? Ich hab fast 2 Wochen in Nethersturm und dann in Shattrath im Handelschannel (war zwar FC, mir aber völlig wurscht) nach Hilfe für die Quest gesucht, wo man den Eredar in Nethersturm umkloppen muss… Ich hab sogar gesehen wie 4 Leute den machen wollten, gefragt ob ich mitmachen kann und es hieß nein, ich hab nicht genug spelldmg… Die Leute waren Seher, wie ich- und Seher können das schon fast zu dritt oder viert schaffen, weil der so easy ist mit dem Stein, den man bekommt. Du findest kaum Leute für die FL, sozusagen. Ich hab mal einen Priester auf 40 gelvlt, von Anfang an Holy… Ich habe keinen meiner Freunde von meinem main auf die FL gesetzt und geguckt ob ich so überhaupt Leute für Inis und Co finde- nichts. Bis lvl40 hab ich keinen whisp bekommen und auch keinen gesendet. Höchstens „lol, was willst du im Flammenschlund?!“ oder „rofl ey lol“ und so ein blablablub Unsinn. Ein kompletter Neuling würde also evtl. wie ich auflaufen und dann ab 60 evtl. mal Leute treffen- wenn er in der Scherbenwelt ist. Aber selbst da kriegt man kaum Hilfe. Die meisten kennen Ihre 70er Gilden-/ FL Freunde und fertig, da brauch man kaum mehr andere.
Ich finde es Schade, dass es sich so entwickelt hat. Und ich hoffe, dass, wenn ich meinen PC wieder habe und mich in WoW einlogge, dass ich dann noch einige Leute für den Kara Raid kriege. Ansonsten werde ich wohl einfach so dreist sein und hier einen Thread eröffnen *lach*. Oder ich schau mal ins offizielle Forum… Aber da heißt es bei uns Zurzeit nur „Ich bin weg, bye“ oder „Suchen noch Leute für BT/Hyjal!“.

Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute lieber mit full-epic Leuten rumstapfen als grün/blau oder nur blau. Als ich mit meiner kleinen Hero SG losstapfte (die btw. Nicht nur ihre festen Mitglieder hat- man wechselt auch gerne mal untereinander, da wir noch einige Leute haben die zur SG zählen) und wir in Schattenlabby als Leute ankamen, die blaues PvE und lila PvP equip hatten… Ja, da haben wir die 4 Akolyten bei den Monolithen gezogen- und durch einen Lag haben wir nochmal so´ne Wache gezogen. Dumm gelaufen, wipe… Heute lächeln wir über sowas, hauen die Akolyten um, dann die Wache und fertig. Einerseits durch das equip, andererseits weil wir zusammen spielen können (1 Holy Priester, 1 Deff Krieger, 2 Feuer Mages und unser Fallenmeister Hunter- wenn einer nicht mitkommen mag/ kann haben wir noch 1 Warlock, 1 Rogue und auch einen Druiden in Petto, wobei letzterer noch nie Zeit hatte xD). Gut, die letzten 3 genannten haben Kara equip, spielen mit Gruul und zündeln ein wenig am Lurker in SSC rum, aber deshalb kommen sie auch meist selber gar nicht mit- sind halt Raiden oder am PvP machen oder sonst was.

Mit BC ist das equip sehr wichtig geworden, die Ignoranz dadurch gestiegen und das finde ich sehr schade. Andererseits finde ich es positiv, da man- wenn man jmd. kennen lernt der nicht so ist- eigentlich jmd. getroffen hat der ganz in Ordnung ist. Ich kann prima meinen spaß haben in der Hero SG mit jedem. Wir haben diese SG durch randoms gegründet, kann man sagen. Man kannte nur den Holy Priester und den Deff Krieger… dann hat hin und wieder die andere Magierin gesucht, unser Fallenmeister, warlock und/ oder rogue (Druide kannte ich aus meiner alten Gilde noch) für die hero ini, die wir wollen. Und mit der Zeit haben wir irgendwann gesagt, wir sind ´ne Hero SG.


----------



## Huntaaa (22. Juli 2008)

Hab da noch einmal einen anderen Ansatz (gestern erlebt).

Bin angeschrieben worden ob ich mit Arkatraz gehe - "normal" nicht heroisch. Mein Gedanke - klaro helfste aus, rennst ja auch mit der Gildengruppe schnell heroisch durch, das dauert ja dann nicht solange. 
Erste Mob-Gruppe - Irreführung, 2x nachschießen, Aggro, totstellen, aufstehen, Aspekt des Affen rein, voll damage - mob tot... ich hab mir nur gedacht "OK, machste weniger Schaden am Anfang" Der Tank war grün/blau equibt und hat sich echt Mühe gegeben, hat aber 0 Chance die Aggro gegen mich zu halten, trotz totstellen und Irreführung. Bei den ersten 3-4 Mobs hab ich mich echt aufgeregt, bis ich mal darüber nachgedacht habe welches Equib ich trage im Vergleich zu ihm - also ein bisschen mehr aufpassen, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt vollen Schaden und Geduld - hat wunderbar funktioniert dann!

Nur hab ich nach den ersten Mobs auch gedacht - so ein S***** gehste lieber aus der Gruppe - aber so hab ich geholfen und hat dann auch noch Spaß gemacht. 

Einfach dran denken, welcher enorme Unterschied das Equib allein macht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (22. Juli 2008)

Naja es ist halt das alte leidige Thema...

Ich habe selber einen Feraldruiden und bin am Anfang auch recht unbedarft mit jeder beliebigen Grp mitgegangen.

Und es ist leider so, daß die Gruppen, in denen 2 oder 3 schlecht ausgestattete Spieler dabei sind, in einer Hero Ini wahnsinnig oft wipen.

Und das liegt nicht am Equip, sondern daran, daß die Leute nicht spielen können.

Das ist nämlich der Grund dafür, daß sie noch grün/blau sind. (also ist das hier im Grunde ein Whine Thread)

Wer grün/blau ist und spielen kann, wird schonmal mitgenommen und ist dann ganz fix lila (weil gar nicht auffällt, daß er noch nicht s doll equipped ist)


Deswegen stelle ich als Tank auch imme Fragen bevor ich jmd in die Grp invite. Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich dabei nicht, wieviele Epics jmd hat, sondern ich frage ganz konkret nach klassenspezifischen Stats.

Wenn ein Schurke oder ne Katze mir nichts über seine AP/Kraft erzählen kann, oder ein Jäger (egal ob BM oder Treff geskillt) auf die Frage "bekommst du auch mal nen Caster in die Eisfalle?" mit "das geht doch gar nicht" antwortet... dann weiß ich woran ich bin....

Auch Mages mit 300 Spelldmg nehm ich einfach mal nicht mit... Kekse hin oder her.


Ihr müßt das echt verstehen.... man hat nur ne begrenzte Spielzeit... und es macht halt wesentlich mehr Spaß, nicht mit randoms zu wipen.


Umgekehrt nervt es mich natürlich auch, wenn ich anfrage und imme rnur gefragt werde "full epic?"

Als ob das ein Kriterium wäre....

Ich meine, da könnte ich mir als Tank ja Fullepic Rufbelohnungen für Caster anziehen und wäre dann auch full epic....

Auch beliebt ist die Frage "Wieviele HP" hast du?

Da sage ich dann gerne "in welchem Equip?".. und erspare mir die Diskussion, daß HP nicht der wichtigste Tankstat. ist.


Oder folgender Dialog:

LFM - Tank?
Ich - Yep
LFM - Wieviel Verteidigungswertung?
Ich - 415
LFM - rofl.... nicht mal critimmun... boon
Ich - Naja, ein Druide ist mit 415 critimmun da (hier folgt eine längere Erklärungüber die Zusammenhänge von Talenten, Ausweichen, Verteidigungswertung, Nicht Parieren etc)
LFM - Mit Druiden kenne ich mich nicht aus...
Ich - Sucht ihr denn jemand?
LFM - Nö, die haben schon jmd anders geladen


Und dann bin ich froh, daß die mit jmd anders in der Instanz wipen


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Zu dem Post fällt mir ne Story ein:
> 
> Wir, nen HealPala, nen FeuerMage, nen BMJäger, nen EleSchami, und nen TankKrieger(glaub er war Tank), waren in ner Ini.
> Der FeuerMage hatte ständig Aggro, der Tank hat die Aggro fast nie gehabt, ich musste aufpassen dass der Pala keine Aggro hat und der Schami hat alles gemacht, geheilt, dmg, getankt, wie wir es gerade brauchten.
> ...



Hiho ^^

Hmm.. firemage.. aggro ziehen... erinnert mich manchmal ein wenig an mich.. xD. Immer aufs Omen schauen, ob man wieder losballern darf xD.

Naja ^^ zu bg: Gibt zwar episches zeug, aber auch wenn du s1/2 hast heisst es nicht das dich jemand in den Raid mitnimmt. Da Pve Sachen nun einmal lieber gesehen sind beim Raiden als der ganze pvp schwachsinn (Meine Meinung ^^). Aber ich verstehe ebenfalls net, warum man nurnoch full epic leute mitnimmt... ich meine ^^ ich wurde erst gerade gestern in tdm-hc überrascht, als ich bemerkte das im dmg-meter ein blue equippter vor einem full epic typen stand ^^. Damit meine ich nur, das Equip sagt nicht alles aus ^^ sondern auch der Skill und die Klassenkenntnis ("Das Können" xD).

Ich hatte zu meiner Zeit noch Glück das mich ein rl Kumpel mit seiner Gilde Kara mitgenommen hat und ich dort gut gewürfelt habe ^^.

Naja, aber was will man machen ^^.

Wünsche noch schönen Tag.


MFG
Faimith


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

garius74 schrieb:


> .....................
> Auch Mages mit 300 Spelldmg nehm ich einfach mal nicht mit... Kekse hin oder her.
> 
> 
> ...



O.o

Naja, wegen 300 spelldmg und so, ich hab da auch mal nen Beispiel:

Ich jointe ne Karagrp ^^ für hc-marken-farmrun, nachdem Sie mich gefragt haben wieviel spelldmg ich denn hätte (Ich hab gelogen und behauptete 1k ^^).
Als wir fertig waren, war ich auf dem 2ten Platz was dmg-meter anbelangt, hinter einem Hexer, da frage ich mich, wofür 1k spelldmg wenns auch mit 800+ klappt? ^^.

Ich meine ok.. oft habe ich die öle etc. für waffe und so dabei ^^ aber auch ohne holt man viel dmg heraus.

Ich finde, spelldmg etc. wird viel zu sehr überbewertet, wie verteidigungswertung etc.

MFG

Faimith


----------



## Psychopatrix (22. Juli 2008)

Sowas kenn ich zu Genüge

Erst kürzlich mit meinem Blau eq Schurken in Kara...

Ofwarri: Ihh schaut ma dem Schurken sein EQ an ... kickt den
Ich: Lassma .. mach erst ma mehr dmg als ich
Ofwarri: haha .. na klar

(Nach paar mobs lag icch über 5% über ihm)

Offwarri Disconected....

Tja .. so läufts ...

Undd die Moral von der Geschichte
*Epic ist nicht = Skill :-)*


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Nearlyrotten schrieb:


> 1)dann gings auch nicht mehr lange dann stand der erste wipe an weil die mobs am tank einfach vorbeigelaufen sind und auf alles losgegangen sind wie dd/heiler ...
> 
> 2)ich warte ja immer noch ca 10 sec bis ich anfang mit casten



deine geschichte ist unglaubwürdig, ich verrate dir warum:

Zu 1)Wenn dann gehen sie nur auf den Heiler Los,weil ja alle dds das main target halten oder etwa nicht?Wenn nicht,ist der Tank NICHT schuld.Wenn die Mobs auf den healer rennen,ist ers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 2)Das glaube ich dir niemals!Probier mal aus 10 sec bei den Mobs zu warten...Sie sind schon längst tot!


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> da nehme ich mir lieber nen halb blauen der sich wenigstens Mühe mit seinem Equip gibt.


Ähm hallo?Denkst du die Epics liegen jeden Tag im Briefkasten?Epics=das beste was WoW zu bieten hat;Blau=eine stufe darunter!
So und jetzt denk bitte nochmal nach,wer sich für sein equip mehr Mühe gegeben hat!


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ähm hallo?Denkst du die Epics liegen jeden Tag im Briefkasten?Epics=das beste was WoW zu bieten hat;Blau=eine stufe darunter!
> So und jetzt denk bitte nochmal nach,wer sich für sein equip mehr Mühe gegeben hat!



lol ^^

Und was ist hiermit : Überleg dir einmal wer sich bei deinem Beispiel mit Hc-Inis abmüht und halt kein so tolles Glück hat wie andere die von der Gilde gezogen werden????


Ich meine, wenn man nur hc-inis geht, bekommt man mal ein paar marken, schön und gut, evt. holt man sich au ein paar kleine epics, aber ansonsten droppt blauer mischmasch (hat auch epics ok..). Und andere werden halt Kara oder so gezogen, oder haben Ihre Gilden.

Naja.. jetzt erklär mir nochmal (in diesem Beispiel mal angenommen) wer hat sich jetzt mehr mühe gegeben? Der mit dem Blauen Equip, welcher immer Hc-Inis abrafft, oder derjenige der einfach mal von seiner Gilde equipt wird?????!!!!!!!!!!!!

MFG


----------



## N00blike (22. Juli 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Solche Probleme hatte ich auch oft. Nur ein paar Epische Teile wie das Kreuz des Himmelsfahrers und ein paar Craftet bzw. gekaufte Items, das Grollhufset und rest noch grün. Wenn ich Kara gehen will, keine Chance nachdem meine Stammgruppe nur noch auf Privat Servern rumgurkt.
> 
> In der Sklavenunterkunft hatten wir mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem zweiten Jäger, der hat sich auch so aufgeregt. Ich meine, ich kann Sklaven normal auch zu viert machen ohne den 2ten Jäger. Gruppe war ich (Feral Druide) als Main Tank, ein Heildruide, ein Mage und zwei Jäger. Der Mage hat aus versehen einen Gegner aus der Eisfalle mit Arkanen Geschossen geballert. Kein Problem, er hat sein Fehler erkannt und gleich gesheept.  Kann ja mal passieren, hat sich ja auch entschuldigt und den Fehler auch korrigiert. Pisst sich der eine Jäger auf was er für ein Noob ist, und halt L2P.
> Nachdem ich klipp und klar als Group Leader gesagt habe das er entweder runterkommt oder das er gehen kann verlies er die Gruppe. Die anderen wollten dann abbrechen, aber wir haben dann die Ini komplett Clear gemacht für Rufpunkte und das zu viert. Später schreibt der Jäger mich an wie oft wir gewiped sind weil wir ja so ein Noob dabeihatten. Ein kurzes "Kein einziges Mal nachdem der Boon Jäger die Groupe verlassen hat" und dann auf Ignore war für mich der Jäger gegessen.
> ...




also was ich dir als tipp geben kann ist wenn du keine andere möglichkeit hast an equip zu kommen mach ein wenig pvp tausch alles grüne aus vlt auch ein paar blaue sachen... für nen tank bärchen ist das nicht verkehrt wenn du genug bew. sockelst dann bist du durch abrhärtung crit immun und durch bew haste ne relativ hohe ausweichwertung.... aber der eigentlich plus punkt ist das du dann schon ne menge hp hast! unsere ssc druiden tanks tragen selber noch 2 s2 teile.... damit solltest du dann auch ohne probleme schon mt in kara machen können!
und gruul is im vergleich zu kara nen witz da brauchste nur nen guten heiler im rücken dann kannste da auch alles  tanken....


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> lol ^^
> 
> Und was ist hiermit : Überleg dir einmal wer sich bei deinem Beispiel mit Hc-Inis abmüht und halt kein so tolles Glück hat wie andere die von der Gilde gezogen werden????
> 
> ...


Der Blau equipte!

ABER,wie oft kommt es denn bitteschön vor das man von der Gilde gezogen wird?
Ich denke doch,die meisten epics leute haben es sich auch verdient...


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Der Blau equipte!
> 
> ABER,wie oft kommt es denn bitteschön vor das man von der Gilde gezogen wird?
> Ich denke doch,die meisten epics leute haben es sich auch verdient...




Vergiss das lieber wieder ^^

Blizz haut mit den letzten Patchs vor Wotlk nochmal alles raus, damit sich auch jeder noch so beliebige Kackboon equippen kann ^^, also hat das nix mehr mit "verdient" zu tun xD. 

Und doch, ich kenne viele die von Ihren Gilden Kara gezogen werden ^^. Schliesslich equipet sich ja die ganze Gilde um voran zu kommen ^^, da muss jedes Mitglied "imba" sein...

MFG


----------



## Caamasi (22. Juli 2008)

Es passiert zu oft... kenne genug, die mit Equip aus SSC-FDS rumrennen, aber mit ihrem Char nicht umgehen können. Außerdem, grad was Kara angeht und gildenintern... wie oft passierts, dass man jemanden bei einem Markenrun intern einen mitnimmt, der kein Plan von seiner Klasse hat? Mittlerweile fällt einer unter 10 so gut wie nicht auf, wenn die anderen 9 dafür wissen was sie tun. Hat der eine sein Equip verdient? Definitiv nicht.

Edit: da war jemand schneller *hmpf*


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Es passiert zu oft... kenne genug, die mit Equip aus SSC-FDS rumrennen, aber mit ihrem Char nicht umgehen können. Außerdem, grad was Kara angeht und gildenintern... wie oft passierts, dass man jemanden bei einem Markenrun intern einen mitnimmt, der kein Plan von seiner Klasse hat? Mittlerweile fällt einer unter 10 so gut wie nicht auf, wenn die anderen 9 dafür wissen was sie tun. Hat der eine sein Equip verdient? Definitiv nicht.
> 
> Edit: da war jemand schneller *hmpf*



/singed xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Vergiss das lieber wieder ^^
> 
> Blizz haut mit den letzten Patchs vor Wotlk nochmal alles raus, damit sich auch jeder noch so beliebige Kackboon equippen kann ^^, also hat das nix mehr mit "verdient" zu tun xD.
> 
> ...


Das sind Erfahrungswerte...
Ich kenne keine solche Leute,weil die Gilden die ich kenne,wollen das sich diese Person auch ein wenig anstrengt...
Und?Dann hab ich halt genauso scheiß equip wie einer der vor 2 Wochen mit WoW angefangen hat,dafür hab ich etwas was er nicht hat: Erfahrung mit meiner Klasse.
Und diese ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## Fireport (22. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte mit diesen Geschichten auch ein ganzes Buch füllen.

Ich bin Vergelter Paladin versucht da mal ne Gruppe zu finden bzw. nen Raid das ist ne harte Angelegenheit. 
Die meisten meinen immer "Oh Pala ohne Dmg nein danke" und das sind dann OLOLOL Grün Equipte schurken mit S1 Waffen ^^
Ein gemeines Vorurteil gegenüber Paladine könnt mich immer aufs neue aufregen aber egal Skill ich für Kara um auf Tank bin ich dann plötzlich deren liebling. Ist wirklich schlimm geworden in letzter Zeit. 

Bsp. 

Ich bin in Suchfunktion für Zul'Aman. Spricht mich einer an ob ich Lust hab mitzukommen und ich meinte "Natürlich". Dann kam der beste spruch von allen. "Aber nur wenn du Clear Erfahrung hast" (non timed run). Alle suchen Leute mit Clearerfahrung wenn ich aber zb nicht mitgenommen werde als vergelter ist es schon sehr schwierig Erfahrung zu bekommen. Die Kiddies sollten mal drüber nachdenken. 

Meiner erfahrung nach sind es Kinder die absolut seltsame vorstellung haben eine grp zu bauen am besten ist für die 9 Full T6 und sie selbst sind Grün-Blau EQ das ist die optimale Gruppe für die. 

Könnt mich immer wieder aufregen aber so ists ja leider. Hoffentlich sind die Ferien bald vorbei und die Kinder wieder zu normalen Zeiten im Bettchen dann gibts auch wieder gescheite Gruppen ;-)


----------



## Krisuvik (22. Juli 2008)

Kann ich ebenfalls ein Lied von singen.

Ich hab nun endlich meine 70 geschafft und stecke in einer tiefen Sinnkriese.

Auch ich bin Tank und weiß nicht mehr wie weiter. Seit Jahren warte ich drauf, endlich mal einen Raid machen zu können und es wird nix.
Überall heißt es nur: Epische Rüstung bitte.
Aber wie zur Hölle soll man an epische Rüstung kommen, wenn man nirgendwo mitgenommen wird?

Inzwischen langweile ich mich in den Schlachtfeldern um wenigstens mit dem PVP-Zeug an lila Sachen zu gelangen, vielleicht klappt es ja dann irgendwann.

Ja, in heroischen Instanzen gibt es auch epische Rüstung, aber auch dort hört man ewig den selben Spruch: episch, bitte.

Leckt mich doch einfach am Arsch, Tanks habt ihr ja scheinbar zu viele, deshalb werde ich weiter Spaß an meinen Twinks haben^^


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Das sind Erfahrungswerte...
> Ich kenne keine solche Leute,weil die Gilden die ich kenne,wollen das sich diese Person auch ein wenig anstrengt...
> Und?Dann hab ich halt genauso scheiß equip wie einer der vor 2 Wochen mit WoW angefangen hat,dafür hab ich etwas was er nicht hat: Erfahrung mit meiner Klasse.
> Und diese ist unbezahlbar.




Da kann ich nur zustimmen... xD ^^

Aber, es ist trozdem ungerecht, denn Erfahrung kann sich der andere immer noch beschaffen ^^.

MFG


----------



## Berrry (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ähm hallo?Denkst du die Epics liegen jeden Tag im Briefkasten?Epics=das beste was WoW zu bieten hat;Blau=eine stufe darunter!
> So und jetzt denk bitte nochmal nach,wer sich für sein equip mehr Mühe gegeben hat!



Ganz sicher der der sich lang Gedanken darüber gemacht hat was er da nun reinpackt. Ich denke auch das man daran schon merkt wer was kann. Ich persönlich kann glaub ich nix ^^


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Zum TE ja ich finde es auch zum kotzen das man den meist Nachwus WoWlern keine Chance gibt ich mein wo sollen denn sonst die guten Spieler herkommen wenn man den nicht so gut equipten keine Chance gibt aus sich was zu machen, gut es gibt Craftings udn hero Marken aber wenn ich mir so denke das die teilweise in hero´s aufs Equip schauen ist das schon arm, ich denke mir denn immer wenn so eine Frage kommt, wenn ich mich als Healer anbiete wie mein Equip ist, denn sag ich meist schau auf meine Gilde etc. und ausserdem sind wir in Heroes die seit nerv seit badges seit rnd raids am laufenden Band so easy geworden sind, ich mein vor dem Hero nerv sind wa da teils blaub Equipt durchgekommen und heutzutage pissen sie sich alle an wegen des Equips.
Ich kann nur sagen ich spiele eine Paladina die ich im Raid als Healer im T6 Content spiele und an Raidfreien Tagen als Tank und ich gebe da auch den schlechtequipten eine Chance, mir egal wenn der Tank nur 12k hat ist doch schön wenn man eine Herausforderung hat mitm Heilen zb. 
Denn ich kann nur sagen die schlechtequippten könnte man immer als potenzielle skillt leute in der Zukunft sehen, jeder von uns war mit seinem ersten Char nen Nap ihr müsst nur mal zurück denken und sagt jetzt nicht nein, denn kann man euch nur einen Arschtritt geben.

CAPS FTW !!! GEBT AUCH SCHLECHTEQUIPPTEN EINE CHANCE DENN NICHT ALLE SIND SCHLECHT !!! DENN VIELE OLDSCHOOL SPIELER WERDEN AUCH MIT WOTLK NICHT WIEDERKOMMEN...

SKILL > EQUIP und gebt den Leuten lieber tipps als sie als noobs zu beschimpfen nur weil sie gerade erst mit WoW anfangen etc.


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> Kann ich ebenfalls ein Lied von singen.
> 
> Ich hab nun endlich meine 70 geschafft und stecke in einer tiefen Sinnkriese.
> 
> ...



Auf Eredar haben wir zu wenig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und oft habe ich Tanks in Kara / Gruuls etc. Raids die sogar noch blue equip haben ^^ also, bei uns hättest du bessere chancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD (aber nur rnd ^^)
xD

MFG


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Zum TE ja ich finde es auch zum kotzen das man den meist Nachwus WoWlern keine Chance gibt ich mein wo sollen denn sonst die guten Spieler herkommen wenn man den nicht so gut equipten keine Chance gibt aus sich was zu machen, gut es gibt Craftings udn hero Marken aber wenn ich mir so denke das die teilweise in hero´s aufs Equip schauen ist das schon arm, ich denke mir denn immer wenn so eine Frage kommt, wenn ich mich als Healer anbiete wie mein Equip ist, denn sag ich meist schau auf meine Gilde etc. und ausserdem sind wir in Heroes die seit nerv seit badges seit rnd raids am laufenden Band so easy geworden sind, ich mein vor dem Hero nerv sind wa da teils blaub Equipt durchgekommen und heutzutage pissen sie sich alle an wegen des Equips.
> Ich kann nur sagen ich spiele eine Paladina die ich im Raid als Healer im T6 Content spiele und an Raidfreien Tagen als Tank und ich gebe da auch den schlechtequipten eine Chance, mir egal wenn der Tank nur 12k hat ist doch schön wenn man eine Herausforderung hat mitm Heilen zb.
> Denn ich kann nur sagen die schlechtequippten könnte man immer als potenzielle skillt leute in der Zukunft sehen, jeder von uns war mit seinem ersten Char nen Nap ihr müsst nur mal zurück denken und sagt jetzt nicht nein, denn kann man euch nur einen Arschtritt geben.
> 
> ...




Das stimmt natürlich alles, aber wie willst du erreichen das das jeder so sieht? ^^

Ich denke, erst wenn Wotlk draussen ist wird sich das ganze epic gequasel legen... da schlussendlich dann sogar blue sachen auf 80ig besser sind als t6 (nehm ich mal an ^^).

Also.. haltet noch ein wenig durch und geniesst bei Wotlk dann die alten-"neuen" Zeiten ^^. (Alt weil wieder alle auf gleichem niveau sind, neu weils neues zeugs gibt xD)

MFG


----------



## Eckhexaule (22. Juli 2008)

Episch hin, episch her!
Hat auch was mit den Personen zu tun.
Die Leute die am wenigsten Skill haben, brauchen einfach noch 4 full-epic-Leute in HERO-Ini´s um sich, um nicht zu whippen.
Die HERO-Ini´s sind auch gut mit rarem EQ zu machen. 

Dann gibts noch die Marken-Runs = ich muss unter 2,5h bleiben.
Da wird eh niemand mitgenommen der nicht full-epic ist.

In meinen Gilden werden zum Beispiel non-epic-Leute, vorallem Tanks und Heiler, 3-4x durch Kara gezogen, dann haben die epische Sachen.
Leider nutzen das aber auch Leute aus.
Ich weiss nicht wieviele nach den paar Runs wieder abgedüst sind.

Also ich geh ganz gerne auch mal in non-hero ini´s rein.
Wenn mal jemand Hilfe braucht einfach anwhispern!

so long


----------



## Mitzy (22. Juli 2008)

garius74 schrieb:


> Naja es ist halt das alte leidige Thema...
> 
> Ich habe selber einen Feraldruiden und bin am Anfang auch recht unbedarft mit jeder beliebigen Grp mitgegangen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mit meinem mage fast 900 spelldmg im PvE equip (aktiviert sich mein Nexus Horn hab ich für 8 Sekunden nochmal 225 dazu- Ruf des Nexus- und wenn ich mein trinket (das für 41 Marken bei dem Naaru… Wo spelldmg drauf ist, und bei Aktivierung nochmal + spelldmg), dann komm ich noch höher), Zaubertreffwertung leider nur 102, Crit Chance bei 35%. Ich gebe zu, die Zaubertrefferwertung ist armseelig, aber für Karazhan reicht es gerade noch so und ich hatte bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Aber über mehr als Kara hab ich mich nur einmal getraut- das war Samstag abend bei Gruul, wo ich mit den anderen mages im dmg- meter mithalten konnte.
Sicher, es gibt die Leute die nicht spielen können- aber es gibt mindestens genauso viele die wie blöde suchen. Jmd. aus meiner Ex Gilde hat jeden Tag für 3 verschiedene Inis gesucht um an sein PvE equip zu kommen. Er war 70, hat Schneiderei hochgeskillt (frag mich nich welche Spezialisierung), aber er wurde trotzdem nicht mitgenommen in Inis, weil er nicht die „Erfahrung“ hatte für die Inis. Wie soll jemand, der nie ZH war, bitte wissen wie ZH abläuft? Und zur Sache Hunter die keine Eisfallen legen… Ok, ist schon nicht sehr gut, da die Eisfalle zur Beliebtheit bei huntern führt- wobei das bei CC allgemein ja vorhanden ist. Aber jeder muss ja irgendwie üben… Dann muss man den hunter halt erst auf non-hero inis mitnehmen, dass er üben kann, und dann später in heroes. Nobody is perfect, everybody have to begin^^

Aber du hast schon Recht, die Leute in deinen Beispielen sind dann nicht gerade gut geeignet für heroics. Das hat Blizzard aber teils zu verschulden- heroics ab Wohlwollend… Da kommt fast jeder durch Questen hin (außer bei hdz- da musst du vorher mindestens in jeder Ini 1x gewesen sein- oder öfter mal hdz1). Die Kara pre- quest rauszupatchen… Nun, einerseits freue ich mich, da ich nach 4 Wochen Suche dann endlich rein konnte- habe mir im Nachhinein aber trotzdem den Schlüssel geholt. Ich hab alleine mit meinem Magier mich zu dem Elementar für´s zweite Fragment, in der Dampfkammer, geschlichen (Unsichtbarkeit ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Arkatraz hab ich nie eine Gruppe gefunden, weil keiner dahin wollte.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Es ist hald so das viele die Inis bereits so oft gesehen haben und das alles so schnell wie möglich durch haben wollen. Randomgruppen geh ich sehr selten mit und meistens bereue ich es dann wieder zugesagt zu haben.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Ganz sicher der der sich lang Gedanken darüber gemacht hat was er da nun reinpackt. Ich denke auch das man daran schon merkt wer was kann. Ich persönlich kann glaub ich nix ^^


Hm okay,ich vergleich das mal eben:
Kara t4 Handschuhe Mage:
Ungefähr 8 runs (auch andere haben need,will einfach nicht droppen) á 4 Stunden (keine Imba gilde)
4x8=32 stunden für EIN epic.

Blau sockeln:Im Forum nachschauen was ich für stats brauche,im AH passendes Steinchen suchen:
15 Minuten.

Wer hat nochmal mehr Arbeit?


----------



## little Vulkan (22. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt schon seltsame Probleme, nicht mitgenommen zu werden.

Wofür gibt es denn Gilden ?????

Wenn jemand frisch 70 ist wird er nach Kara mitgenommen und geift beim ersten run so 2-3 Epics ab und nach ca.4-6 Wochen wird es so ausgestattet sein dass auch Raids kein Problem sind.

Kann euch nur raten verlaßt eure Gilde wenn  ihr mit grünen Items nicht mind. nach Kara mitdürft und sucht euch eine Gilde in der auch das miteinander stimmt.


----------



## Spittykovski (22. Juli 2008)

Was für vorstellungen kosieren.

Warum geh ich in eine heroische Instanz? Weil ich marken farmen möchte und das ein oder andere epic item bekommen möchte.
Warum raide ich? Damit ich besseres equip bekomme.

Sry aber es gibt nix langweiligeres als n Kara run bei dem _jedes_ item enchanted werden muss, weils keine sau braucht. Das ist öde und der Punkt an dem kara ödes marken farmen ist. genauso verhält es sich mit ZA. Wenn ich + 1000 spell dmg hab, brauch ich auch nicht mehr in za reinschauen. Hab ich nur 700 und kann die ZA items wirklich brauchen, heisst es man würd zu wenig boni haben. 

Manchmal hat man glück und erwischt vernünftige menschen, meistens ist aber die raidvorstellung total verkorkst und ich mach lieber ne runde pvp als mir texte von irgenwelchen wannebe raid pros anzuhören.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen... xD ^^
> 
> Aber, es ist trozdem ungerecht, denn Erfahrung kann sich der andere immer noch beschaffen ^^.
> 
> MFG


Aber nicht in dem Maße.Ich werde mit meinem Mage NIE soviel Klassenverständniss aufbringen können,wie einer der seit pre BC spielt.


----------



## Fireport (22. Juli 2008)

Also zum Thema Wotlk würde ich das nicht so sehen das alle neu anfangen sondern genau die gleich geschichte geht weiter auch wenn Blau items evtl besser sind als T6. Die Leute die bereits richtig gutes EQ haben sind klar im Vorteil es fällt ihnen von vorn herein leichter an etwas neues zu kommen diesen Aspekt sollte man auch in betracht ziehen.

Und wenn diese Leute dann die ersten Ini's farmen gehen und WOTLK EQ haben sagen die dann halt "Bitte nur mit gutem EQ" auch wenns dann halt wieder mal blaues ist wofür andere leute dann halt wieder zurückstecken müssen. Also ändern wird sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Gias (22. Juli 2008)

Das sind so die Momente bei denen ich jeder gegen jeden PvP mit Corpse-Looting vermisse


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich nehm keine grünen Leute mit, auch wenn sie aus der Gilde sind.
Ein gewisses Grungengangment (*grübel* richtig geschrieben?) ist in meinen Augen vorraussetzung damit die Leute mit nach Kara reingenommen werden.
Ich erwarte nicht fullepic, aber zumindest ein gutes Stück blau sollte vorhanden sein. Insbesondere da einige Leute vom dmg her hinter! mir als MT (Deffkrieger, geringster dmg output der Tankklassen) lagen.

Das mag arrogant klingen, aber wer sich nicht engagiert kommt halt nicht mit. 
Dazu gehört vor allem für die Schwächeren Bufffood, Elixiere/Flasks etc., denn meiner Meinung nach kann man auch sein Scherflein dazu beitragen.


----------



## little Vulkan (22. Juli 2008)

Sry Naclador aber Kara ist doch auch zu 8 oder 9 ohne Probleme zu schaffen, warum dann die frischen 70 nicht mitnehmen. Durch das questen haben die ja schon blaues Equip.

Bei bufffood etc. das stimmt schon man kann ein wenig damit ausgleichen.

Meistens werden die Kara Sachen eh nurnoch gedisst und so erfüllen sich ihren Zweck und ein 70 mehr ist motiviert dranzubleiben und sich weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## mmm79 (22. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Warum geh ich in eine heroische Instanz? Weil ich marken farmen möchte und das ein oder andere epic item bekommen möchte.
> Warum raide ich? Damit ich besseres equip bekomme.
> 
> Sry aber es gibt nix langweiligeres als n Kara run bei dem _jedes_ item enchanted werden muss, weils keine sau braucht. Das ist öde und der Punkt an dem kara ödes marken farmen ist. genauso verhält es sich mit ZA. Wenn ich + 1000 spell dmg hab, brauch ich auch nicht mehr in za reinschauen. Hab ich nur 700 und kann die ZA items wirklich brauchen, heisst es man würd zu wenig boni haben.



nur raiden um besseres equip zu bekommen, das kann doch nicht der einzige Grund um zu raiden.
Den ganzen Content mal erleben, fun, ..., natürlich auch items (sonst kommst ja auch nicht weiter)
Aber wenn du nur raidest um an items zu kommen, was machts du dann mit den Items, wenn du sie hast?

700 spell dmg ist für za schon etwas wenig,
ich hab 1300 und es gibt da immer noch teile die ich brauche.

und man kommt durchaus mit markenitems und ein paar gecrafteten sachen locker auf über 1k spell dmg.

Ich war holy als ich zu meiner neuen gilde kam, machte da auf shadow und habs innerhal von 3 wochen geschafft (ohne irgendnen raid) von 600 shadow dmg auf 1,1 k zu kommen (hatte noch ein paar marken reserve)

achja und pvp items, die meisten pvp epics sind durchaus schlechter für pve als blaues equip das ihr für q's bzw. bei den ruffraktionen bekommt. (die waffen mal ausgenommen) (blauer healer kopf von cenarius > S3 heal priest kopf)

Keine Frage, equip ist nicht alles, aber ganz ohne gehts nun auch nicht (so hat blizz das game nun mal gemacht).
Und ich geh sicher nicht mehr mit mages kara die 450 spell dmg oder weniger haben ^^


----------



## Dinquisitor (22. Juli 2008)

Meine (bescheidene) Meinung als Lvl 65 Heiler Druide:

so bissal Erfahrung zu dem, was hier angesprochen wird, hab ich mittlerweile durch paar Scherbe-INIs auch gesammelt, und muss ebenfalls anmerken, dass anscheinend viele sich selbst und auch andere nur über Epics definieren. Die folgende Situation führte bei mir dazu, dass ich RDM-Gruppen (ausser ich kenne mind. 50% derer die mitkommen und weiss, dass sie das Spiel begriffen haben) mittlerweile ablehne und keinen Wert darauf lege dort mitzukommen, auch wenn mein Equip sich damit sicher schneller verbessern würde als so:

5 Mann rein in Echsenkessel - Orc Warri als Tank, me als Heiler Druid, die anderen 1 Jäger, 1 Priester, 1 Hexenmeister. Allesamt besser equipt als ich (hab eine Mischung aus Blau und Grün, für INIs alles auf Heilboni ausgerichtet). Wir rein, direkt erster Wipe - Vorwurf Hexer: "der Druide macht kein DMG" - ich "wtf?! soweit ich weiss soll ich hier heilen, kriege schon bei 2x Verjüngung wirken um Tank und Jäger, der meinte sich dauernd vor den Tank schieben zu müssen und die Mobs angezogen hat, zu heilen die Aggro ab, und nu soll ich noch DMG? Verwechselst du da nit die Rollen?!" er nur "schau euch das Equip an, ist nen n00b" - ich "gruppe verlassen", porten und raus. 

Klar, ist mein erster Char und ich mache nicht alles richtig, im Gegenteil, ich mache NATÜRLICH Fehler hier und da und lerne nach jeder INI was neues dazu in Hinsicht auf meine Aufgabe in der Gruppe, worauf man aufpassen muss usw. (sowie als ich letzten meine Gildenmitstreiter ziemlich in die Nesseln gesetzt hab beim Endboss in Sethekk^^), aber zum einen: ohne dass ich eine Gelegenheit bekomme diese Fehler zu machen, werde ich sicherlich niemals rausbekommen DASS diese Fehler überhaupt existieren und somit nix verbessern können, geschweige denn an neue Items kommen, die mir bei meiner Aufgabe in der Gruppe helfen können.

Desweiteren stelle ich einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, dass ein lila / vollblaues / was auch immer Equip noch lange keinen guten Spieler ausmacht, vor allem auch keinen, der seine Aufgabe so wie sie ihm in der Gruppe zufällt, entsprechend ausfüllen kann im Sinne des Teamworks. 

Somit: ist leider so, dass so mancher nach "Equip ist alles" handelt. Naja, solln sie alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - mir reicht die Gewissheit, dass ich mit meiner Gilde in die INIs reinkann, wo sich nicht die Frage stellt, ob der Heiler auch noch die meiste DMG machen soll oder dergleichen, und wo man eben als Team das Ganze angeht, unabhängig von den Items, anstatt sich daran aufzugeilen, wie toll man in seinem rosa / lila Tütü aussieht.

So long


----------



## N00blike (22. Juli 2008)

little schrieb:


> Sry Naclador aber Kara ist doch auch zu 8 oder 9 ohne Probleme zu schaffen, warum dann die frischen 70 nicht mitnehmen. Durch das questen haben die ja schon blaues Equip.
> 
> Bei bufffood etc. das stimmt schon man kann ein wenig damit ausgleichen.
> 
> Meistens werden die Kara Sachen eh nurnoch gedisst und so erfüllen sich ihren Zweck und ein 70 mehr ist motiviert dranzubleiben und sich weiter zu verbessern.




weil der grün blau equipte der dann durch kara gezogen wird einer von denen wird die nicht mit non epic leuten durch inis rennt da er dann wohl die ganzen 70 inis ausgelassen hat sonst hätte er ja kara equip und durch sochle runs lernt man erst sehr gut wie man welche fähigkeit am besten einsetzen kann! 
also das grund equip für kara sollte schon vorhanden sein und das ist nicht epic sondern auf dem d3 niveu! die inis von lvl 60-68 sind so easy dafür brauch man nicht mal nen richtiges klassenverständnis aber ab dann fängt es so langsam an und das sollte jeder raider eigentlich durchmachen bevor es dann mal richtig losgeht!


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (22. Juli 2008)

Also in meiner Gilde war letztens ein Gruppe mit einem 68erhealdudu kara zum Gruppenheal (ich selbst war net dabei)
folglich ist es beinahe unmöglich supertolles equip zu haben für den dudu
Und dennoch hat er Doppeltsoviel geheilt wie der ach so tolle epic 70er pala der sich dann drüber aufgeregt hat...
(mitlerweile hat dieser besagte pala unsere Gilde verlassen => Grund: Er wolle weniger spielen und gleichzeitig ernsthaft Raiden gehen... Wie geht diese Kombination??)
Naja aber das zeigt das equip zwar etwas bedeutet (weil als nackter schafft man nun wirklich nicht viel), 
es aber auch auf Skillung und die Spielweise ankommt
Jeder macht Fehler und solche leute die sich über equip aufregen haben selbst mal so angefangen...

Und was einen der ersten posts angeht mit den Schurken, die wollten nur das equip net weggewürfelt kriegen wobei ich solche LKeute allein für diese Meinung nicht mitnehmen würde egal wie sie sind
Man kann equip vorraussetzten das zur instanz passt ( also nich zB. Suche leute für Gruul mind. full T4 equipt)
das macht keinen sinn ... 
Wenn man helfen möchte in Ordnung aber wer so eingestellt ist der sollte nur mit gleichgesinnten spielen und ncht mit Leuten, die das Teamplay in WoW noch wertschätzen


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist auch mit weniger zu schaffen, aber warum sollten sich 9 mann dafür hergeben jemand auszustatten der nicht willens ist, sich um seinen Charakter zu kümmern ?

Wie du schon sagtest, durch das questen hat man meist schon blaues equip, es geht mir auch nicht so sehr um die Farbe des equip´s, sondern vielmehr darum wie bemüht derjenige ist mitzuarbeiten. 

Mich stört es halt das die Leute meinen, ich bin 70, zieht mich mal durch Kara und stattet mich aus.
Diese Einstellung toleriere ich halt einfach nicht, es geht nicht darum das sie nicht das Leisten können was ein gleichguter Spieler mit besserem Equip bringen kann, sondern das sie (dumm gesagt) es wert sind besseres equip zu bekommen.
Beispiel dafür: Lasereule, grüne Armschienen +29 int, sonst nichts weiter an Stats auf diesem Ausrüstungsgegenstand.
Entschuldigung, da gibt es weit bessere grüne Dropps die auch (bei uns zumindest) im AH verkauft werden. 

Es geht einfach darum zu sehen ob die Leute den Willen zeigen sich um Ihren Charakter zu kümmern oder ob sie der Meinung sind: "Ach, die machen das schon." Am besten mit der Einstellung: "Ich geh mal auf folgen, weist mir einfach per Plündermeister alles zu was ich brauchen kann."

Beantwortet euch einfach mal ehrlich folgende Fragen:
Würdest du jemandem, der nie zum Fußballtraining kommt, die super tollen neuen Trainingsschuhe geben ? 
Oder doch eher den Leuten die fast immer zum Training erscheinen und sich auch für den Verein / die Mannschaft einsetzen ?

Ich meine es geht darum zu helfen, nicht alles für Ihn zu erledigen.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Das es auch anders geht ist mir letztens widerfahren. Ich (Holy Pala, nichts episches am heiligen Körper) wurde als Mainheal mit nach Kara genommen...einfach weil man nen Pala und noch nen Heiler brauchte...tja da würde ich sagen bin ich doch glatt der richtige
naja gut ich hab gefragt und nachdem ich sagte das ich 1,2k heilboni wurde ich auf die ersatzbank geworfen..aber ne halbe stunde später wurde ich doch mitgenommen. Super run, knapp 2 1/2 stunden und ich bin nun teilweise epic. Solche Erlebnisse sind leider viel zu selten

achja, als Heiler kann ich mich Gott sei Dank von der Diskussion des leechen und helfens freisprechen...ums helfen komme ich nicht herum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dieti (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich musste das alles am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Ich habe meine Char ca. 2 Monate nach BC-Release auf 70 gespielt und mich im Anschluss gleich daran geamcht D3 zu farmen (spielte Holypriest). ging ganz gut.
14 Schlabbyruns, so und so viele ZH Runs, usw..
Als ich dann fast komplett Blau war und ca. 1k +heal hatte, wagte ich den Schritt mir eine Karagruppe zu suchen.

"BTW: Kara ist für Leute mit hauptsächlich blau und vielleicht noch grün equippte Leute gedacht"

Die ersten paar fragten natürlich sofort nach Healboni. Ich antwortete mit 1k +heal und habe immer eine Abfuhr gekriegt.
Ein paar Wochen später bin ich für Kara gefragt worden und habe dann auch zugestimmt.

Erster Kararun, ein paar Wipes aber mit 2 Heilern durchgekommen. Die Gruppe war nicht aussergewöhnlich gut equippt.

Daher gilt für mich eigentlich auch:

Nimm jeden mit, der seinen Char spielen kann und die Inze vom Equip her aushält. (SSC mit grün equippten kannst du nicht machen, auch wenn er seinen Char gut spielt.)

Schlussendlich ist es jetzt so, dass ich eine schicke Gilde gefunden habe, die viel raidet und mehr auf die Leute achtet und nicht deren Equip.

PS: Sich durch eine Instanz ziehen lassen ist was anderes. Falls wer sagt: "SSC kann man auch grün rein" xD


MfG Linsoft


----------



## Finegas (22. Juli 2008)

Die story mit  kara? jo ist völlig normal als wir angefangen haben kara zu gehen (noch mit gemeinsam vorquest erledigen) waren wir alle blau/ grün gerüstet nachdem wir dann ein paarmal drin waren und wir noobs ja schon probs mit moroes, maid oder kurator hatten ist der raid durch epics ergänzt worden!

Folge war das nachher nur noch epics drin waren und von uns noobs keiner mehr "lol

wir waren später noch öfter mit dem alten noobraid in kara und hatten spaß beim wipe oder wie schaffen wir den boss? - problem.

Bin bis heute nicht fullepic und bin stolz drauf, skille lieber berufe schlage mich mit questprobs rum oder geh mit "normalos" in inis oder hau zum 25000sensten mal für einen kleenen durn um oder mach die arenaquest für den nachwuchsepic als tank "gg


----------



## Shaniya (22. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Soll kein flame sein oder so, aber kann man mit 69 schon Kara? Ich dachte 70 ist mindest- Voraussetzung um überhaupt nach Kara reinzukommen.




Ja, hatten wir auch gedacht - aber es geht tatsächlich!!!!


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

dieti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich musste das alles am eigenen Leib erfahren.
> 
> ...



Da wäre dann auch noch die frage woher du wissen willst wer wie gut spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

Nunja,  ^^ jeder hat das schonmal erlebt wegen equip und so, jeder weiss wie es ist, und jeder erzählt ein wenig das gleiche.

Und jeder darf mal zugeben das er stolz auf sein Equip ist, ob jetzt blau, epic oder legendary xD.

(Ich bin auch stolz auf mein equip ^^ aber angeben tu ich damit nicht.. was würde es schon bringen? ^^ gibt immer bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Nunja
Hat noch jemand was neues auf lager?^^

MFG


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, das ich schon ein wenig auf das Equip der Leute achte die zB mit nach Kara kommen.

Es gibt einfach keinen Grund jemanden mitzunehmen der komplett grün/ blau equipt ist, solche Leute wollen sich imho einfach nur schnell von gut equipten durchziehen lassen und abnaschen.

Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich, bevor er das erste mal nach Kara kommt, wenigstens das ein oder andere Teil zu besorgen.
Sei es durch heroische Inis (mittlerweile gibts ja auch die Marken und dafür gibts Kram), Ruffraktionen oder Berufe.

Hört sich jetzt blöde an, aber als man früher nach Kara ging, war das eben noch harte Arbeit, das es keine dollen T6er gab die mitkamen.
Meinereiner hat sich auch zuvor durch normel sowie heroische Inis gequält, bis er wenigstens das D3 Set hatte und sogar schon 1 oder 2 Epixxse.

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand primär blau equipt da rein geht, nur sollte man dem Char ansehen, das er im Vorfeld versucht hat an seinem Equip zu feilen - alles andere generiert bei mir die Annahme "Ich bin mir zu fein für meinen Kram zu schufften, irgend ein Depp wird mich schon equipen".


just my two cents


----------



## mmm79 (22. Juli 2008)

dieti schrieb:


> Erster Kararun, ein paar Wipes aber mit 2 Heilern durchgekommen. Die Gruppe war nicht aussergewöhnlich gut equippt.




nice, mein erster kararun sah etwas anders aus.

2 Leute hatten immerhin schon erfahrung in Kara, der rest war das erste mal drin.
3 heiler (ich einer davon, 1,1k +heal), 2 Tanks.

Naja, attumen hat uns so richtig in den A.. getreten.
Zuerst wipen am trash, später dann an Attumen, mehr war an den Abend nicht.

Inzwischen siehts etwas anders aus ^^


----------



## Yasei (22. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten durch Kara wollen ohne zu wipen. Das dann am Besten noch in 3Stunden und ohne jemanden der ihnen den loot "klaut" (Warum würfelt dieser [beleidigungen nach freier Wahl] Magier mit nem Grünen Helm auch die T4-Helmmarke die der Jäger mit seinem Lila-PvP-Helm ja sooo dringend braucht). 
Deshalb sucht man sich eine Gruppe mit möglichst voll epischen Spielern die einen... naja... ziehen. Aber dieses Verhalten fängt schon früh an. Man verfolge einfach mal in SW oder OG den Chat und achte auf "ziet mihc ein 70 verliss/flamennschluhnt?"

Folge: Voll epische Spieler ohne Skill

Aber leider lernen viele einfach nicht, dass *EQ!=Skill und Skill>EQ*.

Beispiel: War diese Woche mit meiner Hexe (Kara/Maggi/Gruul EQ) auch mit einer hauptsächlich Blau/Grünen Gruppe in Kara. Ok, wir haben 2 Abende a 3 Stunden gebraucht da einige zum ersten mal in Kara waren und weil man mit dem Equip nicht einfach mal so durch Kara rennt. Aber alle konnten ihre Chars spielen und haben auf die Anweisungen der Raidleiterin gehört. Nach besagten 2 abenden und 3 wipes war Kara dann bis auf Nightbane clear. Alle hatten Ihren Spass, ich habe wieder einige nette und gute Spieler kennen gelernt... und ein paar blaue/grüne Items wurden durch lilane ersetzt.

Was will man eigentlich mehr?


----------



## Aratosao (22. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte (ähnlich):
> Heiler+Tank suchen grp für Sethekk Hero (ich=tank episch, schwager=heiler episch), Schurke hat GRP aufgemacht.
> Schurke"Jetzt noch 2 Epic DDs"
> Ich"muss net sein... blau+ein paar epics reichen schon"
> ...



Ich wär mit dem schurken zuner großen gruppe gerannt, Irrgführung, Gruppe verlassen, Hearthsone ;=)


----------



## Tearor (22. Juli 2008)

Jupptitan schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens mal wieder Zeit und wollt Gruul gehen, hab mit meinem Def-Krieger (Untot) fix gruppe gefunden.
> Mei Krieger hat ungebuffed 13,6k Leben aber n Verteidigungswert von* 540 (!) *.... 2ter Def Krieger hatte zwar 15k unbuffed, aber teile waren noch blau und er hatte n *Ver.Wert von 490*...



dir ist bewusst dass verteidigungswertung bei 490 gecappt ist? deine 50 punkte mehr bringen dir null. hättste genausogut spelldmg haben können.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> dir ist bewusst dass verteidigungswertung bei 490 gecappt ist? deine 50 punkte mehr bringen dir null. hättste genausogut spelldmg haben können.



o0 naja so kannst du des nicht sagen denn 1 Verteidigungswert sind so und so viel von dem Deffstat usw.....da hätte man aber eher schauen sollen wie die Deffstats beider Tanks aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn überall paar % mehr wie der andere tank bringt mehr wie 1,4k hp aufn ganzen Kampf aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (22. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Schurke: "wtf?! was war das du Kacknoob?"



Nur Kackboons sagen Kacknoob ...           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Juli 2008)

little schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon seltsame Probleme, nicht mitgenommen zu werden.
> 
> Wofür gibt es denn Gilden ?????
> 
> ...



Kann sein, dass es daran liegt das ich auf einem RP Server bin- aber ich gehe nicht in Gilden um besonders viele Inis zu sehen und zu raiden- ich gehe in Gilden um eine Gemeinschaft zu haben mit der ich spaß habe. Meine derzeitige Gilde ist keine RP Gilde (zumindest nicht in meiner Definition), aber trotzdem hab ich meinen spaß. Schon das gegenseitige helfen, und sei es nur bei Quests, ist gut.

Zum Raid an sich: Ich geh aus spaß am Raid raiden, ginge es mir nur um equip kann ich mir auch weiterhin mein Arena Zeug farmen und dann mit meinem lila Zeug prollen was für ein Hengst ich bin- oder ich such mir 9 Leute/ Freunde/ Gildenkollegen zusammen und raide mit denen, was mir spaß bringt.

@Shaniya: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> Nur Kackboons sagen Kacknoob ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und nur Nubs sagen das andere Kackboons sind,weil sie kacknoob sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab neulich mit meinem Mage auch was seltsames erlebt.
"Suchen DD für HDZ"
Ich frage: Für HDZ1?
Antwort: "DICH WOLLEN WIR NICHT !!!!"
Ich sage: "Warum?"
Antwort: "Darum. Wir wollen schnell da durch"
Später kommt da noch was, sinngemäß: "Wir wollen 10x da durch und Marken farmen"
??? So ein Troll dachte ich mir. 1. ist HDZ1 nicht gerade die leichteste Hero-Instanz. 2. 10x da durch dauert ein wenig, zumindest 10 Tage :-P
Ich schaue dann ins Arsenal und sehe dass es auch ein Mage ist, der ziemlich grün bestückt ist.
Da wurde es mir klar dass er keinen Loot verlieren wollte und dachte, wenn einer so rumplärren kann dann ist er sicher scharf auf ignore.
Nun ging ich mit der Gilde durch und es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Castro (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Und nur Nubs sagen das andere Kackboons sind,weil sie kacknoob sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Prinzip das, was ich gesagt hab.  Merkense wos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (22. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> o0 naja so kannst du des nicht sagen denn 1 Verteidigungswert sind so und so viel von dem Deffstat usw.....da hätte man aber eher schauen sollen wie die Deffstats beider Tanks aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gehört zwar hier eigentlich gar nicht in den thread, aber du hast in gewisser weise recht.
mit 490 def bist du "crit-immun", ausweichen parieren etc bekommst du danach auch noch von defwertung - aber wenn man das itembudget dann berechnet, ist jeder def-punkt nach 490 verschwendet, weil man durch dodge rating, parry rating etc mehr bekommen würde. aber es bringt was, korrekt.

zum thema, ich denke jeder hat schonmal mit epics gespielt wo man sich fragt ob die das equip geklaut haben oder wie sie drangekommen sind, und blau equippte die echt gut spielen... nur leider ist es eben oft umgekehrt. 
wenn ich zB einen [Klasse hier einfügen] sehe, der blaues shicezeug hat und grünes (also kein d3 o.ä.), aber 2xt4, und typischerweise meint er wolle nur nen farmrun weil er in kara wohnt, behaupte ich dass er in 80% der fälle nicht wirklich spielen kann und nur mitgezogen wurde.
bei pvpequippten leuten muss man unterscheiden, oft sind die pvpitems einfach besser (zb die schwerter für schurken) als vergleichbare instanzsachen, aber wenn da ein schurke ankommt der hier irgendwie 30 hit rating hat aber in den sockeln abhärtung, dann halte ich die frage "haste auch pve equip" für durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> Im Prinzip das, was ich gesagt hab.  Merkense wos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein nicht das selbe,auf auf nochmal lesen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> dir ist bewusst dass verteidigungswertung bei 490 gecappt ist? deine 50 punkte mehr bringen dir null. hättste genausogut spelldmg haben können.




Falsch, auch ein Verteidigungswert über 490 bringt noch Parieren/Ausweichen/Blocken.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Mit Gilde kommste auch immer heile durch aber hast auch nie ne Herausforderung in den heroes....deswegen gehe ich zwischendurch mal gerne mit rnds. da weiss ich da habe ich als Healer eher schonmal ne Herausforerung und ich mein des macht doch gerade spass wenn man weiss es wird schwer und man muss zusehen das man die grp gut durchbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Nein nicht das selbe,auf auf nochmal lesen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du sagst ,dass das nich das selbe ist ,hast du meinen ersten Post nicht verstanden.

also --> auf auf nochmal lesen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Naja als Krieger haste des "Prob" iwann das du Zwangsweise mehr als 500 VT hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (22. Juli 2008)

naclador schrieb:


> Falsch, auch ein Verteidigungswert über 490 bringt noch Parieren/Ausweichen/Blocken.



wurde schon längst relativiert von mir, hatte es etwas harsh ausgedrückt.
490 --> critimmun, ab da bringt dann dodge/parry/block rating mehr.


----------



## Huntara (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Storys, die ich miterleben durfte (wer mehr erfahren mag, kann meinen Blogeintrag lesen...):

Was für ein Wochenende ich hinter mir habe....so „aufregend“ war es ja schon lange nicht mehr. Da denkt man sich: Oh super, meld ich mich doch einfach noch mal unter der Suchfunktion im game für diverse heroische Instanzen an. Ein paar Marken bekommen ist immer nice, dazu noch ein bisschen Ruf, tatttaaaa bin ich glücklich und bisher hab ich auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht....- Pause -......bis zu diesem Wochenende.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Ignoreliste füllte sich und das sehr schnell.
Da war dann der eine Pala der sich als Oberimba vorstellte und meinte er müsse alles und jeden mob pullen und wehe wir sind gewiped. Nein, sheepen durfte ich nicht....Ach stimmt! Es war der Heiler der nicht gut genug war und natürlich ich, die nicht genug Schaden macht! Ja, stimmt, fällt mir jetzt auch ein. Warum sind wir nicht alle so imba wie Du??

Mmmh, jetzt mal scharf nachdenken Tina....Marken? Mmmh....- Pause - ......okay, gleich kommt meine Schwester zu Besuch, probier es in einer Stunde noch mal....und ca. 1 ½ Stunden später stand ich dann vor der Ini der Botanika. Fein, da bin ich gerne. Ich mag diese Blumen und ich mag es selbst eine Blume zu sein, wenn ich dann da so in der Gruppe rumgurke. Also freute ich mich auf die Blumen, aber meine Vorfreude war mal wieder zu groß... viel zu groß. Anfangs war es noch ganz witzig, wir scherzten hier und da, bis einer einen Vorschlag machte wie man eine Taktik beim Boss machen könnte. Da fühlte sich aber Mr. XXX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein bissli angegriffen und wir wurden direkt zurechtgewiesen wer denn hier der Boss sei. Gut...okay...kann man darüber hinwegsehen. Zwischendurch kamen hier und da ein paar Sprüche und irgendwann fing er an uns alle zu veralbern und irgendwann als wir vor dem Endboss standen hatte ich von Mr. Ich-bin-Wichtig-weil-ich-hab-den-größten - die Schnauze voll. Per wisper sagte ich ihm kurz, er solls sein lassen sonst schreib ich ein Ticket....
Oh man, was hab ich mir da eingebrockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja, ihr habt ja Recht, solche Typen soll man gleich auf ignore setzen. Also behauptete das Früchtchen im Gruppenchat ich hätte seine Mutter beleidigt....oO....noch mal.....oO oO oO????....was natürlich nicht stimmte! Er versuchte mich in der ganzen Gruppe schlecht zu machen, was nichts nutzte, da jeder meiner Meinung war und wie schade, das ich die anderen mochte, sonst hätte ich Mr. XXX nach Darnassus geportet. Naja, sein Name ist ohnehin schon eine eigene Bestrafung. Wer sich so nennt, der kann nur den "Untergang" erleben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher:

Erkennt ihr schon im Vorfeld, das sich jemand als Oberimba präsentiert, habt Geduld, sucht Euch eine andere Gruppe und nimmt nicht gleich das erste
was kommt. Alternativ wäre eine Stammgruppe, aber find mal Leute, die am selben Tag Zeit ham wie Du, das ist zu schwer. 
Und das mit dem Schurken ist der Oberknaller...da kann man sich nur noch an die Stirn packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> wenn du sagst ,dass das nich das selbe ist ,hast du meinen ersten Post nicht verstanden.
> 
> also --> auf auf nochmal lesen !
> 
> ...


Okay,Aufklärung:
Dein post-> Nur Kackboons sagen Kacknoob-> pwnd rogue
Mein Post-> Nur Nubs sagen das andere Kackboons sind,weil sie kacknoob sagen->pwnd dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> gehört zwar hier eigentlich gar nicht in den thread, aber du hast in gewisser weise recht.
> mit 490 def bist du "crit-immun", ausweichen parieren etc bekommst du danach auch noch von defwertung - aber wenn man das itembudget dann berechnet, ist jeder def-punkt nach 490 verschwendet, weil man durch dodge rating, parry rating etc mehr bekommen würde. aber es bringt was, korrekt.



Ab einen bestimmten equipstand ist man aber auch ohne es zu wollen über den 490 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es macht mehr Sinn dann auf die einzelstats zu achten, das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Naja als Krieger haste des "Prob" iwann das du Zwangsweise mehr als 500 VT hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann verzauberungen / sockel auf evade/parry legen und nein 490 ist nicht crit immun sondern crush und auch nur wenn man blocken oben hält ...aber anderes thema

zum thema: man kann nichts allgemein gültiges über dieses thema sagen da es von viel zu viel faktoren abhängt 

a. hilft man der gilde 
b. will man nur fix paar marken
c. wie oft hatte man schon geholfen und evtl nen tag mein kein bock auf sozial dienst
d. was will man mit dem char schlussendlich machen
e. hat man evtl schon x leuten geholfen von denen es zu 100% auch der main ist (damit sich der aufwand auch lohnt) und am nächsten tag war dann plötzlich nen anderer char der "main"

dsa kann man nu beliebig fortführen...aber sicher ist ...nen idiot bleibt nen idiot und nen egomane bleibt auch immer nen egomane ....so sind wir menschlein halt


----------



## Castro (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Okay,Aufklärung:
> Dein post-> Nur Kackboons sagen Kacknoob-> pwnd rogue
> Mein Post-> Nur Nubs sagen das andere Kackboons sind,weil sie kacknoob sagen->pwnd dich
> 
> ...



genug jetzt, da du anscheinend nicht verstehst wie ichs mein.
und  "pwnd" hat hier garkeiner irgendwen


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> dann verzauberungen / sockel auf evade/parry legen und nein 490 ist nicht crit immun sondern crush und auch nur passiv ...aber anderes thema



Es ist Crit! immun, für Crush braucht man noch ein bisserl mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> genug jetzt, da du anscheinend nicht verstehst wie ichs mein.
> und  "pwnd" hat hier garkeiner irgendwen


Nagut...Jetzt bin ich beleidigt,weil ich nix verstehe und zu doof bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Setzen 6!


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Juli 2008)

naclador schrieb:


> Es ist Crit! immun, für Crush braucht man noch ein bisserl mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soso ..du bist also mit 490 ver crit immun ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Garry_ (22. Juli 2008)

Welch ein glück ich bin toleranter tank der sich seine grpn nach spaß faktor aussucht ^^
Bin desletzt kara mit meiner frau - heilerin- kara gegangen und haben im suchtool gesucht;mit dem vermerkt: suchen leute für kara fun run.
UND OMG: es haben sich nur leute gemeldet die "nur" grün-blau ausgerüstet waren für den fun run...rest waren nur anfragen für farm runs :s
Am ende haben wir nur leute geladen die spaß wollten und denen es scheiß egal war wie lange kara dauerte.
Waren nach ca 6std fertig und jeden boss gelegt aber hey...wir haben uns schlapp gelacht im teamspeak.
Beste war immer noch beim prinzen:
Jäger setzt irreführung
Jäger pullt
Prinz läuft zur Heilerin - meine Frau Oo
Im TS: WTF???? LoL...Priest tank ihn bis Tank aggro hat.
Ende: wipe
Das war so geil, sogar wie sich der jäger entschuldigt hat.
Am ende hatte jeder aus grp was bekommen.
Und hey: mir machen Inis/Raids am meisten spaß wenn ich dabei lachen kann.
Diese "farm runs" nach marken für besseres equipt nerven dolle :s
Was ist schon dabei wenn man als tank wie ich auf das t4 set boni achtet?
Es stimmt, die neuen Hero marken teile haben geile stats drauf. Viel dodge...aber was will ich damit, wenn ich viel ausweiche und keine wut bekomme? Ich stehe zwar lange am boss, aber am ende habe ich probleme Aggro zu halten da 0 wut da ist.
Und am ende macht es doch mehr fun als tank nen boss mit "alten" sachen zu tanken ^^ Ok, einige Marken belohnungen habe ich auch, aber nur um "fehler" an meinen werten auszugleichen. Zur Zeit arbeite ich daran mein Blocken auf über 27% zu drücken.

My 2 cents only ^^
Mfg Garry


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> genug jetzt, da du anscheinend nicht verstehst wie ichs mein.
> und  "pwnd" hat hier garkeiner irgendwen



geht das ewig so weiter? ^^

Wir schweifen hier ein wenig vom thema ab find ich ^^


Das mit dem Mr. XX fand ich noch ganz interessant xD... finde es immer lustig wenn einer meint er wäre der beste aber nix kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Es sieht doch so aus das es schon seit ner ewigkeit so is jeder will sich verbessern auf schnellste art und weise neue schlecht equipte stören werden nicht mitgenommen ein 3/4 aus diesem threat hat es erlebt ein 3/4 aus diesem threat es selbst gemacht 3/4 aus diesem threat nichts gemacht und zugeschaut behaupte ich mal (mich miteinbezogen). Es ist schon lange so mein gott mehr wie mit gilde gehen kann man nich oder sich dran gewöhnen des wird sich nicht ändern und auch nicht durch so ein whine flame threat^^ Entweder geht mit gilde, hört auf (wie ich^^) oder gewöhnt euch dran wow ist nun mal so und wirds wohl immer sein


----------



## Sashael (22. Juli 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ... und nein 490 ist nicht crit immun sondern crush und auch nur wenn man blocken oben hält ...



Woher hast du denn DIE Info??? *lach*


----------



## Nearlyrotten (22. Juli 2008)

@Pitysplash

klar war ich maintarget als dd aber was glaubst was passiert wenn mich der mob mit 2 schlägen weggevespert hat bzw ich in eisblock geh? der rennt dann nich wieder brav zm tank sondern schlendert lässig richtung heiler ^^

es war auch net das maingtarget was direkt auf den heiler los is sondern n anderer mob, hab ich aber auch net so geschrieben

fakt ist, der typ einfach unfähig war... 


tjo 10 sec sind auch übertrieben aber wenn shchon paar mal target warst nachm 1.!! fb wartest einfach bissel länger mitm casten allein wegen den repkosten ^^


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Es sieht doch so aus das es schon seit ner ewigkeit so is jeder will sich verbessern auf schnellste art und weise neue schlecht equipte stören werden nicht mitgenommen ein 3/4 aus diesem threat hat es erlebt ein 3/4 aus diesem threat es selbst gemacht 3/4 aus diesem threat nichts gemacht und zugeschaut behaupte ich mal (mich miteinbezogen). Es ist schon lange so mein gott mehr wie mit gilde gehen kann man nich oder sich dran gewöhnen des wird sich nicht ändern und auch nicht durch so ein whine flame threat^^ Entweder geht mit gilde, hört auf (wie ich^^) oder gewöhnt euch dran wow ist nun mal so und wirds wohl immer sein




Das ist kein whine thread  ^^.

Wir diskutieren bloss und regen uns über alle idioten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja.. aufregen ist übertrieben ^^)

Und wenn du nicht mehr zockst was machst du denn hier? *wegschubbs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Thrainan (22. Juli 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> dann verzauberungen / sockel auf evade/parry legen und nein 490 ist nicht crit immun sondern crush und auch nur wenn man blocken oben hält ...aber anderes thema



Falsch! 490 ist critimun, fertig aus. Desweiteren bringen verteidigungspunkte mehr avoidance als block oder Parierwertung. Das Parier oder Blockwertung dafür andere Efekte haben die nützlich sind will ich aber nicht in abrede stellen.


----------



## _Garry_ (22. Juli 2008)

Ab 490vert. ist man CRIT Immun
Crush imun ist man - wenn ich mich nicht irre - wenn alle werte passiv zusammen 102,4% erreichen
Crushs kann ein tank auch vermeiden wenn er mit schildblock o.a. wert erreicht, was bedeutet das sein Blocken min 27,4% betragen muß.

Crit => 200% schaden
Crush => 150% schaden

Na....kann mich hier irren also verbessert mich ^^

Mfg Garry

PS: ich habe 541 vert wertung. weil alle avoid werte doch gut gepushed werden so ^^


----------



## Grimbartor (22. Juli 2008)

Also Meine Geschichte hat auch was mit einem Schurken zu tun.

Also, Wollte Schattenlabby machen und hatten alles voll nur noch DD, Hat Gefehlt...
Ich Sag Wie wäre mit nem Mage für CC.
Schurke Sagt: Level?
Ich: 69
Schurke: Fu... Son Lowbie nimm Ich Nicht mit bestimmt Läuft er noch mit Greens rum und so...
Ich: Wir Probierens mal...
Schurke: 1 Wipe und Ich Bin Raus...
Ich: k3k3.

Als Alle Geportet waren.. Schau Ich Mir den mage An.
Einige Rares 1-3 Greenes, 1 Epic....

Schurke...
Epic-PvP-Schultern,Rest Greenes, 1-2 Rares...
Alles ungesockelt... Bis auf... Hose... Willenskraft Sockelung -.- 

Nach dem er weniger Dmg als der Tank machte hab Ich Ihn Gekickt...

*kkthxbai^^*


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Grimbartor schrieb:


> Also Meine Geschichte hat auch was mit einem Schurken zu tun.
> 
> Also, Wollte Schattenlabby machen und hatten alles voll nur noch DD, Hat Gefehlt...
> Ich Sag Wie wäre mit nem Mage für CC.
> ...



Nach all den Berichten zu schliessen haben die Schurken die grösste Klappe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
!!!!!!! 

^^

MFG


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Nach all den Berichten zu schliessen haben die Schurken die grösste Klappe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haben Schurken das nicht immer ?
Und sie sind immer die ersten die nach ihren buffs im Raid schreien aber ich mag Schurken sind ne Klasse dmg Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (22. Juli 2008)

Find sowas auch ne Frechheit, habs bisher gsd erst selber einmal erlebt (unter anderem, da ich Kara/ZA auch nur mit Leuten mache die ich kenne).

In ZH Hero, damals war ich noch komplett blau mit vielleicht einem Epic oder so. War in LFG, eingeladen, hingeportet, alles ok. Dann in der Ini drinnen haben die sich erst mein Equip angesehn und natürlich gleich "voll, blau, omg" oder so. Aber gut, ich kenn die Ini, ich hab meinen Teil gemacht, gleich beim ersten Kampf danach gewiped, was aber nich meine Schuld war. Mein Sheep war gesheeped, ich hab Dmg gemacht, nich Aggro gezogen, es hat einfach nicht hingehaut.

Dann (an Details erinnere ich mich nich mehr) hatten die wohl eh schon nen anderen DD an der Hand, einer (glaube Heiler) aus der Gruppe is geleaved, haben Ersatz für den eingeladen und dann nur noch gefragt "behalten wir den Mage"-"Nein xD."  - Kick.

Keine Begründung, keine Entschuldigung, gar nix. Raus, danke, auf Nimmerwiedersehn.

Da die schon nen Boss gelegt hatten war natürlich meine ID für den Tag auch im Arsch... echt tolle Leute, Wahnsinn...


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

joa manchmal ist es so nur ich kann dir sagen zum anfang sind so heroes gut wie BW/TS/SP und so da die einfach sind und 
ZH hero ist da denn schon im schweren bereich, erst recht ohne Palatank an der Angel ist da die ganze grp gefordert der dmg muss denn stimmen sonst heiler iwann eve. oom oder so ^^


----------



## naclador (22. Juli 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> soso ..du bist also mit 490 ver crit immun ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gemäß der Mathematik schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



When an equal level mob is attacking a player, the mob has a 5% chance to critically strike the player. For every level beyond the player, there is an additional 0.2% chance for the mob to critically strike the player. Therefore a level 73 mob (a raid boss) attacking a level 70 player has a 5% + (3 x 0.2%) = 5.6% chance to critically strike the player. A player in the role of a tank for a raid boss must lower his or her chance of being critically struck by 5.6% to avoid the possibility of taking 2x the damage from a single hit. This is where gear bonuses that augment resilience and defense are important.

490 Vert=5,6%

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Defense#Critical_Hits

Solltest du es nicht glauben, probier doch mal das Script aus.
Und zum Thema Crushing:

Only the player's base defense skill (capped at 5 times the player's level, e.g. 350 for a level 70 player) is taken into account to determine the base chance for a Crushing Blow, and therefore Defense Rating on gear does not directly decrease the chance for a Crushing Blow.

Crushing Blows can be made less likely or entirely avoided by increasing avoidance stats such as Dodge or Parry or the player's Block Rating, as well as using certain skills, to the point where the player's combined Miss, Dodge, Parry, and Block chances against that specific attacker exceed 85%. This is due to how the WoW combat roll system works, cf. Attack Table. In this regard, Defense Rating on gear does help against Crushing Blows.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2008)

Kusch, zurück zum Thema! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist leider so, dass die meisten Spieler so einen lila-farbenen Block im Kopf haben, der ihnen eintrichtert, dass schlecht ausgerüstete Charaktere nichts können. 
Ich muß immer wieder den Kopf schütteln, wenn mir jemand in vollem Ernst sagt, ein Feral-Druide mit bestem Marken-Equip und dem Rest T4, der aber dummerweise den Stab aus SSC und T5 nicht hat, wäre zu schlecht für Mount Hyial oder den Tempel, wenn der Rest des Raids diese beiden Instanzen schon fast als Farmstatus betrachtet.
Es ist verständlich, dass dieser Charakter vielleicht nicht den Schaden macht, den ein vollständig mit T6-Items ausgerüsteter macht, nichts desto trotz wird dieser seinen Beitrag zum Raid liefern und ich glaube nicht, dass wegen diesem einen Spieler der Raid erfolglos sein wird.

Naja, wie die anderen schon sagten: Das PvP hat das Spiel etwas kaputt gemacht... Oder zumindest das Denken der Spieler.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Kusch, zurück zum Thema!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollte er aber bei MH oder BT mit dürfen?Die andern haben sich es auch erarbeitet,so hoch zu kommen; warum sollte der druide dies nicht auch machen sollen?


----------



## Aylaiun (22. Juli 2008)

Möchte mal ein positives Beispiel bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meine Kriegerin jetzt ne Zeitlang auf 70, D3, gecrafteten epischen Helm und Handschuhe, Kara Halskette, und das 33 Marken Tankschild. Also eigentlich noch kein Equip, das einen Platz als MT in kara rechtfertigt.
Trotzdem quält sich meine zugegeben noch recht junge Gilde mit einem geringfügig besser equipten feral Druiden und mir als Main und 2nd Tank (wir switchen immer wieder abhängig von der Situation) durch Kara. Wir wipen oft, haben Prinz noch ned gelegt (letztes mal wipe bei 1%, grml...) aber es macht Riesenspaß, is extrem lehrreich, und wir geben uns alle große Mühe um das Equipdefizit mit Skill ein wenig auszugleichen.
Ich hab auch nen full epic Priest T4-T5 equipped, mit dem ich Kara bis zum abwinken durch hab, aber soviel Spaß wie als MT/2nd Tank mit dieser low equippten Grp hatte ich nie. 
Das nette is ja auch, dass sich über so gut wie jeden Dropp noch irgendwer freut wie irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da lässt die positive Stimmung erst recht spät nach.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Warum sollte er aber bei MH oder BT mit dürfen?Die andern haben sich es auch erarbeitet,so hoch zu kommen; warum sollte der druide dies nicht auch machen sollen?



Das war nicht das Thema. Der Druide hat sich beworben, über die wirklichen Skills des Spielers hat sich KEINER auch nur ansatzweise ein Bild gemacht. Nein, lieber schaut man auf die Ausrüstung und setzt den FAILED-Stempel auf das Bild, ist ja auch viel einfacher als sich mal anzuschauen, ob es nicht doch klappt.
Statt also den Druiden als Zweit/Drittank mitzunehmen, läßt man also lieber den Raid ausfallen?


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Möchte mal ein positives Beispiel bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich mal wer mit meinen Ansichten, ich finde es macht Riesenspass wenn man mal herausforderungen ingame hat das rushen ist auf dauer langweilig, deswegen spielt man doch weil man herausforderungen bewältigen will und Erfolge feiern will, und nichts ist schöner wenn man den Erfolg des erarbeiteten sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Das war nicht das Thema. Der Druide hat sich beworben, über die wirklichen Skills des Spielers hat sich KEINER auch nur ansatzweise ein Bild gemacht. Nein, lieber schaut man auf die Ausrüstung und setzt den FAILED-Stempel auf das Bild, ist ja auch viel einfacher als sich mal anzuschauen, ob es nicht doch klappt.


Danach kannst du nicht gehen,für manche Raids sind halt gewisse Voraussetzungen nötig,was das Equip betrifft.Und ich würde mir selbst auch nie anmaßen in den BT zu wollen,mit meinem Equip,weil ich der Meinung bin,das man was dafür geleistet haben muss,denn mit dem equip (der dudu und ich haben wohl in etwa den selben equip stand) wäre es nichts anderes als sich ziehen zu lassen.Man kann doch nicht einfach ein ganzes Jahr raiden überspringen (schätz ich jetzt mal so,das es so lang dauert bis BT-Normal Raider,arbeiter) weil man Skill hat.
Das haben andere auch,die aber schon t5 teils t6 haben und die erhalten selbstverständlich den vorrang!


----------



## Faimith (22. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Endlich mal wer mit meinen Ansichten, ich finde es macht Riesenspass wenn man mal herausforderungen ingame hat das rushen ist auf dauer langweilig, deswegen spielt man doch weil man herausforderungen bewältigen will und Erfolge feiern will, und nichts ist schöner wenn man den Erfolg des erarbeiteten sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmmm ^^

Ich find wipen eigentlich funny... bzw. früher fand ich es witztig xD

Ich hab zum beispiel mal bei einem fight in ne falsche Trash-Grp gecastet xD... (das sah so lustig aus wie alle wegen mir gewipet sind *muahahahaha*
*ironie off*)

Aber seit die Repkosten wegen dem Equip gestiegen sind.. naja xD.. 

Und ich meine.. Unterhaltung und Spass am Spiel ist das einzige was bei einem MMORPG zählt ^^

Jeder macht Fehler, jeder soll Sie eingestehen xD

(Mir kommen gerade erinnerungen hoch als ich in dm das ganze schiff gepullt hab... *träum*) xD

MFG


----------



## Mindista (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ich denke, erst wenn Wotlk draussen ist wird sich das ganze epic gequasel legen... da schlussendlich dann sogar blue sachen auf 80ig besser sind als t6 (nehm ich mal an ^^).



glaube ich nicht.

da heist es dann, auf lvl 72/73, suche leute für instanz yxz (die aller erste halt, so wie bollwerk inna scherbe), bitte t6 aufwärts.

xD


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Juli 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich keine Heroics mehr >.<
> Ich farme nur noch Gold und am abend wird mit der gilde geraidet!
> Sonst twinke ich fast nur!
> MFG


du sagst es :-)


----------



## Chisum_mm (22. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist doch relativ einfach.

Gute Spieler spielen auch mit blauem equip immer noch besser als Noobs mit Epics. Nur das dumme ist das man den Leuten nicht
ansehen kann ob sie gute Spieler sind oder nicht. Also wird das versucht übers Equip zu regeln (was logischerweise auch nicht immer
klappt).

Was ich allerdings leicht lustig finde in dem Thread ist das hier manche posten die noch blau Equipt sind aber ja natürlich gute
Spieler sind, sich auf der anderen Seite aber beschweren das Noobs zu einfach an Epics rankommen .... naja ..... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht.
> 
> da heist es dann, auf lvl 72/73, suche leute für instanz yxz (die aller erste halt, so wie bollwerk inna scherbe), bitte t6 aufwärts.
> 
> xD



Glaub ich nicht, denke mal da wird man ganz normal seine grp finden..


----------



## Yasei (22. Juli 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Nach all den Berichten zu schliessen haben die Schurken die grösste Klappe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur liegt das nicht am Schurken selbst. Es ist eher so, dass diese Klasse von den sogenannten kiddies bevorzugt gespielt wird. Am liebsten Nachtelfschurken. Der Grund? Die Klasse ist nun mal "1337-evil" und von ihren freunden wissen sie, dass sie damit im PvP out of the Box Imba sind. Mit der klasse kann man ungestraft meucheln und hinterhältig töten. Als Schurke wird WoW zum "Assasin-Spiel".
Aber diese Spieler lassen sich schon oft am Namen erkennen. denn es sind genau die die hier beschrieben werden: Barlows Audio Block - Der Schurke 

Wer aber sicher sein will sollte lieber einen Zwergen oder Gnomschurken mitnehmen und um jeden Nachtelfschurken der auch nur ansatzweise PvP gemacht haben könnte einen weiten Bogen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Jägerklasse ergeht es wohl leider ähnlich, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Danach kannst du nicht gehen,für manche Raids sind halt gewisse Voraussetzungen nötig,was das Equip betrifft.Und ich würde mir selbst auch nie anmaßen in den BT zu wollen,mit meinem Equip,weil ich der Meinung bin,das man was dafür geleistet haben muss,denn mit dem equip (der dudu und ich haben wohl in etwa den selben equip stand) wäre es nichts anderes als sich ziehen zu lassen.Man kann doch nicht einfach ein ganzes Jahr raiden überspringen (schätz ich jetzt mal so,das es so lang dauert bis BT-Normal Raider,arbeiter) weil man Skill hat.
> Das haben andere auch,die aber schon t5 teils t6 haben und die erhalten selbstverständlich den vorrang!



Wie kann es dann sein, dass die Chinesen bei Markteinführung von Burning Crusande den Tempel in (größtenteils) T3-Ausrüstung (Naxxramas) geschafft haben? Ich behaupte mal, dass es nun doch am Skill lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch was positives zu sagen:

Ich, Schattenpriester lvl 68 - twink, wollt mit meinem Freund (Palatank) vor 2 Wochen HDZ2 normal gehen, er hat auch fröhlich Leute geladen, alles full-epic 70er, die wohl nur den Ruf brauchten... ich dacht schon an das schlimmste mit meinem lvl 68 - kommen sicher blöde Sprüche oder die gehen gleich aus der Gruppe. Man hört ja viel und hat schon selber miterlebt... Ich logg also skeptisch auf meinen shadow, werd geladen... und nichts... keiner sagt was, im Gegenteil, haben sich alle noch gefreut das ich ein paar Sachen abgreifen konnte!

Jetzt bin ich seit ner Woche 70, Eisschattenzwirnset, und noch 2 andere Sachen aus Kara... wollt ich am Wochenende mal ne Hero gehen, Bollwerk - fangen wir mit was einfachem an dacht ich...  später fand ich mich dann mit ner sehr netten Gruppe, auch wieder full-epic, die Marken farmen wollten, in ZH hero, Sethekk hero und Schattenlab hero wieder... mein dmg war eher mäßig (unterm palatank teilweise^^), aber keiner hat was gesagt, war vollkommen ist Ordnung, hab ihnen ja vorher schon gesagt mein Equip halt nicht so prall ist... aber es hat total spass gemacht, wir haben gelacht, sind auch gewipt... aber was solls!?


----------



## Mindista (22. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Nur liegt das nicht am Schurken selbst. Es ist eher so, dass diese Klasse von den sogenannten kiddies bevorzugt gespielt wird. Am liebsten Nachtelfschurken. Der Grund? Die Klasse ist nun mal "1337-evil" und von ihren freunden wissen sie, dass sie damit im PvP out of the Box Imba sind. Mit der klasse kann man ungestraft meucheln und hinterhältig töten. Als Schurke wird WoW zum "Assasin-Spiel".




blödsinn sry, nur pauschalisierungen.

heist also, alle horden-schurken-spieler werden nicht von kiddies gespielt? da sind mir auf hordenseite beim twinken auch schon genug aufgefallen.
du findest roxxxor-ololol-kiddies bei jeder klasse, auf jeder seite.

grade wegen solchen pauschalisierungen sucht doch jeder nur noch full epic bla, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann sein, dass die Chinesen bei Markteinführung von Burning Crusande den Tempel in (größtenteils) T3-Ausrüstung (Naxxramas) geschafft haben? Ich behaupte mal, dass es nun doch am Skill lag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Skill > Equip ist so und wir immer so bleiben deswegen nie wieder badges Items man muss klarer erkennen können welche leute skill haben und welche nicht, aber das ist nicht Thema des Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulyon (22. Juli 2008)

also das kenne ich selber....full epic? ne.. ok dann kommse nich mit

allerdings hatte mein heal schami letztens 1 grünes teil und dazu noch 3-4 blaue den rest kara epic...dann hatte ich mal bei einer t5/t6 gilde gefragt und dann proberaid...die haben gesgat ich kann gut heilen und soll equip nur bald noch aufbessern, die gucken also auch wenigstens nich nur nach epix sondern auch nach skill...


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann sein, dass die Chinesen bei Markteinführung von Burning Crusande den Tempel in (größtenteils) T3-Ausrüstung (Naxxramas) geschafft haben? Ich behaupte mal, dass es nun doch am Skill lag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hab ich gelesen.
1)Nicht größtenteils,TEILS!
2)Würd ich dem nicht allzuviel Glauben schenken,evtl sogar pserver
3)Wollen die Gilden da fix durch und nicht herumexperementieren.


----------



## LanToaster (22. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich kann das thema zwar nich direkt Nachvollziehen da ich meinen Tank kurz vor dem "HeroMarken Epic Wahn" equipt habe, und es auch nie Nötig hatte rnd Kara zu gehen.

Ich muss dazu sagen als Raidleiter in unserm Kara Raid nehme ich auch äusserst Ungern Grün Equippte mit. Die aber wesentlich lieber als die mit dem Blauen PVP set. Leider kann ich nicht erwarten das die leute die Kara wollen normales Blaues Equip aus den 5er Instanzen haben, weil da irgendwie keiner mehr Hingeht. Aber das is natürlich nur meine Meinung. Ich freu mich über jedes Item in Karazhan was seinen neuen Besitzer findet.
Was vll daran liegt das ich mir Jeden Bosskill in Karazhan erarbeitet habe und mich nich durchziehen lassen habe.

Im Grunde sehe ich das aber auch. Anfragen wie:
"Suchen noch min. T4 equipte für Kara markenrun"
"Suchen noch paar gut Equipte für Kara farmrun"
etc. Mich wundert es warum die leute T4 oder höher brauchen um nach Karazhan zu gehen. Natürlich is das Leichter für die Heiler wenn da ein T4/5 Tank vorne steht. Aber ich selbst habe schon T5 Palatanks in Karazhan gesehen die nich 1 Mob gegen meinen Blau/grünen Dudu gehalten haben. Wieder sowas Equip !> Skill

Allerdings muss ich dazu auch sagen das ich es Unter aller sau finde wenn ich in einer Maggi/Gruul gruppe bin, und in der Instanz neben mir Plötzlich lauter Blau/Grüne leute auftauchen. Ich hatte einen PalaHeiler dabei der hatte Blaues zeug von Stufe 62 an. Da kann der von mir aus soviel Skill haben wie er will. Das Equip bringt nich die Leistung die er brauch um da Irgendwen Effektiv zu Heilen. Man kann ja nich davon ausgehen das man nut mit T6 Equippten nach Gruul kommt. Auch für FDS und SSC haben sich bei mir schon Blau/grüne Gemeldet, was für mich genausowenig Verständlich ist wie das man keine Blauen mit nach Kara nimmt. 

Aber okey. Mit meinem Palatank habe ich zum Glück keine Probleme irgendwo hinzukommen. Die sind ja doch Recht beliebt


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Ulyon schrieb:


> also das kenne ich selber....full epic? ne.. ok dann kommse nich mit
> 
> allerdings hatte mein heal schami letztens 1 grünes teil und dazu noch 3-4 blaue den rest kara epic...dann hatte ich mal bei einer t5/t6 gilde gefragt und dann proberaid...die haben gesgat ich kann gut heilen und soll equip nur bald noch aufbessern, die gucken also auch wenigstens nich nur nach epix sondern auch nach skill...



So sollte auch jede grosse Gilde denken und denken sie auch zum Teil, aber ich glaube jder von uns sieht auf seinem Mainserver das viele Gilde wirkliche Probleme haben ihre Slots voll zu bekommen weil sie keine gescheiten Spieler finden, sie laden einfach Leute ein ohne Proberaid (und wenn denn wird iwi nicht richtig geschaut ob die leute wirklich skill haben) so a la Ninjainv weil derjenige Kara/Teil ZA/Badges Items hat aber keinerlei skill hat, die guten Spieler fangen an die lowskill member zu flamen sind genervt verlassen selber die Gilden die neuen bekommen Equip in Arsch gesteckt die Gilde kommt nicht weiter weil die Leute mit Skill fehlen, Equip ist zwar da bringt der Gilde aber in dem fall nichts....


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

LanToaster schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann das thema zwar nich direkt Nachvollziehen da ich meinen Tank kurz vor dem "HeroMarken Epic Wahn" equipt habe, und es auch nie Nötig hatte rnd Kara zu gehen.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen als Raidleiter in unserm Kara Raid nehme ich auch äusserst Ungern Grün Equippte mit. Die aber wesentlich lieber als die mit dem Blauen PVP set. Leider kann ich nicht erwarten das die leute die Kara wollen normales Blaues Equip aus den 5er Instanzen haben, weil da irgendwie keiner mehr Hingeht. Aber das is natürlich nur meine Meinung. Ich freu mich über jedes Item in Karazhan was seinen neuen Besitzer findet.
> Was vll daran liegt das ich mir Jeden Bosskill in Karazhan erarbeitet habe und mich nich durchziehen lassen habe.
> ...



o0 OMG wasn das fürn T5 Palatank gerade als T5 Tankpala durch Blocken als Stat auf T5 und massig spelldmg muss des doch mehr als Easy going sein....


----------



## soul6 (22. Juli 2008)

ok nach meinem Wutanfall zuhause.. gings los.. sind gut durch.. der Mt2 hatte nix zu tanken... usw ^^

Meine frage zu der Geschichte.. ist es normal geworden das man leuten die nicht voll Episch sind keine Chance gibt? Gerade neue Tanks braucht die Welt doch ^^
[/quote]


Zu deiner Frage : "ja genau so ist es derzeit !"
Die Leute machen Markenrun aber bevor sie einen blauequipten mitnehmen, suchen sie lieber stundenlang einen epiq. (sieht man immer schön im allg.chat )

Hab genau das Problem derzeit, das ich Twink in (nur 2 epics und rest blau) Kara unterbringe.
Hab´s aber schon aufgegeben und wir hätten auch noch zwei Nachwuchstanks, die wir auch nicht unterbringen.
Den alten Tanks (z.b.: mir) geht das dauernde Tanken sowieso langsam am Geist, doch wenn ich Twink bringen will,
geht´s wieder los : "willst nicht den Krieger nehmen?!" (bääähhhh)
Antwort : "Nein !" und dann ist der run meist auch gleich wieder vorbei :-((
und ich geh in´s pvp oder Tagesquest machen.

Ja leider, so ist es derzeit !
lg
randy


----------



## Lothier (22. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> blödsinn sry, nur pauschalisierungen.
> 
> heist also, alle horden-schurken-spieler werden nicht von kiddies gespielt? da sind mir auf hordenseite beim twinken auch schon genug aufgefallen.
> du findest roxxxor-ololol-kiddies bei jeder klasse, auf jeder seite.
> ...




/signed


----------



## Yasei (22. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> blödsinn sry, nur pauschalisierungen.
> 
> heist also, alle horden-schurken-spieler werden nicht von kiddies gespielt? da sind mir auf hordenseite beim twinken auch schon genug aufgefallen.
> du findest roxxxor-ololol-kiddies bei jeder klasse, auf jeder seite.
> ...



Kann leider nur von Allyseite berichten, da ich keinen Hordechar im Highlvlbereich spiele. Klar gibt es in jeder Klasse kiddies. Jedoch - *meine Erfahrung* - gibt es leider Klassen die diese verstärkt anziehen. Aber ich möchte noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier nur aus *meiner Erfahrung * sprechen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Kann leider nur von Allyseite berichten, da ich keinen Hordechar im Highlvlbereich spiele. Klar gibt es in jeder Klasse kiddies. Jedoch - *meine Erfahrung* - gibt es leider Klassen die diese verstärkt anziehen. Aber ich möchte noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier nur aus *meiner Erfahrung * sprechen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen,spiele Horde und mir fallen meist Schurken und Jäger auf.


----------



## Mindista (22. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Kann leider nur von Allyseite berichten, da ich keinen Hordechar im Highlvlbereich spiele. Klar gibt es in jeder Klasse kiddies. Jedoch - *meine Erfahrung* - gibt es leider Klassen die diese verstärkt anziehen. Aber ich möchte noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier nur aus *meiner Erfahrung * sprechen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mag sein das so deine erfahrung ausschaut, stelle trotzdem bitte das schubladendenken ab.

denn dann pauschalisierst du genaso wie die spieler, die nach full epic bla schrein. meiner erfahrung nach finde ich die kasper eben in allen klassen und rassen.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> mag sein das so deine erfahrung ausschaut, stelle trotzdem bitte das schubladendenken ab.
> 
> denn dann pauschalisierst du genaso wie die spieler, die nach full epic bla schrein. meiner erfahrung nach finde ich die kasper eben in allen klassen und rassen.


Nein,er hat nicht alle in eine Schublade gesteckt,er schrieb das es Klassen gibt die Kiddys vermehrt anziehen, das heist soviel wie:
Diese Klasse wird gerne von Kiddys gespielt,was aber nicht heist das alle Kiddys sind!


----------



## Caamasi (22. Juli 2008)

Es sagen viele, dass man gewisse Vorarbeit leisten solle, sich zB aus den 70er Instanzen blau ausrüsten soll. Das find ich auch komplett in Ordnung. Nur, das wirklich große Problem ist, da geht so gut wie keiner mehr hin. Um also etwas Equip zusammen zu kriegen, muss man leider Gottes auf PvP ausweichen, und viele wissen, dass das nicht wirklich gut für PvP ist, aber man wird halt dazu gezwungen.

Etwas möchte ich auch noch sagen, was ich so derzeitig erlebe. Ich bin gerade am Leveln eines Kriegers, ist momentan 61. Mittlerweile will ich auch doch mal nach Bolle normal rein, um die Quests abzuschließen und noch etwas Ruf zu bekommen. Der springende Punkt ist, ich bin auf Fury geskillt, und wenn ich denn überhaupt mal eine Antwort kriege auf meine Instanzsuche, dann nur die Frage, ob Off oder Def. Dass ich dann antworte, ich bin Fury, aber in der Lage zu tanken, scheint wohl einige nicht zu interessieren. Es muss ein Def-geskillter Krieger in Bolle normal und wie sie nicht alle heißen, sein. Tischkante ahoi.
Für mich ist die Frage eigentlich komplett uninteressant, da ich schon mal einen Krieger auf 70 gelevelt habe (sollte eigentlich auch in meinem Profil ersichtlich sein). Und ich bin wirklich bis 70 als Fury rumgerannt, hab damit getankt, und auf diesem Server hats wirklich keine Sau interessiert, wie ich geskillt war.

Für die, die zu faul sind, nachzusehen, und sich fragen, warum ich nicht transferiere: mein 70er ist ein Horde-Krieger, und ich will auf meinem Stammserver auch einen Krieger haben, da bin ich aber Allianzler.

Das ist jetzt für Heroics und Raids eher nebensächlich, aber in dem Fall kommt zum Equip auch noch die Skillung dazu. Aber genau das gleiche, was hier einige von wegen Equip erzählen, trifft jetzt auf die Skillung zu und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man Def geskillt sein muss, um die Inis tanken zu können. Da kommt von mir allerhöchstens ein gepflegtes Lachen zurück und damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt.


----------



## Waldmond (22. Juli 2008)

Mahl ehrlich: Random findet man doch nur noch selten eine Gruppe mit der ein schönes Spielen möglich ist. 

Schnell, Schnell, Schnell in AV die Türme holen und den Boss legen für Ehre. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell, durch die Hero HETZEN für Marken. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Dies. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Das. usw. usf.
Das Ganze wird dann noch begleitet mit blöden Kommentaren, Klugscheißereien und sonstigen verbalen Entgleisungen.

Aus diesem Grund Spiel ich am liebsten mit Spielern die 25+ sind. Ich hab zwar auch schon Spieler mit 16 Jahren erlebt mit denen das Spielen eine wahre Freude ist, aber das ist wohl eher seltener anzutreffen. Leider.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (22. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/
> So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.
> ...





super das sowas mal jemand anspricht!
und ja es scheint als wäre dies normal geworden. leider.
schon allein der suche nach gruppe channel als beispiel.
meist ab freitag nachmittag liest man dort : suchen gut equipte leute (full epic) für schnellen kara farmrun.
das sagt ja schon alles. die meisten der gegenstände die droppen braucht dann von dieser gruppe niemand mehr und sie werden gedisst.
man könnte auch in solchen gruppen getrost ein oder zwei blau ausgestattete spieler mitnehmen die sich wohl freuen würden über ein bissel neues equip.
für viele spieler kleiner gilden die keine karafähige gruppe haben bleibt somit nur pvp um sich dann das arena2 set für ehre zu kaufen. (was dann wiederum zu problemen bei der gruppensuche führt)


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man Def geskillt sein muss, um die Inis tanken zu können. Da kommt von mir allerhöchstens ein gepflegtes Lachen zurück und damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt.


Du solltest für 70er Instanzen deff geskillt sein oder richtig gutes Tank equip haben!
Das ist allgemein Bekannt und wenn du das gegenteil behauptes kriegst du ein gepflegtes Lachen zurück!
Ich will nicht an der Stelle eines Healers/dds sein wenn ein fury warri versucht zh zu tanken...


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Du solltest für 70er Instanzen deff geskillt sein oder richtig gutes Tank equip haben!
> Das ist allgemein Bekannt und wenn du das gegenteil behauptes kriegst du ein gepflegtes Lachen zurück!
> Ich will nicht an der Stelle eines Healers/dds sein wenn ein fury warri versucht zh zu tanken...



Ich hab mit meinem Schurken neulich Botanikum getankt. Zusammen mit nem Healpriest, Mage, Hexer und Meleeshami. Easy going.
Man muss für 70er Inis nicht deff geskillt sein, man muss nichtmal tank sein.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> man könnte auch in solchen gruppen getrost ein oder zwei blau ausgestattete spieler mitnehmen die sich wohl freuen würden über ein bissel neues equip.


Stopp!
Hast du jemals beim Farmen von Urzeugs o.Ä. einen unter 70 char mitgenommen,den du noch nicht mal kennst, weil er auch Urzeugs haben möchte und ihm die Ep gut tun?
Ich denke nicht.
Und das oben von dir genannte ist nichts anderes,sie wollen Marken und Splitter farmen,wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Schurken neulich Botanikum getankt. Zusammen mit nem Healpriest, Mage, Hexer und Meleeshami. Easy going.
> Man muss für 70er Inis nicht deff geskillt sein, man muss nichtmal tank sein.


Ich verkneife mir jeden Kommentar...


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juli 2008)

Aus ehrfurcht?


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Aus ehrfurcht?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Naja geht ja als Schurke auch stand ja auch kein Bota hero und wie wir wissen ist Bota nonhero low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *blub*


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War auch neulich mit 5 DDlern im Schattenlab. 2 Mages, 1 Hexer, 1 Schurke, 1 MS Arenakrieger. Jeder ein Ziel und Gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ich will spaß" war lustig. 45 sekundenkill.

Immerhin getankt. Mach das mal erstmal nach, ohne Schild, PvPskillung und Arenagear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caamasi (22. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst nicht Def geskillt sein, auf jeden Fall nicht vor 70. Wenn du in den Instanzen vorher viel rausgezogen hast, hast du auch ein dementsprechendes Equip. Zumindest nicht für normale Inis musst du Def-geskillt sein. Und nochn Schock für dich: hatte auch schon in Heroics einen Fury als Tank, natürlich für diesen Zweck ordnungsgemäß ausgestattet mit wirklichem Tankequip und nicht PvP-Crap. Das einzige Problem war etwas die Aggro, aber mit Omen im Auge behalten hat das auch gut geklappt.


----------



## Dr.Pepper (22. Juli 2008)

@ Tpoic: Ich kenne das sehr sehr gut. Mit den komischen leuten die S1/S2 tragen und nur Leute mit min t4 haben wollen. Naja ich bin T4/T5 Prot pala und wenn mal ne Gruppe für ne Ini oder nen Schnellen Marken run suche kommen min 8 Leute die gerne mit wollen aber nur mit gut equipten leuten und meist sofort die gruppe leaven wenn sie sehen das ich den Mt spiele.

Ich hab mir angewöhnt den Leuten nach ende der Ini anzuwhisoern und ihnen mal zu zeigen wie schnell und entspannt das doch gehen kann und sie dann gepflegt zu Ignorieren.

Ich finde es schade das manche nur noch T5 leute und so in ihrer gruppe haben wollen den manche von denen haben weniger Plan vom Zocken als blau oder grün equipte Leute und wen ich mit nem Kumpel mal Instanzen farmen gehe nehme ich auch ruhig vom equip schlechtere dd mit, den auch die brauchen das equip und werden dadurch besser und kommen so im Spiel weiter.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Juli 2008)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Mahl ehrlich: Random findet man doch nur noch selten eine Gruppe mit der ein schönes Spielen möglich ist.
> 
> Schnell, Schnell, Schnell in AV die Türme holen und den Boss legen für Ehre. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell, durch die Hero HETZEN für Marken. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Dies. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Das. usw. usf.
> Das Ganze wird dann noch begleitet mit blöden Kommentaren, Klugscheißereien und sonstigen verbalen Entgleisungen.
> ...



Es stimmt schon, ich kann langsam wirklich gut verstehen, warum man immer nach +18 bzw +25 schreit. Ich bin selber noch nicht in diesem Alter (Verdammte Monate, wann sind die endlich vorbei?!), allerdings habe ich auch einige Idioten im +25 Bereich getroffen- sogar mehr als im u18 Bereich.
Aber immerhin eine Freude zu sehen das du es scheinbar nicht ganz ausschließt, mit Leuten zu spielen, die u18 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Schurken neulich Botanikum getankt. Zusammen mit nem Healpriest, Mage, Hexer und Meleeshami. Easy going.
> Man muss für 70er Inis nicht deff geskillt sein, man muss nichtmal tank sein.



Euhm… Ooook? Warte, dass erinnert mich an eine Geschichte wo ein Druide behauptet hat, er hat alleine seine 10er Gruppe bei Gruul geheilt und war „nur“ t4/t5 equipt.
Klar, wenn du sehr viel live hast, haste eine Überlebenschance… Aber Ihr hattet maximal 1 sheep. Klar, 3 Ddler (kA wie gut) aber selbst das dürfte nicht reichen um mal eben zu überleben. Ihr macht zwar Schaen, aber das war´s auch schon. Aber wie schon gesagt, mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht sagen.

Zur Sache, Schurken/ Jäger sind die beliebtesten Kiddy Klassen: Naja, ist ja auch normal, oder? Der hunter hat seine ganzen Geschosse und sein pet. Der Schurke läuft „unsichtbar“ umher und massakriert alles aus dem Schatten heraus. Wie oft saß ich im BG und mich hat ein Schurke andauernd in die Kopfnuss gehauen beim deffen, und dann sein /lol /auslachen /rofl /spucken makro geklickt… Sehr oft.
Hinzufügen möchte ich: Ich habe gegen diese Klasse keine Vorurteile bzw. gegen die Spieler dieser Klasse (sonst müsste ich ja auch was gegen die tausenden Druiden Spiele haben… Ich mag Druiden nich *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ich schaue sie mir an, gucke wie sie drauf sind/ wie nett bzw. nicht-nett sie sind und dann falle ich mein Urteil^^


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Mahl ehrlich: Random findet man doch nur noch selten eine Gruppe mit der ein schönes Spielen möglich ist.
> 
> Schnell, Schnell, Schnell in AV die Türme holen und den Boss legen für Ehre. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell, durch die Hero HETZEN für Marken. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Dies. Schnell, Schnell, Schnell Das. usw. usf.
> Das Ganze wird dann noch begleitet mit blöden Kommentaren, Klugscheißereien und sonstigen verbalen Entgleisungen.
> ...



Joa mit denen spielste am liebsten aber 25+ auch da gibt es viele Movement/Skill Legastäniker...


----------



## mmm79 (22. Juli 2008)

Ulyon schrieb:


> also das kenne ich selber....full epic? ne.. ok dann kommse nich mit



hm, ich bin auch nicht voll epic (nochn blaues schmuckteil, das besser ist als einige epics)
dürfte ich dann wohl auch net mit ^^

und wie schon gesagt, viele blaue items sind immerhin besser als das meiste pvp zeugs (zumindest für pve)


----------



## TheOneRs (22. Juli 2008)

stimmt schon irgendwie, haben eben schon nen paar leute gesagt das es daran liegt das blizz jetzt epics so raushaut das man da im easymode ran kommt... (was mir ohnehin gegen den strich läuft -.- aber das ist nen anderes thema^^) 

im algemeinen find ich das bischen nervig das teils wirklich nurnoch overequipte leute mitgenommen werde... klar ist es angenehmer nen erfahrenen t5tank in kara zu haben... aber bitte meckert dann nicht wenn ihr mal grade keinen tank findet oder keinen healer etc, wenn ihr nicht irgendwie "helf" den nachwuchs auf eurem server zu fördern... oder errinert euch mal drann wenn ihr das nächste mal nen twink auf 70 habt mit dem ihr pve machen wollt!


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Euhm… Ooook? Warte, dass erinnert mich an eine Geschichte wo ein Druide behauptet hat, er hat alleine seine 10er Gruppe bei Gruul geheilt und war „nur“ t4/t5 equipt.
> Klar, wenn du sehr viel live hast, haste eine Überlebenschance… Aber Ihr hattet maximal 1 sheep. Klar, 3 Ddler (kA wie gut) aber selbst das dürfte nicht reichen um mal eben zu überleben. Ihr macht zwar Schaen, aber das war´s auch schon. Aber wie schon gesagt, mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht sagen.


Ging relativ easy. Mit Klingenwirbel konnte man gut aggro halten, 1 Sapp, 1 Sheep, 1 Blind, bei bedarf 1 Sukku, da werden die größen gruppen zu 2er Grüppchen, die man mit genug Evade gut tanken kann. 
Hatte halt auch ne Agipot für 2% mehr ausweichen etc. Kam dann insgesamt, mit Moroes-Uhr auf knapp 40% Evade. 35% Ausweichen 5% Parieren.


----------



## Crystalstorm (22. Juli 2008)

mhh ich habe vor 3 wochen meinen ersten cha auf 70 gebracht und habe mitlerweile gar nicht so schlechtes equip....

aber wenn ich dann mal nach ner kara grp suche meinen die mindest +zauberschaden 1200   sorry aber wie soll ich das schaffen wenn ich kara oder heros ncht mitgenommen werde 


(habe jetzt um die +700)

lg


----------



## Shaniya (22. Juli 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> mhh ich habe vor 3 wochen meinen ersten cha auf 70 gebracht und habe mitlerweile gar nicht so schlechtes equip....
> 
> aber wenn ich dann mal nach ner kara grp suche meinen die mindest +zauberschaden 1200   sorry aber wie soll ich das schaffen wenn ich kara oder heros ncht mitgenommen werde
> 
> ...



Was für Kara auch ausreicht!!!!!!! 1200 ist ein Witz!


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> mhh ich habe vor 3 wochen meinen ersten cha auf 70 gebracht und habe mitlerweile gar nicht so schlechtes equip....
> 
> aber wenn ich dann mal nach ner kara grp suche meinen die mindest +zauberschaden 1200   sorry aber wie soll ich das schaffen wenn ich kara oder heros ncht mitgenommen werde
> 
> ...


Lerne Schneiderei und crafte dir diverse Items,die sind Total genial.

+1200 Spell damage ist übertrieben,aber eben halt Farmrun.
+700 Reichen allerdings nicht,du solltest schon 850 und bissl hit haben


----------



## Crystalstorm (22. Juli 2008)

jo thx werde ich machen


----------



## Shaniya (22. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Lerne Schneiderei und crafte dir diverse Items,die sind Total genial.
> 
> +1200 Spell damage ist übertrieben,aber eben halt Farmrun.
> +700 Reichen allerdings nicht,du solltest schon 850 und bissl hit haben



Trefferwertung sollte genug da sein, aber 700 reichen für Kara aus!


----------



## Zêratúl (BM) (22. Juli 2008)

Wollt mal wieder Random Gruul legen, war zu der Zeit mit meinem Warri auf Tank geskillt und trage alle Karaepics und 2-3 Markenepics. Und ich frag so ne offene Gruppe ob ich mitkann und kam so ne Frage zurück ob ich denn voll episch wäre. Ich antwortete: Ja bis auf die Schusswaffe^^ Wohl bemerkt das es ne Schusswaffe mit Tankrelevanten Werten wie Ausdauer und Defraiting war. Kam dann nur noch als Antwort: Ne sry.... dacht ihr mir geil du supernoob such dir nen t6 tank. Nach ner Weile wieder in den Channel gejoined weil ich immer noch Gruul wollte läd mich auf einmal der Typ ohne Aufforderung ein. Hmm ham wohl kein anderen Tank gefunden was^^ auf jeden Fall hatte ich Gruul nicht so dringend nötig also mehr so zum Fun und hab die einladung abgelehnt. Zum Schluss hab ich von anderer Seiter erfahren das aufgrund mangelnder Tanks sich dieser Raid aufgelöst hat.

Fazit: Rache ist süß


----------



## Mindista (22. Juli 2008)

ich habe da ja auch einen kleinen verdacht, warum manche leute nach full epic bla schrein, und wenn man sie dann anschaut siend sie selber blau equipt.


oftmals möchte ich wetten, sie suchen extra overquipte leute um a) schnell durch zu kommen und b) damit sie alles brauchbare loot abgreifen können und ja keine konkurenz da ist, sehe ich regelmäßig bei kara runs, das grade die am schlechtesten equipten am lautesten schreien.


----------



## Pitysplash (22. Juli 2008)

Zêratúl schrieb:


> Wollt mal wieder Random Gruul legen, war zu der Zeit mit meinem Warri auf Tank geskillt und trage alle Karaepics und 2-3 Markenepics. Und ich frag so ne offene Gruppe ob ich mitkann und kam so ne Frage zurück ob ich denn voll episch wäre. Ich antwortete: Ja bis auf die Schusswaffe^^ Wohl bemerkt das es ne Schusswaffe mit Tankrelevanten Werten wie Ausdauer und Defraiting war. Kam dann nur noch als Antwort: Ne sry.... dacht ihr mir geil du supernoob such dir nen t6 tank. Nach ner Weile wieder in den Channel gejoined weil ich immer noch Gruul wollte läd mich auf einmal der Typ ohne Aufforderung ein. Hmm ham wohl kein anderen Tank gefunden was^^ auf jeden Fall hatte ich Gruul nicht so dringend nötig also mehr so zum Fun und hab die einladung abgelehnt. Zum Schluss hab ich von anderer Seiter erfahren das aufgrund mangelnder Tanks sich dieser Raid aufgelöst hat.
> 
> Fazit: Rache ist süß


Denke nicht,das er das an der Schusswaffe festgemacht hat.
Möglichkeit a)Er hatte 2 Tanks zur Auswahl,dich und jmd anderes,schaut ins arsenal und lädt den andern,da er besser equipt ist.Der musste dann aber nach 10 mins off.

Möglichkeit b)Ein Kumpel hat sich gemeldet,der auch tank ist,also hat er ihn geladen.Aber auch er musste nach 10 mins off.

Und ich muss zugeben es gibt Möglichkeit c)
8 Jähriger:Ey rofl alda der hatt ne blauhe schuswafe, vol dehr boon.(rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt)


----------



## Exo1337 (22. Juli 2008)

Glorfandriel schrieb:


> Epics sind nicht alles... hatte vor paar tagen nen blau equipten tank für bota hero daily der hat besser als mancher t5 equipter getankt.



leider erkennen nur sehr weniges spieler das es das eben auch gibt...


----------



## Lummer (22. Juli 2008)

Ich kann eigentlich nur bestätigen was ich hier Lese...Epics sind anscheinden Skill...so ie es sich die vielen Leute zusammenrechnen

Aber was ich sagen will...es gibt auch nette Spieler...solche die auch einem kleinen Blauen Schami den vorzug geben

Vor einiger Zeit (3 Wochen) bin ich 70 geworden...war dementsprechen noch ein neuling und dümpelte mit meinen blauen sachen durch Inzen durch..Alles hatt mir soweit spaß gemacht. Ich war ein Anfänger...aber es war ne Lustige Zeit...

Eines Abends whisperte mich einer meiner Freunde an...ob ich nicht Kara mit wollte...Natürlich habe ich ihm zugesagt....nachdem er auch seinen Bruder ( einen sehr guten Heildruiden der ssc und anders heil) invitete hatt und einige andere waren wir eine recht gute Gruppe...und ich war stolz wie Oscar das ich Kara mit durfte...ich hatte glück...wir hatten alles clear bis auf Nethergroll (das ist ein spalter)...Natürlich gabs auch Ausrüstung...z.b. die T4 Hände beim Kurator..wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertuhe...jedenfalls habe ich sie bekommen...ich habe fair mit anderen besser Equipten leuten gewürfelt und gewonnen...Ich hab noch 2 andere sachen mehr oder weniger Geschnekt bekommen und war wirklich Stolz das ich Kara das erste mal gemacht hatte...

Genau eine Woche später gab es wieder nen Kara Ruin von meinem Freund organisiert...wieder durfte ich mit....und es waren auch Leute von der letzen Woche da...jedenfalls kannte sich der goßteil und es war lutig im TS...bis es zu dem Punkt kam an dem einer der andern Spieler die ich nicht von letzer woche kannte anfing zu Flamen ich seie ein schlechter spieler, hätte keinen Skill, wäre ein Boon usw. man solle mich kicken und gegen einen bessern Schamanen eintauschen....

Was mich wirklich tolz machte war das die Leute die ich noch von letzem mal kannte Eiskalt verteidigt haben und mich für fähig genug gehalten haben Kara zu gehen...das Ende vom Lied...der Flamer wurde ausgetauscht gegen einen weiteren Schami dessen Ausrüstung auch nicht viel besser war als meine..trotzdem hatten wir Kara wieder Clear...zwar sind wie 1-2 mal gewipted...aber das gehört dazu (Nethergroll lebte immernoch -,-)

Was ich eifach damit sagen will ist...das es immernoch Leute gibt die auch mich kleine schmuse Blaui mitnehmen und dafür auf diese Super Duper "geskillten" 70er verzichten...einfach....weil es auch anders geht...einfach weil die leute gesehn haben das ich nicht schlecht spiele...und lernfähig bin...

Inzwischen gehe ich mit und ohne meine Freunde Kara schaffe alles ganz gut...und wenn ich sehe das jemand einen "geskillten" Lila Lutscher gegen einen Blauen eintauschen will verteidige ich den kleinen Blauen bis aufs Blut...wir alle haben doch mal Blau auf 70 angefangen...und....mein Gott...wenn er seine Klasse versteht...dann ist er immernoch besser als ein Lila Lutscher...dem blauen kann man helfen, im tipps geben und als Freund gewinnen...

Wir verdieden alle die selbe chance


Ledier vergessen die meisten Spieler das sie auch mal Blau waren...


----------



## ReWahn (22. Juli 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ... - da muss ich mal draufkontern...
> 
> - wenn in lfm channels gefragt wird suchen Tank für xy (und man sich selbst für reif genug sieht das zu bewerkstelligen...) - und anschließend ausgelacht wird usw. - das hat nichts mit "ausschreibung" von Markenrun oder so zu tun.
> 
> ...



Du magst reif genug sein, die ini xy zu tanken, aber das sehen eute die dich nicht kennen nicht. und bei der masse an leuten die wirklich nichts können und trotzdem episch rumlaufen schaut man gerade bei tanks aufs equip. wie gesagt, equippen kann man sic in runs die man mit gildenmembern und freunden fült, halt leute, die wissen dass man was draufhat.

twinks die karaequip wollen haben in der regel die sebe gide wie der main, mit der sie kara gehen können. frische 70er müssen es hat schaffen, eine gilde von sich zu überzeugen, die sie dann nach karazhan mitnimmt. ist nicht so schwer, hab zB ich ja auch geschafft (meine gilde hatte kara schon auf farmstatus als ich reinkam, hab inzwischen fast komplettes kara gear).

ich lasse weder meine arroganz aushängen noch mache ich einen auf dickes ego. ich habe kein problem damit, neulinge in gildeninternen kararuns mitzunehmen, und sie so zu equippen, und auch nichts dagegen, sie in heros mitzunehmen. aber bei randomkaragruppen handelt es sich um farmruns. natürlich geht das auch mit 2-3 blauen dabei, aber a) geht es einfach mit epischen schneller, b) fallen dann mehr kristalle für jeden ab und c) weiss man nicht wie gut dieser blaue fremde spieler ist. wenn jeman von dem ich weiss, dass er gut ist mir versichert, dass dieser fremde grün-equippte auch gut ist, hab ich kein problem damit, ihn mitzunehmen, aber ansonsten muss das nicht sein. es aufen wie gesagt viel zu viele idioten rum, daher sortiert man die leute nach skill. wenn man en nict feststelen kann sortiert man nach equip.



Mitzy schrieb:


> Soll kein flame sein oder so, aber kann man mit 69 schon Kara? Ich dachte 70 ist mindest- Voraussetzung um überhaupt nach Kara reinzukommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du tust so, als sei es ein ding der unmöglichkeit, eine gilde zu finen, die kara geht und dich mitnimmt. dem ist bei weitem nicht so. sowohl ich, als auch die 5 rl-kumpels die auf meinem server zocken haben welche gefunden. nicht alle dieselbe, aber wir alle gehen kara. darunter sind ein meleeschami, ein bm-hunter, ein heildruide, ein heiligpriester, ein mage und ich (früher furor-, jetzt deffkrieger). man sieht, es ist kein probem, eine gilde für kara zu finden.

zum Thema Freundesliste: ich zumindest hatte als ich 70 wurde schon ca 8 70er darauf, alle in instanzen oder beim questen, teilweise im bg kennengelernt...  inzwischen sinds über 20... durch heroinis und so...

zum Thema PvP-Equip: wer dieses Zeug holt, um damit PvE zu spielen, betrügt praktisch ie echten PvPler. denn nach meiner erfahrung gehen 90% dieser leute nur wieerwilig ins bg um sich die marken un die ehre zusammenzufarmen. diese leute sind nur im ads/ws/ab anzutreffen, wenn sie marken brauchen, ansonsten nur im alteracta, weils da am meisten ehre gibt... viele davon kümmern sich einen scheiss darum, ob die eigene fraktion gewint oder verliert, hauptsache ehre un marken sind da... habe dass sehr oft so erlebt... das sidn dann die,die die leut, die versuchen, den zerg zu koordinieren mit "wein doch nicht rum" flamen, weil sie absolut keinen bock aben aufs bg sondern nur die ausrüstung wollen...


----------



## ReWahn (22. Juli 2008)

Lummer schrieb:


> Ich kann eigentlich nur bestätigen was ich hier Lese...Epics sind anscheinden Skill...so ie es sich die vielen Leute zusammenrechnen
> 
> Aber was ich sagen will...es gibt auch nette Spieler...solche die auch einem kleinen Blauen Schami den vorzug geben
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Beispiel... man sieht, sobald die leute sehen, dass man etwas draufhat, wird man akzeptiert und mitgenommen... aber du zum beispiel bist durch deinen freund in die gruppe gekommen, so ist es bei 90% der leute... man muss einfach 'connections' haben und die richtigen leute kennen, azu natürlich spielerisches können, dann kommt man in die guten gruppen/gilden rein... rndgruppen sind was ganz anderes, den da keinnt in der regel keiner den anderen...


----------



## theduke666 (22. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> oftmals möchte ich wetten, sie suchen extra overquipte leute um a) schnell durch zu kommen und b) damit sie alles brauchbare loot abgreifen können


Sehe ich auch so.
Das sind halt die, die früher "Wer zieht mich Verlies" geschrieen haben.
Nichts dazugelernt.


----------



## Mindista (22. Juli 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Das sind halt die, die früher "Wer zieht mich Verlies" geschrieen haben.
> Nichts dazugelernt.



jo, dann nach 2-3 kara/gruul/maggie runs sind sie full episch und suchen sich dann gilden um im content weiter zu kommen, obwohl sie des öfteren doch weniger gute spieler sind, und geben dann den powerraidern wieder grund zum flamen, das die pres wieder hersollen, wir werden von "noobs" überschwemmt .


----------



## theduke666 (22. Juli 2008)

Lummer schrieb:


> ... Nethergroll (das ist ein spalter)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Topp!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (22. Juli 2008)

Da erinner ich mich an noch was :> 

Eines Nachts ^^ 1ne Eule, 2 Mages (einer war ich xD ) und nen Heal priester suchten nen Tank für DK hero weil uns langweilig war ^^ 
Haben dann nen blau equipten mitgenommen.. reicht ja aus ^^ auch wenn ich scho probs hab bei der eule das aggro zu halten -.- der Mage der auch gern aggro zieht war etwas skeptisch und hat sich auf reppkosten eingestellt..
Bissel mit dem Tank unterhalten.. auch nen fall von den char will keiner mitnehmen o_O 

erste teil der Ini ^^ maaaaaan konnte der Tanken xD

nach der ini erzählte er dann von seinem T6 Deff Krieger ^^
mit dem wir danach schnell noch hdz2 hero gerockt haben


----------



## Mitzy (23. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> Du tust so, als sei es ein ding der unmöglichkeit, eine gilde zu finen, die kara geht und dich mitnimmt. dem ist bei weitem nicht so. sowohl ich, als auch die 5 rl-kumpels die auf meinem server zocken haben welche gefunden. nicht alle dieselbe, aber wir alle gehen kara. darunter sind ein meleeschami, ein bm-hunter, ein heildruide, ein heiligpriester, ein mage und ich (früher furor-, jetzt deffkrieger). man sieht, es ist kein probem, eine gilde für kara zu finden.
> 
> ...



Es ist kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, stimmt schon. Aber bei mir auf´m Server wurde ich schon öfter (als ich noch Gildenlos war) gefragt ob ich full epic wäre, wenn ja, dann könne ich in die Gilde. Sowohl mein Heilpaladin, Deffkrieger und Feuermage hatten dieses Problem. Die ersten beiden spiele ich kaum noch, den Feuermage nur noch, weil PvP damit mehr spaß bringt und 2 Freunde von mir mich immer mit in Instanzen nehmen.

Was die Freundesliste ankommt, so ist es- denke ich- immer so seine Sache. Hilfe für Quests zu finden ist bei mir auf´m Server teils sehr schwer. Ich selber finde kaum jemanden der mir hilft. Mit meinem Krieger hab ich deshalb teils Gruppen Quests versucht alleine zu lösen- dabei blieb es auch. Klar, ab und zu „hat man Glück“, aber ich hatte es nicht sehr oft. Die meisten Leute auf meiner FL lernte ich dadurch kennen, dass ich eine Person traf als ich RP machte und diese mich in seine Gilde holte. Dann füllte sich meine FL Schritt für Schritt.

PvP equip: Ich hole mein PvP equip um PvP und Arena zu spielen. Evtl. habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, dann tut es mir Leid. In meinem PvE equip befindet sich lediglich einiges an 
PvP equip. Ich hatte vorher einen Gürtel wo 15 int, ein wenig crit und spelldmg drauf war. Diesen habe ich durch den PvP Gürtel des Wächters ausgetauscht- mehr int, Ausdauer (bei Gruul später recht wichtig wie man weiß), crit und spelldmg. Ich gehöre (finde ich eigentlich) auch nicht zu den AFK leechern oder sonst was. Entweder deffe ich das Sägewerk in Arathi, Eisschwingen-/ Steinbruchbunker im AV oder bin in der Offensive. Wobei ich dann im AV unter der Brücke durch reite, oder über die Mine. Ich mag das PvP und brauche das equip für PvP bzw. Arena- es ist schon schwer genug, auch mit. Ich erinnere mich… Ich hab gerade meine 230 Abhärtung zusammen gehabt (ca) und bin mit einem Freund von mir Arena gegangen. Er Schurke, ich mage… Ok, es geht los- man sieht nichts. IN meinem Kopf hieß es nur „Ok, in wie vielen Sekunden wird der-„ Fieser Trick, Fieser Trick- 50% hp, beide male gecrittet… Dann noch einmal Schattentritt von den beiden Schurken, noch 1 oder 2 Attacken und ich hab winke winke gemacht. Ahja- im AV hab ich auch noch nie den Schneewehenfriedhof getappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, ich finde das equip auch gut und mache größtenteils deshalb PvP. Aber es macht mir auch spaß, wenn es wirklich ausgeglichen ist. Wenn ich an die bgs denke, Arathi und AdS... Horde 10 Punkte Rückstand zur Allianz… Es fehlen noch 200 Punkte. Ich mag es, ok, wir haben das Spiel damals verloren, aber es hat spaß gemacht. Oder Ads- wer die Flagge holt wird gewinnen. Wie es in der Mitte los ging. Von überall kam der AE Zauber rein, die Basen wurden völlig vernachlässigt und alles ging zur bzw. in die Mitte. Ich finde solche Schlachten als alter Hase- der „damals“ noch open pvp gemacht hat- einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## Solassard (23. Juli 2008)

Ich stelle das leider auch immer wieder aufs neue fest (bei allen twinks). Besoders bei menem Schamanen der ja auf einem ganz anderen server ist wie meine anderen chars war es wirklich sehr schwer karagruppen zu bekommen. Ist es heute noch, besonders solche die auch mal an einem abend kara clearen, was ich von meinen anderen chars einfach gewohnt bin. Hab mir da aber auch bei größeren Gilden einen Namen gemacht durch dauerhohe DPS und guten Damageoutput, so das nach ner Zeit auch immer wieder anfragen kamen ob ich in ini/kara mitkommen möchte. Ich habe da jetzt eine ZA Stammgruppe und mittlerweile eine Gilde die wenigstens SSC und TK geht.

Fazit:
Wenn man Skill hat braucht man nur etwas geduld um erfolgreich zu sein. Wenn man nach paar Wochen/Monaten immernoch kaum leute hat die einem Fragen ob man in ne ini möchte dann sollte man vielleicht den Char/das Spiel wechseln


----------



## Renzah (23. Juli 2008)

wenn jmd schnell und vorallem ohne wipes durch kara will nimmt er bestimmt keine gimpenden napf tanks mit...


----------



## Fatally (23. Juli 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> mhh ich habe vor 3 wochen meinen ersten cha auf 70 gebracht und habe mitlerweile gar nicht so schlechtes equip....
> 
> aber wenn ich dann mal nach ner kara grp suche meinen die mindest +zauberschaden 1200   sorry aber wie soll ich das schaffen wenn ich kara oder heros ncht mitgenommen werde
> 
> ...



lol 1200 o0 damit kannste bei hitcap SWP gehen....


----------



## mekka84 (23. Juli 2008)

das ganze mit epics ist schon etwas übertrieben. Ich finde es kommt mehr drauf an ob man die inis kennt besonders die boss taktiken (wenn auch nur durch lesen). Und natürlich den skill nicht zuvergessen. 

ps: s1 ist auch epic^^


----------



## Renzah (23. Juli 2008)

nein s1 items sind keine epics! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (23. Juli 2008)

mekka84 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ps: s1 ist auch epic^^




Made my Day *looooool* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (23. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mir ist in der letzten zeit etwas aufgefallen, Ich selbst komme leider in ssc/fds/bt nich rein da ich mit meiner verschiedenen Arbeitszeit keinen Raid finde :/
> So gehe ich Kara.. auch wenn ich nichts mehr brauche ^^ aber raiden macht spaß.
> ...



Traurig aber wahr, kein Einzelfall deine Geschichte es gibt aber auch gegenbeispiele wo sichd er Raidleiter drüber weggestzt hat und somit auch mal Spieler Unterstützt die sonst ewig nach ner Gruppe suchen würden.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. Juli 2008)

Äh, is das zufall? Ohne jetzt den riesen Schurkenflame hier anzufangen, aber es passiert mir auch am häufigsten, dass der schurke meint, was net epic is, das kommt auch nicht mit, hat aber selber S1 wenns hochkommt, und S1 haut man mit n paar blauen ini items in die Pfanne...


Aber es stimmt schon, andauernd heisst es, das rar nicht reicht, weil viele auch auf den skill daraus schliessen.


----------



## Sharius (23. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach. kara geht mit level 68 schon, wenn nur 1-2 davon dabei sind. und blaues pve equip is besser, als das pvp equip gegen ehre...

nur weil jeder jetzt einfach an paar lila items kommt, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass das zeug toll ist. wenn man ahnung von seiner klasse hat und noch nicht die chance hatte, an epics zu kommen (frisch 70), etc, reicht auch blaues pve equip für heros und kara.

erst heute waren wir mit unseren blauen twinks und bissel kara zeugs in tdm hero. wenn ich höre, dass da manche gruppen ewig wipen, ist mir alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deerhunter (23. Juli 2008)

ich finde es schade, das dieser thread zu 50% mal wieder von irgendwelchen Pappnasen falsch verstanden wird oder nur für flames benutzt wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber zum thema:
ich habe mich noch durch sämtliche hc innis gekämpft und weiß wie schwierig ist überhaupt ne grp zu finden. ob die dann allerdings auch brauchbar ist sei mal dahingestellt (meist sind sie´s leider net ). von lvl 70 bis zum first PVE-epic habe ich wohl gut und gerne 50h spielzeit gebraucht.
bis ich dann das erste mal kara war gingen bestimmt nochmal 100h spielstunden ins land. bis zu meinem jetzigen equip stand ( full-PVE-epic bis auf stundengals des entwirrers) sind es wohl round about 500h playtime von lvl 70 an...
also hab ich mir mein equip erarbeitet und bin auch recht stolz auf meinen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwann hab ich mir angewöhnt, wenn ich grad nix wirkliches zu tun hab, mal ein wenig im sng-channel zu stöbern.
dort findet man häufig leute die genauso wie ich damals verzweifelt versuchen heros,normal oder kara zu gehen um ihr equip zu verbessern.
und da kann es schon recht häufig passieren das ich mich in diese grp einladen lasse und mir erstmal die leute anschaue. wenn ich sehe das sie sich wirklich bemühen und z.B. blaue quest belohnungen an haben ist für mich die sache klar: denen muss geholfen werden!! 
also schnell die fehlenden mit gildenmems besetzt ( ja es gibt tatsächlich mehrere "freaks" von meiner sorte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und auf gehts. am ende eines solchen runs freuen sich die "lowies" tierisch über das neue rüssiteil, waffe or wahtever und wir freuen uns, jemandem geholfen zu haben der es auch verdient hat.
in den meisten fällen lande ich bei den leuten auch prompt auf der fl, was für mich einen positiven nebeneffekt hat.
da ich aus beruflichen gründen nicht so oft spielen kann wie manch anderer sind viele der leute, denen ich geholfen habe nun auf gleichem oder besseren equip-stand wie/als ich..
daraus ergibt sich, das wenn ich online komme gleich ma so 5-10 leute fragen ob ich hier oder da mit will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ist mitlerweile eigentlich immer was los bei mir^^

Und die moral von der geschicht:das helfen, aufeinander rücksicht nehmen und soziales verhalten sich mehr auszahlen, denn solche leute verfügen später über einen wirklichen ingame-freundeskreis als diese "egoschweine" bei denen außer gildenintern nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn mal wieder nix ansteht werde ich mein falkenauge anwerfen, immer auf der suche nach leuten die meine hilfe brauchen und sie auch verdient haben...


so long...

Agaetí


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

Quinlan schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich habe mit meinem Schurken schon öfters mal so ein Problem gehabt...
> 
> Da war ein komischer Schami der nach dem ersten Wipe abgehauen ist und meinte unser Tank sei viel zu schlecht für TdM, wir sollten ihr fragen wenn er tanken gelernt hat. *Unser Tank hatte zwar nur S1 aber ahnung vom Tanken.* Der spielt am Tag gut 4 bis 5 Heros...nie hat sich wer beschwert.
> 
> ...



Kein Kommentar, S1 ... ja ne, is klá


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Es ist kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, stimmt schon. Aber bei mir auf´m Server wurde ich schon öfter (als ich noch Gildenlos war) gefragt ob ich full epic wäre, wenn ja, dann könne ich in die Gilde. Sowohl mein Heilpaladin, Deffkrieger und Feuermage hatten dieses Problem. Die ersten beiden spiele ich kaum noch, den Feuermage nur noch, weil PvP damit mehr spaß bringt und 2 Freunde von mir mich immer mit in Instanzen nehmen.
> 
> Was die Freundesliste ankommt, so ist es- denke ich- immer so seine Sache. Hilfe für Quests zu finden ist bei mir auf´m Server teils sehr schwer. Ich selber finde kaum jemanden der mir hilft. Mit meinem Krieger hab ich deshalb teils Gruppen Quests versucht alleine zu lösen- dabei blieb es auch. Klar, ab und zu „hat man Glück“, aber ich hatte es nicht sehr oft. Die meisten Leute auf meiner FL lernte ich dadurch kennen, dass ich eine Person traf als ich RP machte und diese mich in seine Gilde holte. Dann füllte sich meine FL Schritt für Schritt.
> 
> ...



Also wenn das auf eurem server wirklih so zugeht, dann mein beileidd... un ich dachte, die arguswacht wäre schon ein schlimmer server... naja ich bin in meine gile gekommen, inddem ich beim netherwingquesten einen getroffen hab, mit dem zusammen dann n paar quests gemacht und gegen ein paar allies die da rumliefen gekämpft, nach ner zeit hat er mir die adresse der gilden hp gegeben und gemeint, ich soll mich ma bewerben... kurze zeit später war ich drin... dass eine gilde "fullepic" als bedingung stellt zeigt eigentlich nur, dass sie wenig ahnung hat... full s2 ist auch epic (zumindest lila, halte das zeug auch für schrott), sagt jedoch im gegensatz zu pve epics gar nichts über das können des trägers aus... solche gilden bestehen meistens zu 80% aus s2 equippten r0xx0rZ, die viel zu 1337 sind, um mit 'blauen k4ckb00ns' in instanzen zu gehen... aneil der damage dealer an der gesamtbevölkerung beträgt hier meistens 95%... und naja, auf deinem server scheints ja nicht viele nette leute zu geben wenns so schwer ist ne ordentiche fl zusammenzubekommen....

zum thema pvp: dann ist ja gut, hat sich nur im ersten augenblick nach ich-ersetz-fix-einen-grünen-kram-mit-s2-damit-ich-imba-epic-bin angehört...^^ aber sry nochmal, leue die pvp zuminest ernst nehmen und sich aktiv und mit etwas elan daran beteiligen braucht die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (23. Juli 2008)

Mh ja als vergelter: Was ist der unterschied zwischen leute auf dem schlachtfeld killen und mobs in inis verschrotten? 
Kein großer^^
Mal ehrlich ich mag pvp aber wenn ich lese: Markenrun sucht... krieg ich Krämpfe
Ein dudu Tank (mein Bruder) hatte einen harten anfang mit s1 und so krempel kritimmun geworden aber er kanns andere gehen ´mit 60er pvp eq in kara und looten schild der undurchdringlichen dunkelheit und eine set marke. Hallo? Fair? ne eher nicht aber In wow gibt es keine gerechtigkeit. manche wipen grps und kriegen alles und manche machen ihren job und bekommen nichts

Achso und wer als dd sein set s2 erarbeitet hat hat skill!!! wers erleecht braucht schläge


----------



## naclador (24. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Mh ja als vergelter: Was ist der unterschied zwischen leute auf dem schlachtfeld killen und mobs in inis verschrotten?
> Kein großer^^
> Mal ehrlich ich mag pvp aber wenn ich lese: Markenrun sucht... krieg ich Krämpfe
> Ein dudu Tank (mein Bruder) hatte einen harten anfang mit s1 und so krempel kritimmun geworden aber er kanns andere gehen ´mit 60er pvp eq in kara und looten schild der undurchdringlichen dunkelheit und eine set marke. Hallo? Fair? ne eher nicht aber In wow gibt es keine gerechtigkeit. manche wipen grps und kriegen alles und manche machen ihren job und bekommen nichts
> ...



Ohne dich jetzt direkt angreifen zu wollen, aber vor genau solchen leuten graust es mir im PvE Bereich. Viele full PvP equippte leute sind in Instanzen zu rein gar nichts zu gebrauchen. Damit möchte ich dir nicht unterstellen das es bei dir so wäre, aber die Aussage geht halt genau in diese Richtung.

Als Vergelter brauchst du im PvP Bereich eigentlich keine Trefferwertung, im PvE Bereich, insbesondere in Raidinstanzen schlägt Trefferwertung so ziemlich alles andere. Mal davon ab das man bei Mobs etwas auf die Aggro achten sollte, die hauen etwas härter zu als ein PvP Spieler.

Wer sein S2 set erarbeitet hat, mag möglicherweise gut im Bereich PvP sein, aber wie oft habe ich es schon erlebt das grade diese leute es nicht einmal hinbekommen ihr entsprechend markiertes und zugewiesenes Ziel vernünftig zu kontrollieren.
Ich habe hier letztens ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür gelesen: "Wer als Hunter sagt er könne einen Caster (Mob) nicht in die Eisfalle bringen l2p".
Es ist kein O-Ton Zitat, trifft aber recht genau den Sinn, das kann man übrigens auch beliebig auf alle andern möglichen Klassen umsetzen die CC-Fähigkeiten besitzen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Juli 2008)

heute die Situation:

Priest kommt inne grp und meint zum tank:  "Hast wohl ein bisschen wenig HP für bw/bk hero"  (10xxx)
Krieger: "Wieso? Wieviel sollte ich denn unbuffed haben"?

Priest: So 13,14k sollten es schon sein   (der priest hatte selber gerade ma 97xx mana o.o)
Ich: Wie soll man denn an ordentliches! equip kommen wenn man nie mitgenommen wird für heroic instanzen?
Priest: Erstmal alle anderen Innis abfarmen
Priest: Ist mir zu kritisch (leaved)


Ok, vllt hat er ein bisschen recht, aber kann man es denn nicht mal probieren?
Wenn man merkt es geht nicht kann mans ja sein lassen, aber wo kommt man denn da hin wenn man nie etwas probiert? (ich wills garnicht wissen)


----------



## Daretina (24. Juli 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> heute die Situation:
> 
> Priest kommt inne grp und meint zum tank:  "Hast wohl ein bisschen wenig HP für bw/bk hero"  (10xxx)
> Krieger: "Wieso? Wieviel sollte ich denn unbuffed haben"?



10k reicht doch für bw hero o_O die ini is sooooo sau einfach... Aber wenn der Priest nich spielen kann und keinen tank hat der das kompensiert xD hätt ich mir auch lieber nen andren Heiler gesucht :> 

Warscheinlich is das größte problem das man skill nicht sehn kann. 
Ich mein man sieht einem char vor der ini nicht an das er bei ebay gekauft is...

bzw eigentlich müste es anders sein.. Blau equip = skill xD weil wer kauft sich nen blau equipten char? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann nen Lilanen ^^


----------



## naclador (24. Juli 2008)

Merkwürdig, ich war mit meinem Tank (damals noch mein Twink) noch Blau equipped als das erste mal Mecha Hero anstand, die komplette Gruppe bis auf einen Mage (ja der hatte ein paar Epics, ein paar Items aus Kara) war nicht mehr grün hinter den Ohren, aber Blau bis Oberkante Unterlippe (hach was ein wortspiel). Naja, bis auf die Nethermantin sind wir da ohne Wipe durch, und an der kann man auch mit einer kompletten episch equippten Gruppe wipen. Man muß dann halt nur auf die Zusammenstellung der Gruppe achten, geht dann halt nicht da mit 1 Eleschami, 1 Verstärkerschami und 1 Retripala da reinzugehen, ein bißchen CC und alles ist machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rapide (24. Juli 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> oh doch, oh doch...
> 
> ich könnte auch ein buch schreiben...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich auch, ich mit DeftankTwink in Suche nach Gruppe, da ich lange weile hatte.

Whisper:

Y: Hi, Def? und lust als MT Kara?
Ich: Klar gern!
Y: Wieviel HP?
Ich: 14k unbufft
Y: full epic?
Ich: ne der Kopf ist noch Blau
Y: du ne, sorry das wird so nix. wollten eigentlich alle Bosse legen
Ich: oO häää...und du meinst das kann ich nicht?
Y: Du weißt schon das man für Kara ein bisschen bessere Ausrüstung braucht oder?
Ich: ah ok Sorry, ich dachte Kara wäre einfacher...mein fehler :-)

Da hab ich mich auch nicht schlecht geschaut, jetzt gehe ich mit meiner Gilde mit den Twinks. Und die machen sich immer noch lustig darüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Hey jetzt hast T4 Helm, endlich Kara, ne?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (24. Juli 2008)

lol wenn meine hexe lv 70 wird sie sofort kara gehen auch wenn noch etwas grün zwischen der ausrüstung ist ^^ kara ist nicht so schwer man muss nur alles kennen und ordentlich zusammen spielen dann klappt das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (24. Juli 2008)

Sharius schrieb:


> ganz einfach. kara geht mit level 68 schon, wenn nur 1-2 davon dabei sind. und blaues pve equip is besser, als das pvp equip gegen ehre...
> 
> nur weil jeder jetzt einfach an paar lila items kommt, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass das zeug toll ist. wenn man ahnung von seiner klasse hat und noch nicht die chance hatte, an epics zu kommen (frisch 70), etc, reicht auch blaues pve equip für heros und kara.
> 
> ...



So kann man das nun auch nicht sagen, es gibt schon einige Items die sehr geeignet sind fürs PvE am Anfang, z.B Die Waffen sind sau gut, dann meist die Armschienen, Ketten, Ringe (fürn Healschami und einige DD's die besten die man bis ssc/tk/marken bekommen kann), dann gibt es auch noch ein paar S2 teile die nicht schlecht sind, für manche Healer die Sachen mit mp5 fürn Schami oder fürn Pala mit Spellcrit.


----------



## Nehar (24. Juli 2008)

naja sind halt diese ganzen epicnazis ._. elenden 13 Jährigen Kinder, die bUsHiD0999 alddaaa hören und reden als wären sie gerne ausländer


----------



## alex93 (24. Juli 2008)

oh gott ich dachte ich bin der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ned lange bei WoW unterwegs und habe N magier vor 4tagen auf
70 bekommen ist auch mein main...
ist natürlich nich top eQ fast nur blau ausser s2 schultern/robe/hände/waffen(dolch/buch)
das habe ich nur schnell geschafft weil ich ne nette gilde hab und mit stamm bg's durft etc.
is ja nich das Thema...
aufjeden fall wollt ich mit nach kara,... die erste frage die kam war "dein equip ? dein +dmg ?"
ich habs ihm dann geschrieben und er meinte  "such dir ne andere grp wir nehmen nur t4/t5 niveau und keine pvp nerds"
ich war in diesem moment so sauer weil ich meine gut kara is nich grad die schwerste ini und mein eq reicht eigl^^
aber naja

bei denen gehts nur noch wie schnell den mann "muss" ganz schnell marken habn
ich wollte eigl so bissl kara, gruul , maggi um nachher za zu gehen aber naja... wird woll nichts


----------



## Heiligenblut (24. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

es hat sich vieles verschlimmert in WOW und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Epics, Kara und co. Bestes Beispiel für die Unverschämtheit überhaupt hab ich letzte Woche erlebt im Kloster / Waffenkammer mit meinem Dudu Twink. Gruppe bestand aus mir (Dudu Tank), Freundin (Dudu Heiler), Schatten Priest, Mage und einem Jäger. Lief die ersten Minuten perfekt, dann hat sich der Jäger verschossen (dachten wir zumindest am Anfang). Jäger stellt sich tot alle anderen sterben. Okay kein Problem neuer Versuch. Beim zweiten mal haut der Auge des Wildtiers raus und pullt die ganze Ini. Wieder sterben alle und der Jäger stellt sich tot. Haben dann gefragt was das soll und er sollte mal sein "Pet" wegpacken wenn er nicht weiß wie er damit umzugehen hat. Kaum wiederbelebt worden schickt der wieder mit Auge des Wildtieres sein Pet durch die Ini. Konnte dann nur noch rufen "raus aus der INI!!!" damit wir nicht wieder sterben. Draussen angelangt habe ich ihn dann gefragt was der scheiß soll. Was kam als Antwort? Er schießt noch nen Non Elite Mob ausserhalb der Ini an, lässt ihn von uns killen und schreit "LVL UP IHR KACK BOONS" und verlässt die Gruppe!

Also sowas habe ich echt in meiner gesamten WOW Spielzeit nicht erlebt. Sozusagen auf die Leute in einer Gruppe scheissen, ihnen das Spiel zu versauen und das nur um besonders schnell nen LVL UP zu erzielen? Ich mein man kann mitlerweile in jedem LVL Bereich so Leute finden. Und ich meine das es genau diese Leute sind die dann mit 70 sowas verzapfen wie es der Thread Ersteller so schön beschrieben hat. Werde meine Chars jetzt nach und nach auf einen anderen Server transen wo RL Freunde von mir zocken und dann absolut never mehr mit einer Random Gruppe irgendwo reingehen. Wollte eigentlich jede Ini von RFA bis Scholo/BRT usw mitnehmen damit ich das tanken mit meinem Bären üben kann, aber das kann man heutzutage getrost knicken! Und da soll sich auch keiner mehr wundern das etliche Leute ihre Klasse auf 70 null im Griff haben.

Ein paar erlebte Beispiele zu Ereignissen in 70er Inis:
Bsp A: Mage versucht zwei Mobs zu sheepen und wundert sich oder sheept die ganze Zeit den Mob auf den alle einprügeln
Bsp B: Krieger will unbedingt tanken mit seiner 2H Waffe
Bsp C: Markierte Mobs werden grundsätzlich ignoriert
Bsp D: Jäger haut bei jeder Mobgruppe seinen Mehrfachschuss raus und stellt sich danach tot

Könnte jetzt unendlich weitere Beispiele geben. Gruppenspiel gibt es in Random Gruppen kaum noch, nach einem Wipe verlässt man sofort die Gruppe egal welcher Grund. Hatten da auch ne lustige Situation als unser MT nen Disco hatte. Gruppe gewipet, MT war nach 5 Minuten wieder da, wurde von zwei Leuten beschimpft und die Gruppe war hinfällig.

Naja egal bin jetzt mal still hab mir genug Frust von der Seele geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Greetz aus Essen


----------



## Spichty (24. Juli 2008)

Naja Kara ist nicht soo schwer aber auch nicht gerade einfach wenn Heal/Tank/Dmg fehlt, natürlich gehts trotzdem aber als Rndgrp ist es schon eher schwer zu schaffen.

Das Problem ist das die meisten die Instanz nicht mehr sehen können und sie so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen wollen, weil sie einfach nur die Marken haben wollen und evtl auch noch anderes vorhaben, und da ist halt meist kein Platz für frische 70ziger. 

Mir persönlich wäre es egal wenn 1-2 frische 70 dabei sind aber ich geh ja auch fast nie mehr rnd, was mich aber am meisten immer aufregt ist wenn ich so Chars sehe die schon ziemlich gute Sachen bekommen haben und diese nicht einmal enchanten lassen aber wieder nen Farmrun wollen, z.B einmal letztens als ich mit meinem Twink in Kara war, war ein Priest dabei der schon fast alle Sachen hatte und kein einziges Teil hatte ne Enchant oben... solche Leute habens meiner Sicht nach auch nicht verdient mitgenommen zu werden, weil egal welche Skillung die paar Sachen kann man sich farmen. 

Ebenso geht mir aufn Keks wenn man eh schon blaue oder PvP Leute mitnimmt die eigentlich nur gezogen werden und die dann vll als einziger sich nicht einmal einen Pot reinhaun, also ich persönlich hab es am Anfang immer mit meinen Twinks gemacht, wenn ich die ersten paar Male Kara war.


----------



## BrdDaSram (24. Juli 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage.
Schon klar das PvE Equip besser für ne Ini/Raid ist,
aber ist PvP Equip um sovieles schlechter im PvE?
Werde deswegen fast nie in Raids mitgenommen...


----------



## Spichty (24. Juli 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage.
> Schon klar das PvE Equip besser für ne Ini/Raid ist,
> aber ist PvP Equip um sovieles schlechter im PvP?
> Werde deswegen fast nie in Raids mitgenommen...



Ich denk mal du meinst ob PvP Equip so viel schlechter im PvE ist?

Es liegt dran das auf den PvP Sachen fast kein Hit drauf ist für DD's, fast kein Spirit/mp5 für Healer und für Tanks fehlen fast alle Stats, wie Blockwertung, Verteidigungwertung etc...


----------



## BrdDaSram (24. Juli 2008)

Naja, hab ja nur die rüssi und die waffe pvp, rest is pve equip - und mach auch so nen ordentlichen schaden


----------



## Stroog (24. Juli 2008)

Also zum Thema Epicgeilheit bzw. Spielern eine Chance geben ect. fällt mir grade folgendes wieder ein was Ich irgendwie verdrängt hatte da mir sowas grundsätzlich da vorbeigeht wo es dunkel ist und nie die Sonne hinscheint ( ausser im Sommer wenn ich mich irgendwo Sonne oder so ^^ ):

Ich stehe vor einiger zeit mit meinem Hexer (damals lvl 67) auf unserem Realm Todeswache rum und versuche meine nachmittägliche Langeweile damit zu bekämpfen mir eine Ini Gruppe für die Sethekkhalle zu suchen, da ich bei meinen vorherigen Besuchen dort ( ich weiss es noch wie heute - es waren insgesammt 7 "Run") irgendwie ein Quest übersehen hatte. ( Ich bin halt jemand der  in Sachen Queste etwas unkonventionell vorgeht ^^) Ich beobachte also so den SuchenachGruppe chat und werde schnell auf auf eine Suche für genau diese Ini Aufmerksamm: Sinngemäss etwa " Suchen noch 2 DD für Sethekkhallen normal". Also schreibe ich einfach mal denjenigen der da sucht freundlich an mit den Worten "Hallo. ich würde gerne mitkommen wenn ich darf... bin 67 GebrechensHexer ;-)"
Die Antwort kommt promt: "Nee Sorry - zu low"...  ( Das zu low kam obwohl derjenige weder mein Equip noch meine Spielweise kannte)
Ich lasse mich von sowas allerdings eher weniger aus dem Konzept bringen und texte einfach nur Trocken zurück: " Wenn du meinst... Ich war zwar erst 7 mal drin aber es ist ok..."
Darauf hin läd er mich ein und schreibt "Ich dachte die ist erst ab 68..." Ich lehne die Einladung jetzt schon alleine aus Prinzip ab und frage mich insgeheim wer von uns beiden wohl zu low war...

Das Fazit das ich daraus gezogen habe ist, das wir inzwischen nur noch Gildenintern Inis ect. spielen. Da wir eine relativ kleine, junge Gilde sind war zwar dadurch noch nicht die Möglichkeit nach Kara ect. zu kommen, allerding gehe Ich pesönlich inzwischen viel lieber mit unseren "kleineren" Membern z.B. auch mal ins Bollwerk oder die Managruft oder was weiss ich wohin, als mit so welchen Spaten die meinen Sie können alles weil sie Lila sindnach Kara und vor allem auch viel lieber als mit Leuten die meinen WoW zum Esport-titel machen zu müssen - denn das ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Grund weswegen es im Moment immer unerträglicher wird...


P.S: Ich habe auf alle Schreibfehler volles Copyright...  ^^


----------



## JustBen (24. Juli 2008)

Ja ich habe auch grade das Problem nen Tankadin eqipen zu wollen. Ich seh es ja irgendwo ein das einige leute schnell faremen wollen und nicht mit einem blauen -grünen tank in heroics gehen wollen - (vor allem wenn er zugiebt die hero mit etwas schlechterem eqip FAST überlebt zu haben) - aber dann ausfallend werden habe finde ich daneben. Inzwischen ist der pala episch-blau eqipt aber meine igno-liste ist auf dem weg dahin ganz schön voll geworden.

Leider kann ich kara noch nicht ganz durchtanken (nightbane brauch ich nen sehr guten heiler, nethergroll und prinz noch nicht versucht) so dass ich mich momentan gar nicht traue nach nem raid zu suchen (pala als offtank geht gar nicht - nächsten Monat geht die gilde da kann ich ihn wohl etwas aufpolieren)


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Juli 2008)

ja jaja wie soll man blos ohne gilde epic werden? richitg garnet!!!! wie soll man den nach kara oder in heros, wenn bei random runs nur lila imba roxxor kids mitgenommen werden, von dennen einige nicht mal richtig was über ihre klasse wissen?????


----------



## Davace (24. Juli 2008)

Achja... ist doch immer das gleiche.

sry wenn ich nun etwas ausfallend klingen mag.

aber ich persönlich fidne diese S1/S2 GIMPS zum kotzen.. vor allem wiel sie meinen immer die besten zu sein

haben vielelicht mal das BG "geroxxort" und glauben ne hero inni sei super easy verstehen unter full epic PVP epic.....
Ich kann an dieser stelle nur sagen jedesmal wenn ich nach ner grp suchen ( bin selber feral mit 19.4 k life unbufft )
versuche ich eine PVE equipte grp zu finden denn das sind leute die versuchen dem schlussverkauf von blizzard zu wiederstehen.

und ich persönlich ahbe auch viel mehr spass an einer grp wo es einfach eine herausforderung ist wieder irgendwohin zu gehen.

Letztens in Kara. Ich suchte eine grp zum markenfarmrun.
hatte 9 mann fehlte second tank... da sprach mich ein krieger an und meinte sein EQ sei nciht so gut sei aber def geskillt.
meine einzige frage war "crit immun ?" er bejate das also lud ich ihn ein. Der kurze hatte 5 grüne rest blaue Items an
spielte sienen char aber erstaunlich gut. und vor allem es hat alles super geklapt. er tankt wie ein wilder ok brauchte auch etwas mehr heilung ebend weil sein equip nicht ganz so göttlich war.
aber es macht spass und wir waren in 3 stunden durch.

Später unterhielt ich mich noch mit diesem und er meinte er hätte noch nen T6 Krieger auf einem anderen Realm und
war extrem begeistert as mann hier ( auf unserem realm ) grün blau equipte leute mit nach kara nehme... ich meinte nur was soll ich nen epic tank mitnehmen der eh nichts zu tun hat in kara wenn ich tanke..
so statte ich lieber noch den nachwuchs aus. Er bedankte sich vielmals und meinte das er das nie vergessen würde.



Wie mann sieht gibt es wirklich viele "neue" denen mann eine chance geben sollte.
ich habe eine riesen FL wo sich viele aus ebend solchen runs eingefunden haben und diese helfena uch immer mal gerne wenn ich etwas benötige.

So finde ich sollte die Community funktionieren und nicht diese itemgeilheit von a-z. wo jeder paranoid ist und meint er sei der einzig wahre.


Aber naja bin wohl eher einer aus der alten riege der weis das Können die ausrüstung schlägt.


----------



## Hishabye (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich nie bei der Gruppensuche auf das EQ anderer geachtet xD

Immer auf Gut Glück los marschiert ^^

Entweder es hat gut geklappt, oder mit mehreren wipes oder halt anderen Tag versucht


----------



## Mitzy (24. Juli 2008)

Sladex schrieb:


> ach hdf mit euren whine threads... omg



Pass auf, gleich geht das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren, hinter den Augen, kaputt!



Slâyêrone schrieb:


> Na , haste auch Ferien?






Azddel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich übersteigt dein Wortschatz nicht deinen IQ. Dann sähe es düster für dich aus...



Ne… Das kann nich düster für Slâyêrone ausgehen. Der IQ von Sladex scheint ja nicht mal groß genug zu sein, um zu verstehen, was Slâyêrone geschrieben hat.




ReWahn schrieb:


> Also wenn das auf eurem server wirklih so zugeht, dann mein beileidd... un ich dachte, die arguswacht wäre schon ein schlimmer server... naja ich bin in meine gile gekommen, inddem ich beim netherwingquesten einen getroffen hab, mit dem zusammen dann n paar quests gemacht und gegen ein paar allies die da rumliefen gekämpft, nach ner zeit hat er mir die adresse der gilden hp gegeben und gemeint, ich soll mich ma bewerben... kurze zeit später war ich drin... dass eine gilde "fullepic" als bedingung stellt zeigt eigentlich nur, dass sie wenig ahnung hat... full s2 ist auch epic (zumindest lila, halte das zeug auch für schrott), sagt jedoch im gegensatz zu pve epics gar nichts über das können des trägers aus... solche gilden bestehen meistens zu 80% aus s2 equippten r0xx0rZ, die viel zu 1337 sind, um mit 'blauen k4ckb00ns' in instanzen zu gehen... aneil der damage dealer an der gesamtbevölkerung beträgt hier meistens 95%... und naja, auf deinem server scheints ja nicht viele nette leute zu geben wenns so schwer ist ne ordentiche fl zusammenzubekommen....
> 
> zum thema pvp: dann ist ja gut, hat sich nur im ersten augenblick nach ich-ersetz-fix-einen-grünen-kram-mit-s2-damit-ich-imba-epic-bin angehört...^^ aber sry nochmal, leue die pvp zuminest ernst nehmen und sich aktiv und mit etwas elan daran beteiligen braucht die horde
> 
> ...



Viele Gilden machen es zumindest so. Meine derzeitige nicht- sind echt in Ordnung die Leute *g*, aber leider machen es viele. Ich weiß noch als ich meinen Pala spielte. Da hat mich irgendwer für eine Gilde gefragt die er aufzieht. Meinte er habe positives von mir gehört, lud mich in die Gilde ein… Er wollte, dass die Gilde die nächste Super- Raider Gilde wird… Als sich herausstellte, dass die Gilde a.) Fast komplett non- epic ist und b.) gar nicht die Zeit hat, 7 Tage die Woche zu raiden, transte er seinen char und löste die Gilde auf.
Ich kann nur hoffen das mehr Leute wie ich Glück haben, nach mehreren Enttäuschungen doch noch eine gute Gilde zu finden



rapide schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh… Der MT damals bei uns in Kara kam unbuffed auf 11 oder 12k hp. Mit Tränke und buffs ging es dann los… Faszinierend was die neuen Maßstäbe zu sein scheinen… Na, ich freu mich schon auf die flames wenn ich hier und im offiziellen Realmforum nach Leute für Kara suche *g*



BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage.
> Schon klar das PvE Equip besser für ne Ini/Raid ist,
> aber ist PvP Equip um sovieles schlechter im PvE?
> Werde deswegen fast nie in Raids mitgenommen...



Auf PvP equip hast du kein Hit Raiting- für einen Tank fehlt alles wichtige. Und fehlendes Hitraiting -> Du triffst nix -> Machst keinen dmg.
Als Pala können die Sachen sehr nett sein. Hast +heal und +crit. Crittest du mit einer Heilung kriegste bisseln Mana wieder… Manareg ist zwar besser aber immerhin lohnt es^^

@Davace: Wie definierst du S1/S2 gimps? Das würde mich einfach interessieren, is nix gegen dich (und ob weil ich wissen möchte, ob ich auch in diese Kategorie falle *g*)


----------



## MaximoPark (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe Schultern und Hände S1 und Heal Kolben S2, ist das zu viel PVP oder ist das ausreichend wenn der rest PVE Epic und Blau ist?

Mfg Ich


----------



## Davace (24. Juli 2008)

@mitzy

S1/S2 Gimps sind für mich die leute die lauthals im SnG channel oder im Handelschannel schreiben Full Epic bla bla bla sucht grp für... ..

und wenne dann mit denne inner inni bist und feststellst die amchen weniger dmg als der tank holen CCs raus weil sie mienen Tank spilen zu müssen
und vor allem weil sie alle 5 min wissen müssen wieviel dmg sie gemacht haben.

Also kurzerhand gesagt Menschen die Denken wow sei ein PvP game und wer dort "skill" hat kann ne inni locker meistern.


PS: letztens erst wieder S1/2 Schurke in TDM hero.... Sap. geht zum nächsten hinterhalt... ich stand  ( als MT )
noch meilenweit weg er starb,.... und beschimpfte mich von wegen warum ich denn nicht demoshout gemacht hätte.
und leaved die grp.


----------



## Belty (24. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> PVP Equip heisst nicht gleich schlecht für PVE. Kommt natürlich auf die Klasse an aber beim Schurken zum Beispiel gibts selten große Unterschiede bei den Werten.
> Vergelter, Jäger und Feraldudus ist das auch in etwa so wie beim Schurken.
> 
> Das allerwichtigste ist der Skill der leider bei den meisten fehlt



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Beim Rogue ist auf den PvP Items Crit, Stamina, Resilence und AP.
Der Rogue hat aber folgende Prioritäten:

Expertice Rating
Hit Rating
Agility
Ap
Crit

Auf den PvP Items ist z.B. null Hit drauf. Ein S1 Rogue macht deutlich weniger Dmg als ein T4 Rogue und das nicht zu knapp.

Bei den anderen Klassen hängt es ab. Ein S1 Pala z.B. kann recht akzeptabel heilen, ist aber aller spätestens nach 2 Minuten oom.

Auf den PvP Items sind alles in allem die falschen Stats drauf. 
DD´s machen mit PvP Items deutlich weniger Dmg und Heiler heilen um einges weniger und sind deutlich schneller oom. Und Tank PvP Items gibt es nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für Kara aber z.B. reicht S1 vollkommen aus, obwohl man Kara auch sehr gut mit Scherbenwelt Ini Items gehen kann.


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Mal zu dem auf PVP Items is kein Hit oder eben nur auf Waffe...

Na klar ist Hit das Kriterium Nr1. in PVE, das steht ganz ausser Frage. Aber mit meinen alten blauen Quest Items hatte ich ca gleichen Hit Wert oder sogar weniger als mit den Items die ich jetzt atm trage. Und nun brauch mir keiner kommen kommen mit den 5er Inis und die Items... Ich hab ja nicht einmal dafür Grp/ Leute gefunden um dort die Quests zu erledigen. -.- Vielleicht suchte ich zu den falschen Zeiten oder sonst was, ich weiss es nicht.

Mitlerweile hab ich dann mal endlich mein Beruf auf max (juhu - erstmal keine Grollhufe mehr), werde mir das Windfalkenset craften, das dann vorrangig auf Hit sockeln und den Rest S2 und Hit - Spell Dmg Schmuck...

Dann werde ich erneut versuchen mit meinen "dollen epic zeugs" mal endlich meine ganzen 5er Ini Quests zu erledigen... Und bei manchen Fraktionen zu dem noch Ruf zu puschen.

Ist in meinen Augen schon schlimm genug, das ich erstmal epicx brauche um überhaupt meine Ini Q erledigen zu können ... sofern denn überhaupt Leute noch für normal zu finden sind.


P.S. Ich bin wirklich erleichtert das es noch genügend anderen Leuten so geht und keine Leute/ Grp für diverse Quests/ Inis finden...

P.S2. Es wurde hier irgendwo angesprochen mit D3 Set..
- das setzt voraus das man Leute für besagte Inis findet,
- ist das D3 Set für einen Moonkin für meine Begriffe fast gar nicht brauchbar


----------



## Meshe (24. Juli 2008)

Also hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab selbst jetzt 4 t6 teile , haufenweiße epics aus bt usw ...


ich nehm selbst keine Leute mit die noch grün equipt sind seis trinket oder so ... kann man sich mittlerweile alles ALLES für ruf holen

und genauso wie keine die 5 / 5 pvp haben , auch wenn sie gut dmg machen ?

aber warum geht ihr dann pve machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon mal überlegt

wisst ihr zb. euer hitcap ? habt ihr dass herinnen ? dass sind lauter so sachen warum ich keine die EPIXX vom pvp haben mitnimm

und nun zum anderen ... 
ich schau mir meistens die Leute an ... der erste boss in kara reicht da volkommen aus ,
zb. letztens warn wir drin und ein s1 schurke war dabei , der war 2 % hinterm palatank im dmg ... 

kicked ... 

dann war n blauer magier drinnen ... naja ich geh da nicht weiter darauf ein außer dass ich ihn kicked hab weil er ABSOULUt keine ahnung hatte...

so far


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Meshe schrieb:


> ...
> ich nehm selbst keine Leute mit die noch grün equipt sind seis trinket oder so ... kann man sich mittlerweile alles ALLES für ruf holen
> ...




Man kann sich "manches/ vieles" für Ruf holen... Ich denke mal das werden die Leute (ich) auch machen. Aber bei gewissen Fraktionen kannst du nur noch Ruf steigern durch Inis - sollte dir als T6 equipter bekannt sein - 


Folglich, wie bitte kommt man an den Ruf wenn man bei /max Rufstufe ist und nur noch durch Inis steigern kann, aber für eben solche keine Leute findet?! 

Das erklär mir mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Hit Cap - es will mir wohl keiner erzählen, das für normale 5er Inis Hit Cap erforderloch ist bzw es gar unmöglich ist, dieses zu erreichen wenn man nich gerad jede Ini schon auf Hero gegangen ist. Das wiederum halte ich für unwahrscheinlich weil, Leute die 5er Inis schon zig mal gegangen sind, brauchen nicht mehr normal gehen und fangen mit Kara etc pp an ( zumindest für's Equip).


----------



## Meshe (24. Juli 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> Man kann sich "manches/ vieles" für Ruf holen... Ich denke mal das werden die Leute (ich) auch machen. Aber bei gewissen Fraktionen kannst du nur noch Ruf steigern durch Inis - sollte dir als T6 equipter bekannt sein -
> 
> 
> Folglich, wie bitte kommt man an den Ruf wenn man bei /max Rufstufe ist und nur noch durch Inis steigern kann, aber für eben solche keine Leute findet?!
> ...




Gern 

zb. Himmelswache --- trinket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zb. normal FDS inzen bis Shatar --- Ring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zb. Ehrenfest --- waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PVP dort machen 
ogrila weiß ich grad nich ? kp da gibts glaub ich auch was tolles ? 
normale Schlangenschrein instanzen --- Zuflucht des Cenarius ? Waffe des Echsenkessels farmen ?
Insel von Q. --- Hals für Ruf?


Dann so mal zu den Brust / hosen usw...


Gibts n teil dass man sich nicht Craften kann ? ( außer Umhang )^^

Mage z.b. Zauberschlag set ? oder sowas... oder braucht man dafür innis ? und die sidn meiner meinung nach locker übern t4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann meistens auch noch falsch entchantet von den leuten ?


Edit: Ich sprach nicht von heros oben oder doch ?

aber weißt mir gehts halt darum dass sies nicht mal wissen was sie für ein Hitcap haben ... so meint ich dass...


greeetz


----------



## Mitzy (24. Juli 2008)

MaximoPark schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe Schultern und Hände S1 und Heal Kolben S2, ist das zu viel PVP oder ist das ausreichend wenn der rest PVE Epic und Blau ist?
> 
> Mfg Ich



Gut ware zu Wissen was für einen Heiler du spielst. Aber ich denke, du trägst nicht zu viele PvP Sachen (wenn es wirklich nur diese 3 Sachen sind).




Davace schrieb:


> @mitzy
> 
> S1/S2 Gimps sind für mich die leute die lauthals im SnG channel oder im Handelschannel schreiben Full Epic bla bla bla sucht grp für... ..
> 
> ...



Achso, ok. Na dann kann ich mich ja immerhin noch beruhigt zurück legen *lach*



Meshe schrieb:


> Also hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum geht man PvE machen mit dem PvP equip: Weil PvE meist mehr spaß macht. Allerdings die meisten nach epics schreien und man entweder gezwungen ist sich einen Beruf hochzuziehen, mit dem man equip herstellt (Verzauberungskunst tut es nicht- und da ich zukünftig als Inschritenkundler unterwegs sein möchte, und der das sicher auch nicht tut, wird der Beruf dann auch „unbrauchbar“ sein) oder man macht PvP, kann dann sagen „Jap, alles epic“… Gut, im PvE sinnlos, aber immerhin…-.-
Ich hab 102 Zaubertrefferwertung, komme in Kara und Co damit prima klar. Auch Gruul war ich damit und hatte keine Probleme. Derzeit gehe ich mit Freunden hero Inis um mein Caster hitcap zu erhöhen.



Meshe schrieb:


> Gern
> 
> zb. Himmelswache --- trinket
> 
> ...


Soweit ich weiß war gefragt, was man machen soll, wenn man selbst non-epic nicht in die normalen Instanzen mitgenommen wird. Das ist nämlich auch der Fall… Man maulte mich mal an, warum mein Tank geskillter Krieger keine epics trägt, wobei es ja klar ist wenn mein ein kacknap ist. Und es war nur hdz2, die ich ziemlich easy zu tanken finde.

Zu den sets die man sich herstellt: Verzauberungskünstler, Alchimisten etc. schauen dann aber in die Rohre- wobei man sich das set natürlich auch kaufen kann (glaube, dass ist nicht bop). Aber dafür Gold ausgeben hab ich nicht wirklich Lust, weil das auch nicht wenig ist.

Falsch verzaubern lassen? Inwiefern falsch? Klar, ich sollte mir nicht gerade +10 Ausdauer verzaubern lassen- eher int/ Zauberdmg oder sonst was in dieser Hinsicht. Aber ansonsten finde ich, kann man nicht falsch verzaubern lassen… *an einen Schurken denk*… Ich ziehe meinen Satz, man kann nicht falsch verzaubern lassen zurück *daran denk das der Schurke Willenskraft auf seinen Sachen hatte*…
Und sockeln- naja… Das gilt das gleiche wie beim verzaubern^^


----------



## Kammarheit (24. Juli 2008)

Ich merk das auch immer wieder, ... alles hat angefangen als ich frisch 70 wurde ^^ man sagte mir damals hol dir alles von S1 ... das hab ich dann auch zum großem teil gemacht.

und dann stand ich da... zu wenig spell dmg und bosse haben immer wiederstanden zum größten teil. das ganze S1 gefarme umsonst... späte erkenntniss aber besser als nie. also fing ich klein an ^^ hab die lvl 65 + ini nach PvE items abgefarmt. hab dann fast alle epics 8pvp9 gegen blaue pve items eingetauscht... und im laufe der zeit die blauen in epic pve eingetauscht... nur ist das ein verdammt langer und schwerer weg. den keiner gibt einen die chance sich besser auszustatten.

nach ca. 1/2 Jahr hatte ich 100 Heromarken zusammen! ihr könnt euch gar ned vorstellen was das für ein gefühl ist sie eine richtig geile robe davon zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun geh ich die nächsten 100 marken an... 

nur versteh ich nicht kaum einer nimmt mich kara mit... mit 932 schattenboni ist man doch im guten mittelfeld. ich hab immer das gefühl das alle anderen schattenpriester 1´300+ boni haben oder full S3 rumrennen die wiederum damit prolln ssc und co zu raiden -.- ich versteh das nicht.

ich kann für mein teil sagen das meine epix echt hart erarbeitet sind...

und wenn ich in heros gehe random ^^ (wie schon immer) dann gebe ich den die nur blaues oder auch mal noch 1 - 2 grüne tragen ein chance weil ich genau weis wie das ist -.-

grüße


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Besagten Ruf etc was du erwähnst, habe ich soweit und auch die dementsprechenden Items... (kann ja nur von mir sprechen). Trotz alledem finde ich keine Leute bzw Gruppe. Ich möchte ja nicht mal durch Kara gezogen werden oder ähnliches o.O Ich will bei den 5er Inis einfach anfangen um 

1. sie mal alle gesehen zu haben, 
2. dort noch Ruf pushen,
3. lernt man so in den verschiedensten Situiationen seinen Char optimal zu spielen
4. meine Ini Quests auch  mal erledigen zu können inkl. der Pre Q etc.

Verzauberungen und Sockel hab ich soweit ordentlich drauf (zumindet auf den Items wo ich weiss die behalte ich ein paar Tage) und zum Hit bin ich atm mit 64 (Moonkin) auch net so dolle ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cap ist 151 zzg. Talent

Aber um die blöden 5er Inis zu gehen sollte es allemal reichen ^^

Laut be imba steh ich mitm equip kurz vor Grull/ Maggi (wo ich noch nicht mal rein will) trotzdem schlechte Chancen überhaupt Leute zu finden als Rnd... -_-


----------



## Lanty (24. Juli 2008)

1. Kommt es immer auf die Leute an, wenn man Random geht muss man immer mit jemandem Rechnen der aus der reihe tanzt

2. so wie du es erzählst hat er mit keinem Wort erwähnt das er ihn nich wegen seinem Equip mt nimmt

3. ist ein Druid besser als 2ter tank da er wenn er mal nich tanken muss immer in Katze gehen kann und moderaten dmg austeilt

bei uns in der Gilde ist es Normal das Rotation in den Kara raids herscht damit jeder von zeit zu zeit an sein Equip kommt


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Da sind wir wieder beim Punkt ... Die Leute sehen und wissen als Rnd nicht wie man spielt und eine Chance wird einem selten gegeben, also schaut man auf das Equip... Ist leider so. Und wenn dann jemand mit PvP Items kommt, ist man eh unten durch ^^ Dabei versuchen die Leute (wie ich auch) einen Mix aus PvP/ PvE Items für den Anfang zu bekommen.

Und falls jetzt wieder einige kommen dann geht man halt mit Gilde/ Freundeslist.. wurde auch schon zu oft gesagt. Wenn man in einer ziemlich kleinen Gilde ist, hat man es schwer und selbt beim questen bevor man 70 ist, füllt sich die Freundesliste nicht mal eben. Selbst da ist es schon schwierig genug Leute für G Quests zu finden.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Juli 2008)

ich hät da auch n paar solche Geschichten auf Lager, will aber ned wieder erzählen, was hier schon zig mal wiedergegeben wurde...

besonders schlimm wars mit meinem Retripala.. ok, die sind sowieso ned beliebt.. und mit blau/grünem equip auch ned sooo die DD'ler... das stimmt.. aber da kam mir meine sturrheit dazwischen, die mir sagte, das ich weder Protpala noch healer werden will, da ich für beides schon n 70er hab...

seit ich mitm pala n paar iniruns hinter mir hab, und auch zwei bis drei epics, nehmen mich die Leute sogar öfters mit, und teilweise ändern sie sogar ihre vorurteile (auch wenn ich selten top 1 dd'ler bin) ^^... 
zum Glück gabs vorurteilsfreie Leute die mich davor auch mitnahmen.. wobei ich gestehen muss.. am Anfang macht n retri kaum schaden ^^


----------



## ReWahn (24. Juli 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Naja, hab ja nur die rüssi und die waffe pvp, rest is pve equip - und mach auch so nen ordentlichen schaden



Laut ddeinem Buffed.de Profil hast du 5/5 S2, 2 S2 Waffen und PvP-Armschienen...
ordenticher Schaden? woran gemessen? gegen PvE equippte schamis würest du im dmg hoffnungslos untergehen...


----------



## Caamasi (24. Juli 2008)

Ums mal etwas zusammen zu fassen, welche Erfahrungen ich in den 3 1/2 Jahren WoW bisher gemacht habe... Equip sagt absolut nichts über den Spieler aus, in keinster Weise. Da kann einer in T6 rumlaufen und hinterher kommt noch raus, dass der Char von Ebay stammt oder dass er gezogen wurde oder oder oder... und dass Skill > Equip ist, haben wir ja mittlerweile auch rausgefunden. Vll lesen es doch einige, die es betrifft, man soll ja nie die Hoffnung aufgeben.


----------



## mofsens (24. Juli 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> naja sind halt diese ganzen epicnazis ._. elenden 13 Jährigen Kinder, die bUsHiD0999 alddaaa hören und reden als wären sie gerne ausländer



das boese n wort :O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es waer schoen wenn die spieler mal daran denken wuerden das die ganze situation mal ganz anders ausgesehen hat...am anfang von bc sind die ersten, die kara gegangen sind bestimmt nich full epic gewesen mit 16k hp unbuffed und man hat es trotzdem geschafft...klar kann man das net so sehr in relation mit nem marken farmrun setzen aber mittlerweile is au bissl zeit vergangen un es kennen sogar leute die bosse die noch nichmal drinne waren in kara ^^ mit ner blauen twink grp rusht man da genauso durch wenn man weiss wie man seine klasse spielt wie mit eben nich so ner blauen twink grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spielerfahrung und spielerisches koennen > lila pixel gegenstaende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> und dass Skill > Equip ist, haben wir ja mittlerweile auch rausgefunden. Vll lesen es doch einige, die es betrifft, man soll ja nie die Hoffnung aufgeben.



im grunde hast du recht, was skill>equip betrifft.

allerdings sollte das equip immer ein gewissen grund niveau haben. gewissen dinge müssen beim equip vorhanden sein. 
trefferwertung wäre eines. man kann seine klasse noch so gut spielen, wenn die spielmechanik entscheidet, der angriff verfehlt, verfehlt er nunmal, und wenn das zu oft passiert leidet der dmg und am ende liegt ein boss eventuell nicht.

auch beim healer sollten gewisse dinge vorhanden sein, so ein gewisser + healwert und beim priester zum beispiel eine gewisse manareg. 
wenn es zu gering ist kommt man irgendwann ins schleudern oder muss potten ohne ende, was auch nicht so wirklich toll ist.

klar kann man so einige sachen durchs gruppenspiel kompensieren.

gewisses grundniveau sage ich, weil kara komplett blau equipt als einstieg angegangen werden kann, gegen schrecken der nacht kann es da eventuell eng werden, aber im ersten versuch muss der ja nicht liegen und man kann seine gruppe mit jedem run besser ausrüsten. 

markenfarmruns mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr. die wollen vollgas dadurch, ich spiele lieber entspannt, aber ich bin als einstieg leider gottes auch da mit gegangen, weil man auch als healer nur schlecht "normale" gruppen findet. ich hatte da einen t5+ tank vorne stehen und alle bosse waren easy going. 
der schreck war dann umso größer, wie ich mit gleichem equip (leider nix pasendes gedroppt) in einer halbwegs normalen gruppe da rein bin.


----------



## JP_1018 (24. Juli 2008)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:

Schurken sind beschissene Grp-Leader


----------



## Caamasi (24. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> im grunde hast du recht, was skill>equip betrifft.
> 
> allerdings sollte das equip immer ein gewissen grund niveau haben. gewissen dinge müssen beim equip vorhanden sein.
> trefferwertung wäre eines. man kann seine klasse noch so gut spielen, wenn die spielmechanik entscheidet, der angriff verfehlt, verfehlt er nunmal, und wenn das zu oft passiert leidet der dmg und am ende liegt ein boss eventuell nicht.
> ...




Dass ein gewisses Grundequip vorhanden sein sollte, streite ich auch gar nicht ab. Niemand kann erwarten, dass er den Schaden in den T6-Instanzen mit blauem Equip wegheilen kann.
Was ich selbst von jedem erwarte, ist, dass er sich ohne Anstoß von außen und in Eigeninitiative mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzt. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass er bei einem Heiler zB jede Heilung bis auf die fünfte Nachkommastelle ausrechnet, was welches Attribut hier genau bewirkt, sondern eher, welche Attribute für ihn generell wichtig sind. Ich kotze zB immer wieder ab, wenn ich Schamanen und Paladine, auf Heilung geskillt, mit geskilltem/gesockeltem Wille rumlaufen sehe. Da kann einer kommen mit T5 oder ähnlichem und einer vollkommen blau... wenn ich beide vergleiche und sehe, was wer wo wie verzaubert/gesockelt hat und sehe, dass der in blau für seine Skillung und Klasse bessere Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine hat, werd ich den für Kara mitnehmen. Ich bin nicht in der Pflicht, einem mit T5-Equip erläutern zu müssen, was für ihn wichtig ist und was absolut tabu ist (wie schon aufgeführt Wille bei Schamanen/Paladine). Erstens krieg ich von dem sowieso ne dumme Anmache a la "Halt die Klappe, ich hab T5 und weiß was ich da reinhauen muss", zweitens müsste das weit vor T5 schon passiert sein und drittens bin ich zwar in der Lage, für jede Klasse/Skillung wichtige Attribute herauszufinden, wenn ich mich lange genug damit auseinander setze, aber mir fehlt in der Hinsicht die ERFAHRUNG, wie sich welches Attribut genau auswirkt, mal von Zaubertrefferwertung für Caster ausgenommen. Das Hitcap kann man nachlesen auf WoWWiki, und das gilt es zu erreichen, aber mehr kann ich da einfach nicht sagen. Ich will eine Klasse angespielt haben, bevor ich mir ein Urteil darüber erlaube, in welcher Situation diese besondere Vorteile/Nachteile hat und wann welche Fähigkeit sinnvoll/-los ist.

Ok viel Text um nichts, aber ihr wisst was ich meine.

Ich schaue mir des öfteren auch das Equip anderer meiner Klasse an, weil ich trotz meiner langen Zeit immer noch dazu lerne und evtl erhalte ich ja da ein Anstoß, ein Gedanke, um mich noch etwas weiter zu verbessern. Leider treffe ich da sehr oft auch auf solche Fälle wie oben beschrieben. Ich hab zwar jetzt Schamanen/Paladine geschrieben, aber das trifft auf jede andere Klasse genauso zu.

Um das ganze jetzt mal abzuschließen: Klar gibt es für manche Instanzen ein Grundniveau, aber dennoch sagt diese Ausstattung wie in meinem vorherigen Post nichts über den Spieler aus, allerhöchstens, auf welche Art man diese Ausstattung verbessert.


----------



## Mr. Yes (24. Juli 2008)

Schade, das das nicht geht:

Man trägt grau und lässt sich vom MOB
grün und blau hau'n

Später wird's dann vielleicht violett!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadira- (24. Juli 2008)

Ihr müsst euch selber mal fragen, ob ihr Lust hättet eine Gilde mit aufzubauen, wo es genau das gibt was ihr bemängelt. Eine Gilde die noch nicht in Kara unterwegs ist und gerne ihr Blau-Zeug sammeln möchte um dann den ersten Schritt zu tun?

Die meisten wollen gerne bei einer Randomgruppe mitrennen wo alles klappt, es nimmt sie keiner mit, also beschweren sie sich hier. Dabei haben sie selber keine Lust Aufbauhilfe zu leisten in den meisten Fällen. Die Gilde geht noch nicht Kara? Da wollt ihr doch garnicht rein, weil aller Anfang nunmal schwer ist und man mit einer Truppe "Neustarter" nicht so schnell weiterkommt, als wenn man eine Randomgruppe erwischt, die einen mitnimmt.

Selbst die nettesten Leute sind in Versuchung, sofort in eine Raidgilde zu springen wenn sie könnten. Selber was aufbauen wie am Anfang von BC fällt den meisten schwer, beim Anblick anderer Gilden.

Wir haben zB eine Gilde die die Möglichkeiten bieten würde, zuerst 5er Instanzen zusammen, danach Kara, aber wir bekommen keine Leute. Im Gegenteil, uns wandern Leute in andere Gilden ab nachdem sie bei uns hochgelevelt haben und es ihnen bei uns nicht schnell genug geht. 

Anstatt zu jammern, macht doch einfach mal Anfängergilden auf, versucht Leute zu sammeln die mit euch Kara gehen wollen. Hier würden die meisten schon wieder ihre Energie verlieren, weil es einfach zu lange dauert, wenn doch der Randomkararun mit schnellen Epics und Marken winkt.

Vor WotlK haben kleine Gilden keine Chance mehr, musste ich leider schmerzlich feststellen. Andere Gilden sind eben einfach viel weiter und eine zu große Versuchung für die meisten. Wären alle die bei uns bisher raus sind noch da, hätten wir jetzt eine gute Karagruppe, aber es hätte Geduld erfordert und die fehlt den meisten in der heutigen schnellebigen WoW-Welt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Schade, das das nicht geht:
> 
> Man trägt grau und lässt sich vom MOB
> grün und blau hau'n
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idgie (24. Juli 2008)

Also mich erschreckt teilweise echt, was ich hier lesen muss oO.

Ich bin so gesehn nen absoluter Newbie und mein Main ist gerade mal auf lvl 63  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber natürlich macht man sich auch da gedanken, wie gehts weiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gilde in der ich bin ist auch ziemlich klein, ein 70iger, der zweite seit heute... könnte also schwer werden.... aber! (hehe) seit gestern gibt es ein Gildenbündnis mit einer anderen Gilde, hier gibt es wesentlich mehr 70iger, die auch schon die Erfahrung , dass Equip und vor allem die geduld mitbringen, solche  leuten wie mir zu helfen und die Chance geben zu lernen - ein Dank an diese Leutz, echt mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Sadira- schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch selber mal fragen, ob ihr Lust hättet eine Gilde mit aufzubauen, wo es genau das gibt was ihr bemängelt.



genau das habe ich versucht. extra für die gilde habe ich dann nen holypriester hochgezogen, weil immer heiler mangelware waren bei gildeninternen runs.
(nebenbei dann auch noch festgestellt, das mir der char unheimlich laune macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).

es funktionierte nicht. 

wenn man leute aufnimmt, die unter 70 sind, hilft man denen durch instanzen und ähnliches auf 70 hoch und dann sind sie weg.
entweder im pvp verschwunden, oder wechseln zu gilden mit regelmäßigen kara-farm-runs.

festgelegte termine, die vorher abgesprochen wurden, werden nicht eingehalten(anschließend wird sich aber lautstark beschwert das nix passiert und das man nicht vorwärts kommt). wenn dann doch genug leute anwesend sind, scheitert es daran, das sich viele spieler nicht an taktiken hallten und auch im kararaid ihren egotrip ausleben. andere kommen mit absoluten gammelequip an, wo man selbst über questsbelohnugen  um längen besseres erhält. 

schlechteres equip über buffood und ähnlichem ausgleichen ? nö, dazu muss ich je etwas farmen gehen, darauf hab ich keine lust, das mag ich nicht.

so lief es immer wieder, wenn man mal genug hatte, bei vielen hieß es sogar, was soll ich in kara ? im pvp gibs besseres zeug, schneller.
sich richtig reinhängen um die ini zu packen und die mitspieler zu equipen wollte sich kaum jemand. 

wenn man dann einige hat, wo dank hero runs ein paar epixx vorhanden waren, sind sie tage später aus der gilde ausgetreten und sind dann angeblich zu irgendwelchen arbeitskollegen (waren dann aber meist in serverbekannten farmgilden zufinden, dadrinne muss es ne unmenge an arbeitskollegen geben Oo).

alle wollten immerschneller ihre epixxx, nur keiner wollte dafür irgendwas investieren, dafür hatte niemand zeit irgendwelche bosstaktiken zu erlernen oder sonstwas.


----------



## Rangekiller (24. Juli 2008)

letztens hat doch echt einer zu meienm kumpel gemeint für kara bräuchte man 2,3k addheal, da hab ich mir auch gedacht: alles klar


----------



## Drolan (24. Juli 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> letztens hat doch echt einer zu meienm kumpel gemeint für kara bräuchte man 2,3k addheal, da hab ich mir auch gedacht: alles klar




natürlich. hat dein kumpel voll recht. 2,3k + heal, dann kann man einen grünen tank mit nehmen, dann einen noch schlechteren tank und den rest mit dds auffüllen. der eine heiler kann sich dann gemütlich zurück lehnen^^. daran sieht man mal wieder das manche spieler den aufbau von wow, wo man sein equip verbessern kann, überhaupt nicht kennen, verstehen oder verdrängt haben.

hier auf buffed gibts doch die schöne seite wo man das minimum equip für kara für jede klasse angezeigt bekommt. da ist nicht ein epic bei. merkt man da was?

genau. die leader die nur full epics wollen, versuchen ihr mangelndes spielkönnen hinter dem equip der anderen mitstreiter zu verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. meine meinung.

(jetzt kommen wieder die t6 flamer)

.....

(fertig? gut!)

gebt den kleinen eine chance wenigstens die möglichkeit von den 25er raids anzuschnuppern bevor man sie in eine tonne mit denen steckt die keinen skill haben. hab ich auch schon oft genug gesehen wie sowas gemacht wird. und jeder der behauptet equip = skill, hat vergessen, dass er irgendwann auch maleinen charakter auf stufe 1 mit grauen equip angefangen hat. und die tun mir leid die das vergessen haben. niemand wird episch geboren. ausser Arthas.

MFG

Drolan


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2008)

Drolan schrieb:


> gebt den kleinen eine chance wenigstens die möglichkeit von den 25er raids anzuschnuppern bevor man sie in eine tonne mit denen steckt die keinen skill haben. hab ich auch schon oft genug gesehen wie sowas gemacht wird. und jeder der behauptet equip = skill, hat vergessen, dass er irgendwann auch maleinen charakter auf stufe 1 mit grauen equip angefangen hat. und die tun mir leid die das vergessen haben. niemand wird episch geboren. ausser Arthas.



Meine Gilde gibt den "Kleinen" jeden Samstag eine Chance. Da gehen ein paar "Mains" und sonst nur Chars mit kaum bis gar kein Epic-Equip mit. Allerdings hat das einen Haken: Das sind unsere Gilden-Kleinen (Twinks und Neueinsteiger); keine Fremden.

Wenn ich mit meinem Main auf die Marken-Jagd gehe, will ich keine grün-blau-equipten Neulinge hochziehen - dafür gibt es Gilden -, sondern möglichst schnell durch Kara durch. Dazu gehört es, daß jeder den Boss kennt und Taktik-Erklärungen völlig unnötig sind. Das "Skill>Equip" ist unsinnig; es muß heißen: "Kara-Erfahrung>Skill>Equip". Wer die Kara-Bosse in- und auswendig kennt, braucht keinen sonderlich hohen "Skill"; er muß nur wissen, was er zu tun hat. Das ist die eigentliche Anforderung im Marken-Run - und genau die kann ein "Neuling" nicht bieten.

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber diejenigen, die herumweinen, daß die Random-Gruppen sie mangels Equip nicht mitnehmen, wollen in der Hauptsache nur durchgeschleift werden - ich hatte selbst das Vergnügen, mal jemandem erklären zu dürfen, daß ein "Marken-Run" nicht dafür da ist, seine Ausrüstung aufzuwerten. 

Selbst in der Gilde habe ich entsprechende Erfahrungen, weil der Kara-Anfang vor knapp einem Jahr auf wenig Interesse stieß und die Teilnahme sehr bescheiden ausfiel - wir mußten uns "damals" mit einigen gildenfremden Spielern aushelfen. Als die ersten Hürden geschafft waren und den Leuten klar wurde, daß wir tatsächlich in der Lage waren, das Ding zu rocken, konnten wir uns plötzlich vor Anmeldungen nicht mehr retten - und ein paar merkwürdige Leute schlossen sich der Gilde an, die nach erfolgreicher Kara-Ausstattung lieber zu ihren "Freunden" wechselten. 

Jammert nicht rum, daß ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet, sondern stellt selbst was auf die Beine. Entweder schließt ihr euch zu "Anfänger-Gilden" zusammen oder schreibt selbst einen "Kara-Run für Anfänger" aus. Das bedeutet natürlich, daß ihr die Taktiken nicht erklärt bekommt, sondern sie euch anlesen und ausprobieren müsst - und daß ihr sehr viel üben müßt. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, dann könnt ihr halt nicht Kara gehen! Rnd-Gruppen sind keine Wohlfahrtsveranstaltung!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, das Equip in WoW über dem Skill steht. 
Da heißt es dann:"Sry dich nehmen wir nicht mit, weil dein Equip zu schlecht ist!"
Das was Bimbam schrieb ist schon richtig. Kennt man die Taktiken in und Auswendig ist in Kara ist alles perfekt.
Es sollte der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.
Sollen doch alle FFK raiden gehen, dann sieht man mal, wer skill hat und wer nicht.
Ich mein es ist schon klar, das man einen Char nicht von heute auf morgen gut equipen kann.
Man muss auch schon etwas dafür tun. Sprich Gold und Zeit investieren.
Man geht ja nicht alleine in eine Instanz sonder mit einer Gruppe. Wenn man dann nicht gut equipt ist, heiß es gleich, das man unsportlich gegenüber den anderen ist, die einen auffangen.
Beim Tank zählt nicht nur sein Equip, sondern der muss auch spielen können. Ebenso der Heiler, ganz gleich welche Klasse.


----------



## Daretina (25. Juli 2008)

Leute, Leute..

dies soll kein wein theard sein wo die leite meckerndie nicht mitgenommen werden. sondern eine diskusion über die leute die denken das jeder episch auf die welt kommt. man T4 nachgeschmissen bekommt und unter t5 man nen noob ist. 

BimmBamm wenn ich seinen satz nehme Kara Erfahrung > skill > equip
dann kann ich ja mit meinem grünen twink gleich kara ^^ weil ich kenne es im schlaf o_O mich nimmt aber trotzdem keiner mit ^^  den es wird nich nach kennst du kara gefragt, es wird nicht nach hast schonmal geraidet gefragt und auch nicht nach wie gut kennst du deinen char... sondern nach wie lila bist du..
Hier geht es nicht darum das wer durchgeschleift werden will.. sondern das man sich nicht ans herz fasst und wem der vieleicht nur 1 lila teil hat mitnimmt und es für den raid keine einbußen gibt weil gerade kara eh 99% überequipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erinnert euch ans Rl da seit ihr auch lieber Blau xD als Lila ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> BimmBamm wenn ich seinen satz nehme Kara Erfahrung > skill > equip
> dann kann ich ja mit meinem grünen twink gleich kara ^^ weil ich kenne es im schlaf o_O mich nimmt aber trotzdem keiner mit ^^  den es wird nich nach kennst du kara gefragt, es wird nicht nach hast schonmal geraidet gefragt und auch nicht nach wie gut kennst du deinen char... sondern nach wie lila bist du..



In der Gilde würde ich Dich mitnehmen - nicht aber auf einen Farm-Run. Bei uns in der Gilde wird jeder halbwegs taugliche Twink / Neueinsteiger mitgeschleift, wenn der Platz da ist. Wenn da jedoch für eine Rnd-Gruppe "Farm-" oder "Marken-Run" oder "entsprechendes Equip muß vorhanden sein" steht, kann man doch 100 % von einem "schnellen Run" ausgehen - da haben Neueinsteiger nichts zu suchen; sie würden auch nichts lernen. Da wird der Trash unablässig gepullt und weggeknüppelt; wer Reg- oder Klopause braucht, wird zurückgelassen und holt den Raid später wieder ein. Das ist ja auch der Spaß an Rnd-Farm-Runs, daß man schaut, wie schnell man durch das Ding durchrauschen kann (mein Rekord liegt bei 2 1/2 Stunden - anfangs haben wir 2 Raidtage mit 4 - 5 Stunden gehabt, wobei wir uns langsam zum Prinzen vorgearbeitet haben. Das ist ja auch das, was den meisten Spaß bringt, wenn man mit einem spaßigen Haufen nach Wochen endlich einen Boss zum ersten Mal gelegt hat). 

Es ist doch so, daß es erst Kara-Rnd-Gruppen gibt, seitdem Leute über entsprechendes Equip sowie Erfahrung verfügen, um diese Instanz auch nichteingespielt ohne Probleme zu bewältigen. Sicher gibt es im LFG-Channel auch Vollidioten, die meinen, man bräuchte nur lilafarbenes Equip gleich welcher Art, um auch ohne jegliche Erfahrung mal eben Kara zu clearen - aber welcher "geskillter Kara-Einsteiger" mit grün-blauem Equip will denn mit solchen Leuten mit? Seid doch froh, daß ihr euch nicht mit solchen Trotteln herumschlagen müßt.

Wie bereits gesagt: Wer Kara gehen möchte, sollte sich nach einer entsprechenden Stamm-Gruppe umsehen oder eine Gilde suchen/gründen; nicht aber sich auf Rnds verlassen. Organisiert spielt es sich immer streßfreier und es bringt in jedem Falle mehr Spaß.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Phrandosina (25. Juli 2008)

das ist mal wieder typisch mimimimimi von dem TE:

Es ist klar, dass es GRÜNDE dafür gibt nur leute mit fullepic mitzunehmen.

1. man ist nicht wirklich dafür da andere chars auszustatten wenn man schnell durch karazhan möchte. dafür gibt es die normalen runs, die nicht als markenrun bezeichnet wurden. wobei sich viele markenrun schimpfen die keine sind.

2. eine gilde ist dafür verantwortlich einen auszustatten, aber selbst dort gibt es grenzen. immerhin kann man durchaus locker einen twink-karazhan-raid auf die beine stellen. auch random.. man muss es nur gut bezeichnen. und wenn es tatsächlich viele gibt ie noch equip daraus brauchen, werden die leute dann schon hellhörig werden.

3. wir in unserer gilde nehmen, falls wir wirklich mal rnd's mitnehmen, durchaus auch 1-2 blau equippte leute mit. unsere mindestanforderung heisst aber lvl 70er rüstung in blau. ab dem equip nehmen wir sogar auf. biete sich aber ein full epic spieler an, wird er den vorrang bekommen, sofern es sich um die charklasse handelt., die wir in ssc/tk noch bennötigen, da dies eine gute gelegenheit darstellt neue spieler kennen zu lernen.

es gibt also immer gründe, wieso man full epics mitnimmt und es gibt immer möglichkeiten dennoch in blau einen raid zu finden. spätestens wenn man selbst einen aufmacht.. wie der schurke in dem 1. posting. aber wenn man selten mitgenommen wird (schurken und jäger zb gibt es wie sand am meer, da ist das dann eben schwer und ist bedingt auf die unvernunft zu meinen der 7 millionste jäger wäre vonnöten anstatt mal was anderes zu leven) kann man dann schon mal die sichtweise bekommen. heute will man selbst nur fullepics damit man selber ausgestattet wird. aylso dennoch verständlich zum teil.

ach ja und noch was an die leute die meinen sie kommen nicht in inis: es ist ein leichtes auch in blau heroic inis zu bekommen. ferner ist es ein leichtes in grün normale inis zu bekommen, ausser man ist jäger oder schurke. denn die ganzen twinks die gerade hochgelevelt werden suchen immer gern anschluss. aber wer erwartet innerhalb von 5 minuten eine gruppe zu finden, sollte eine gute gilde im rücken haben oder eben die augen aufmachen: das gabs selten.. wartezeiten von 1 stunde können normal sein und müssen eingeplant werden.

und nochwas: man kann fast fullepic nur durch heros werden plus den richtigen beruf!

also ... KÄSE zum WHINE?


----------



## Mitzy (25. Juli 2008)

Phrandosina schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> ach ja und noch was an die leute die meinen sie kommen nicht in inis: es ist ein leichtes auch in blau heroic inis zu bekommen. ferner ist es ein leichtes in grün normale inis zu bekommen, ausser man ist jäger oder schurke. denn die ganzen twinks die gerade hochgelevelt werden suchen immer gern anschluss. aber wer erwartet innerhalb von 5 minuten eine gruppe zu finden, sollte eine gute gilde im rücken haben oder eben die augen aufmachen: das gabs selten.. wartezeiten von 1 stunde können normal sein und müssen eingeplant werden.
> 
> ...



Ich hab 3 Stunden gesucht als Tank für Sethekhallen (wollte den Schlüssel). Ich hab dann noch mit meinem Heiler an einem anderen Tag wieder 3 Stunden gesucht. Ich hab die Inis variieren lassen, ich habe mehr als 1 Stunde gesucht und nie jmd. gefunden (nach diesen 2 Tagen hab ich meistens im SucheNachGruppe Interface 3 Inis "aktiv" geschaltet.

plus richtiger Beruf- ok, dann darf niemand mehr Verzauberer, Alchimist und Juwelenschleifer werden- die können keine Ausrüstung basteln, sind folglich "am Arsc*".

Und immer sagen "such Gilde, dann haste alles"- finde Gilde, dann haste was. Gibt zu viele Ego- Gilden.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. Juli 2008)

also mir grauts auch schon davor, wenn ich mit meinem jägertwink
soweit bin kara oder heros anzugehen.

ich bin durch arbeit und familie auch kaum in den raids meiner gilde,
hin und wieder das glück, dass keiner mehr was brauchte aus ssc oder der festung
und schon hatte ich meinen krieger mit einigen marken wenigstens soweit, dass
ich auch den markenrungruppen mich anschließen *durfte* - letztendlich war
es mein schwertschmiedeschwert in der endstufe und meine 1856 ap, die mich in die
gruppe brachten

aber mit meinem jetzt lvl 62er jäger wirds da nicht mehr so leicht - da wenn gruppen
für kara oder heros gesucht werden immer der zusatz "nur full epiq", "nur sehr gut
equipte", "nur leute für schnelle markenruns" gesucht OMG

naja - werd mich erst mal mit den quests aus nethersturm und schattenmondtal ausrüsten
evtl fraktionitems ab respekvoll holen und dann weiter sehen

ab dem neuen addon - wird sowieso wieder alles durch grüne sachen ausgetauscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber schlimmt ist es schon - die einstellung von so manchen spieler

das heisst aber nicht, dass ich mich durch kara ziehen lassen möchte !

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Narisa (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss ja sagen, wenn man *Glück* hat, wird man überall mit hingenommen... Ich selsbt raide nun jeden Samstag FdS - The Eye mit noch teils Blauem Equip.... Aber so ein verhalten wie es einige Leute an den Tag legen *hey selbst nur noch ein blaues Teil ist für nen Kararaid zu schlecht*

Mir gehts mit meinem Tank genauso.... Der ganze Server schreit nach neuen Tanks, aber wie soll man die bitteschön ausrüsten? nagut auf lvl 70 heros machen, aber was ich dann meistens höre *wie du hast nur 10k life unbuffed?*
ich *ja*
die dann wieder *ne sorry ich hab kein bock auf wiperei und repkosten*

Da frage ich mich dann wieder: Warum lvlst du extra nen tank hoch, der dann ehhh nirgends hin mitgenommen wird?

Wie auch einige Vorredner, denen ich voll und ganz zustimme, wird WoW nur noch von Item-Geilen gespielt.... aber jetzt Frage ich mich und ihr euch wahrscheinlich auch: Muss das sein? WoW ist kein Spiel mehr, sondern nur noch Itemkampf? Zählt der Skill eines Spielers gar nciths mehr?


greets 
Narisa


----------



## Kowabonga (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch leider ein Normalzustand geworden. Es muss halt alles schnell gehen. Und genau das ist das Problem. Früher gab es noch Instanzen, die haben halt ihre Zeit gedauert, da sie gewaltig groß waren. Und einen Wipe konnte man oftmals auch mit allen Kräften nicht verhindern. Nichtsdestotrotz hat es einfach tierisch Spaß gemacht. Wo bleibt denn die Herausforderung, wenn ich nur noch überall in 20 Minuten Halb-AFK durchfegen will? 

Wenn es von vornherein so ausgelegt ist, dann spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber die "Feigheit" einiger Spieler, sich auch mal auf lower equipte Gruppenmitglieder einzulassen, ist einfach frustrierend. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, eben solche Spieler haben ihr ganzes WoW Leben lang nichts anderes gemacht als in die Instanzen einzutreten, die ganzen perfekt ausgestatteten Charaktere alles töten zu lassen, schnell alles looten und ab in die nächste Instanz. Denn grade solche Spieler haben oftmals kein Verständnis von Gruppenspiel, was ich eigentlich recht  schade finde. (Auch wenn das nicht mehr wirklich zum Thema gehörte, musste ich es jetzt einfach loswerden)

B2T bleibt nur zu sagen, dass viele epische Spieler vergessen haben, dass sie auch mal klein waren. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## morimx (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, ich hab mal einen Tip für Euch,

einer meiner Magekollegen hat mal gezeigt, wo man die besten Sachen ganz ohne Raid herbekommt.

Das ist zwar nur für Magier, aber das kann man sicher für andere Klassen ableiten

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## abNORmaler (25. Juli 2008)

Habs die Woche an meiner Kriegerin gemerkt. Mit der Gilde Kara nP die nehmen mich mit. Random keine Chance auch net als MT 2. Da sagt man mir geh dich erst mal ausstatten. Soweit so gut, wie soll ich mich aber ausstatten wenn ich Schattenlabby NORMAL nicht mitgenommen werde, weil angeblich meine 12k HP ungebuffed nicht reichen??
Und dann suchen sie dauernt Tanks für HC wie soll man HC tanken wenn man nicht einmal normale Instanzen tanken darf??
Und daraus ergibt sich dann natürlich ein Tankmagel.

Naja was solls manche lernen es nie und dass sie auch mal Blau angezogen waren glaub ich net. Denen wurde bei ACC Erstellung ein Gutschein über 150 Epics mitgegeben so wie die sich aufführen.


----------



## mightydragon (25. Juli 2008)

*@ Kowabonga:* Es muss alles schnell schnell gehen?
Warum muss ich einen frischen 70er beispielsweise durch Karazhan oder heroische Instanzen ziehen?
Wenn ich im T5 Content unterwegs bin, will ich in Karazhan maximal 3 Stunden verbringen und nicht die Leute, die ein schwaches Equip, haben im Damage voll abziehen und durch Karazhan ziehen.
Diese lernen dadurch nicht wie sie zu spielen haben, was ihnen an Stats fehlt, wie sie ihr volles Schadenspotential entfalten können oder wie die Bosskämpfe in vorgesehener Dauer ablaufen.
Da liegt momentan auch der Streitpunkt in meiner Gilde: Alle frischen 70er jammern rum, dass sie durch Kara gezogen werden wollen.
Mein Gildenleiter nimmt die Leute sofern in seinem Raid-Trupp Platz ist auch mit.
Sofern man aber einmal sagt, dass das rein von den Anforderungen nicht passt, ist man der böse Mann und hat doch garkeine Ahnung vom Raiden.
Das Ergebnis kriegt man dann bei Gruul präsentiert, wenn man die ganzen durch Kara gezogenen Leute mitnimmt -> Man wipet 6 mal bei Maulgar und bricht ab.
In der Zeit renn ich mit anderen Truppen bei Gruul und Maggi herum.
Ein Weiteres ist, dass die ganzen Raidfähigen Leute sich neue Gilden suchen, weil sie auf den Kindergarten keine Lust haben.

Markenruns sind ganz klar nur für episch equipte Leute mit Raiderfahrung.
Da will sich auch keiner mehr damit abplagen einem jeden Boss und jeden Trashmob zu erklären.
Das kann man in den Zügeln für Neulinge machen.


----------



## Amokee (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt - und das zeigt die Diskussion ja auch hier - immer zwei Seiten einer Medaille:

Ja, es ist verdammt schwer, als non-Epic-equipter-Spieler einen Raid-Platz zu ergattern. Das habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren. Ich habe dann eben alles durchprobiert und mir mit Ruf-Equip, Berufs-Equip (Rüstungsschmied) und Teilen aus Instanzen (blau) ein ganz passables Gear zusammen gebastelt. Eine Menge Gold im AH ausgegeben - unter anderem für Sockel und den Handelschannel vollgespammt auf der Suche nach VZs.

Gilden-intern bekommen wir Kara nicht gebacken - es fehlen einfach noch drei - vier Spieler (egal ob nun das Equipment fehlt oder das Spielverständnis). Um meinen Tank also weiter auszurüsten, bin ich auf Hero-Randoms oder Kara-Random-Runs angewiesen. Nach diversen Runs als 2nd Tank in Kara weiß ich nun ziemlich gut, wo der Hase lang läuft und kann in Marken-Runs ebenfalls als 2nd - und vermutlich nach einiger Zeit auch als MT laufen. Das ist MEIN Weg - und ich würde den auch immer wieder gehen, wenn eben die Gilde andere Interessen hat oder sich in großen Teilen damit beschäftigt, den nächsten Twink auf 70 zu bringen - obwohl der 1. oder 2. 70er gerade fertig ist. Ich verurteile das nicht - aber das ist nicht meine Spielweiese.

Die andere Seite ist sicher einfacher: sich mit einer funktionierenden Gilde durch die Inis (non oder heroic) durchzukämpfen - Kara anzugehen und dann weiter im Content.

Aber in den meisten Fällen (das betrifft vermutlich eine Menge Realms) - gibt es einfach zu wenig Gilden, in denen es tatsächlich eine Gemeinschaft von Spielern gibt, die es zulassen, dass auch neben ihnen Spieler im Content ebenfalls gut voran kommen. Das ist wohl das alles entscheidende EGO-Problem, dass es in WOW gibt. Zuerst mein Main, dann mein Twink und dann nochmal mein Twink und dann der Twink vom Kollegen, Freund, Gildemember und und .... und dann vielleicht mal random einen anderen mitnehmen.

Ich gehe gerne Random auch noch normale Inis, damit ich einfach die (Lauf)-Wege mancher Mobs mir noch einmal in Erinnerung bringen kann - dazu habe ich auf der FL einige Spieler - und eben meine Gilden-Mitglieder - und auch ab und zu gehe ich komplett Random und erweitere entweder meine FL oder merke mir den ein oder anderen "Ebay-Char".

Schlussendlich bleibt für Spieler wie mich nichts anderes übrig, als Random zu gehen - oder sich eine neue Gilde zu suchen, auch wenn ich mit vielen meiner jetzigen Gilde gerne spiele.

Herzlichst


----------



## Monka (25. Juli 2008)

Sers,

ich kan dazu nur meine sicht der dinge schilder. 
Bei mir ist es halt so, das ich so 3 Freunde Frage wie siehts aus Bock auf Kara und da ist dann meist schon klar ich muss Tanken ( Prot Pala) rest halt nur DDs (kenn auch irgendwie nur DDs) ich such dann erstmal 2 Heiler was eigendlich reicht und dann rdms wobei mir egal ist wie das equip is solange ich am leben bleibe sollte kaum einer (außer einer meiner DD freude) die aggro klauen ^^.  Und dann gehts los mit sehr viel spaß, weil wir 4 dann immer soviel scheiße labern das die Stimmung auf alle überschwapt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so dann nach ca. 3std. 2 wipes vielleicht beim Schrecken sind wa dann auch scho durch.

SO! versuch ich als Retri nen Kara raid zufinden pustekuchen nix da. Findet sich kein Tank :-( und die Gruppe löst sich auf.
Ich finds schade das sich so wenig Tanks finden auf den Servern. 
Will mich jetzt nicht in den Himmel loben aber ich skill immer mal zum WE von Holy auf Prot auf Retri auf Prot auf Retri auf Holy (Sonntags zum Raid) Was leider kaum ein anderer machen will. Krieger wollen meist nur Dmg machen, Dudus naja Tanken wenns nicht anders geht und Prots gibs zuwenig find ich.

Naja soviel zum Fred^^

greets an smile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (25. Juli 2008)

Der Erfolg in Random-Gruppen hängt einzig und allein vom Zusammespiel ab und nicht vom Equip. Eine komplett blau equippte Gruppe kommt da auch schnell durch, solange die zusammensetzung passt.

Mein Krieger (mal def - mal off geskillt) wird von den "Marken-Farmern" auch nicht gern mitgenommen, obwohl ich längst critimmun bin und 2/3 epic equippt (Heros, Marken, Gladi, kara). Der Raidleader neulich hat mir abgesagt und die haben noch mindestens 45 min. lang nen Tank gesucht. Das grenzt fast schon an Dummheit... Naja was solls. Dann skill ich eben wieder um auf Off (auch ca. 2/3 epic) und Farm etwas ><

Ich sollte mir angewöhnen selber mal die Initiative zu ergreifen und nen Kara-Run leiten. Besetzt nur mit Casuals, die noch nicht full-epic sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verzichte gerne auf Items, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Rolandos (25. Juli 2008)

mightydragon schrieb:


> *@ Kowabonga:* Es muss alles schnell schnell gehen?
> Warum muss ich einen frischen 70er beispielsweise durch Karazhan oder heroische Instanzen ziehen?



Was nennst du ziehen, Willst du etwa behaupten das du als T-Weisichnicht in der Lage bist Kara und heroische allein zu  säubern?
LOL das möcht ich mal sehen.
Man kann gewiss sagen, das Jeder der mitkommt auch sein besstes dazu beiträgt.
Unter Ziehen verstehe ich, ich kloppe alles um, und der Rest ist AFK. 




mightydragon schrieb:


> Wenn ich im T5 Content unterwegs bin, will ich in Karazhan maximal 3 Stunden verbringen und nicht die Leute, die ein schwaches Equip, haben im Damage voll abziehen und durch Karazhan ziehen.
> Diese lernen dadurch nicht wie sie zu spielen haben, was ihnen an Stats fehlt, wie sie ihr volles Schadenspotential entfalten können



Da sieht man wieder wie arrogant mancher Spieler sein kann. 
Es kommt nicht darauf an sich schnell durchzukloppen, auch wenn es zum 99igsten male ist, Sondern einfach darauf das man zusammen spielt, dann kann es auch 6 Stunden dauern, natürlich dann an 2 Tagen. Und wenn man den Mitspielern zum 100tsten mal erklärt wie welcher Boss anzugehen ist, wo ist das Problem??
Bist du nicht selber zigmal über den nächsten Boss aufgeklärt worden? Oder in der Schule über diese oder jene Regel von irgendwas. 

Ich ging auch als 70iger mit durch den Flammenschlund, ich habe aber nicht alles umgeblasen, das mussten der Rest der Gruppe schon selber erledigen. Da hatte ich nur eingegriffen wenn es knapp wurde. Das geht auch und alle waren froh und glücklich. 



mightydragon schrieb:


> Da liegt momentan auch der Streitpunkt in meiner Gilde: Alle frischen 70er jammern rum, dass sie durch Kara gezogen werden wollen.



Siehe oben.




mightydragon schrieb:


> Mein Gildenleiter nimmt die Leute sofern in seinem Raid-Trupp Platz ist auch mit.



Der ist in Ordnung, du nicht.



mightydragon schrieb:


> Sofern man aber einmal sagt, dass das rein von den Anforderungen nicht passt, ist man der böse Mann und hat doch garkeine Ahnung vom Raiden.



Dann muss den Leuten ebend geholfen werden, da geht man mit ihnen los und besorgt zusammen die nötige Ausrüstung, und übt in den einfacheren Inis.
Wenn alle Menschen so denken/gedacht haben wie du und verschiedene andere Spieler, würden wir immer noch in Höhlen wohnen und Dreck fressen. 
Denn nur erfahrene Spieler/Ausbilder sind in der Lage Nachwuchs auf den eigenen/oder einen guten Stand zu bringen. Kein Wunder das viellerorts Gilden den Bach runter gehen, oder Spieler keine Lust mehr haben. Wenn du irgend wann dann plötzlich alleine vor einer Ini stehst, weil kein Anderer mehr mitkommen kann, weil du arroganter Weise den Nachwuchs vernachlässigt hast, ist nichts mehr mit Raiden und du wirst nie mehr Spass haben.






mightydragon schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis kriegt man dann bei Gruul präsentiert, wenn man die ganzen durch Kara gezogenen Leute mitnimmt -> Man wipet 6 mal bei Maulgar und bricht ab.



Das ist dann aber deine eigene Schuld. Woher sollen die Spieler denn auch wissen worauf es ankommt wenn sich keiner um sie kümmert und ihne nicht erklärt worauf es ankommt.



mightydragon schrieb:


> Markenruns sind ganz klar nur für episch equipte Leute mit Raiderfahrung.
> Da will sich auch keiner mehr damit abplagen einem jeden Boss und jeden Trashmob zu erklären.


Siehe oben.


----------



## MrBrowni (25. Juli 2008)

@Rolandos
Ich sehe es genau so wie du

Die meisten Spieler meinen sie hätten "skill", nur weil sie im T5/T6 Endgame unterwegs sind.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es viel Anspruchsvoller ist sich mit Random Gruppen oder immer wieder wechselnden Gruppenzusammenstellungen eine Herrausvorderung zu bestehen. Dort kann man dann beweißen wieviel "skill" jeder Spieler hat, egal mit welchem Equip. (es sollte wenigstens den Mindestanforderungen genügen). Aber nur dann macht spielen Spass... Reppkosten sind mir dank der vielen Daily´s doch vollkommen egal.

Wir waren gestern Kara, sind zwar nur einmal komplett bei Aran gewipt ( er hatte noch 4000HP), doch wir hatten trotz vieler Einzeltode viel Spass im TS


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

Ja das Verhalten ist mir bei uns auf Thrall auch schon aufgefallen. Mit dem epishen Equip ist es wie mit dem Geld. Hat man es, schaut ma auf die runter, die es nciht haben. Es meckern zwar immer alle, wenn keine neuen guten Spieler dazu kommen, aber man möchte den Leuten auch nicht helfen. Naja. Natürlich ist nicht jeder episch equipte Spieler so, aber viele...

LG Gwynny


----------



## naclador (25. Juli 2008)

Okay mal andersrum gefragt, welche Verpflichtung hat man denn schwächere Charaktere in Kara auszustatten ?
Ich würde da gerne mal eine Antwort drauf bekommen, da soviele davon sprechen das die Leute die besseres Equip haben doch schwächere Spieler unterstützen sollen. Ich meine, ich gehe mit meinem Chars auch mit nicht so stark equippten Leuten, hab dann halt mal im Healmeter ~65% der Heilleistung erbracht, stehe im Dmgmeter deutlich abgesetzt auf Platz 1, oder hab den Heilern ausreichend Langeweile beschert, naja so what.

Wenn das jemand macht okay, aber wieso zur Hölle kommt Ihr darauf das zu erwarten ?

Worauf soll sich denn eurer Meinung nach diese Verpflichtung begründen ?

Und um mal eine Lanze für die Leute zu brechen die im T5 Content Raiden, glaubt ihr die haben unbedingt Lust wenn sie schon 3 oder mehr Tage die Woche Raiden , dann noch 2 Raidabende (gemäß Rolandos Vorschlag) in Karazhan zu verbringen ? Es ist ihre Freizeit und Ihr wollt entscheiden wie sie die zu verbringen haben ?


----------



## Mindista (25. Juli 2008)

naclador schrieb:


> Okay mal andersrum gefragt, welche Verpflichtung hat man denn schwächere Charaktere in Kara auszustatten ?



ich habs mal auf das wesentliche gekürtzt.


streng genommen hat man KEINE verpflichtung, soweit richtig, jo.

aber: 

wieviele threads gibs hier im forum, wo geplärt wird, es gibt keine tanks oder es gibt keine heiler oder es fehle dieses und jenes.
tanks und heiler an sich gibs genug, nur sind viele davon nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet und werden dann abgelehnt und die jammerei an sich geht wieder von vorne los.

wie oft sehe ich, das auf meinem server aegwynn nach mitspielern klasse a,b,c,... für raidinstanz x,y gesucht werden.
mitbringen equip und erfahrung. wie oft sehe ich, das von anderen servern spieler rüberkommen und andere spieler abwerben wollen, also mit serverwechsel?

verdammt oft.

das problem ist dann das, spieler die wirklich interesse an solchen raids haben, haben meist ihren festen raid mit ihrem stammplatz und werden den mit sicherheit auch nicht verlassen.

woher soll also nachwuchs kommen ? in aktuellen lvl70 10 man instanzen erfahrungen zu sammeln wird von etablierten spielern den neulingen sau schwer gemacht, aber andererseits wird gejammert wenn kein nachwuchs da ist.


----------



## mightydragon (25. Juli 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Und wenn man den Mitspielern zum 100tsten mal erklärt wie welcher Boss anzugehen ist, wo ist das Problem??
> Bist du nicht selber zigmal über den nächsten Boss aufgeklärt worden? Oder in der Schule über diese oder jene Regel von irgendwas.


Dann such ich mir aber auch eine Truppe die die Mindestanforderungen für Kara erfüllt und das Equip braucht.
Da gebe ich meine Erfahrung selbstverständlich zum Besten.
Ich wurde nicht zigmal über die Bosse aufgeklärt, weil ich mich im Vorwege informiert hab und bei der ersten Erklärung aufmerksam aufgepasst hab und auch doofe Frage gestellt hab um den Worst Case zu vermeiden.


Rolandos schrieb:


> Dann muss den Leuten ebend geholfen werden, da geht man mit ihnen los und besorgt zusammen die nötige Ausrüstung, und übt in den einfacheren Inis.
> Wenn alle Menschen so denken/gedacht haben wie du und verschiedene andere Spieler, würden wir immer noch in Höhlen wohnen und Dreck fressen.
> Denn nur erfahrene Spieler/Ausbilder sind in der Lage Nachwuchs auf den eigenen/oder einen guten Stand zu bringen. Kein Wunder das viellerorts Gilden den Bach runter gehen, oder Spieler keine Lust mehr haben. Wenn du irgend wann dann plötzlich alleine vor einer Ini stehst, weil kein Anderer mehr mitkommen kann, weil du arroganter Weise den Nachwuchs vernachlässigt hast, ist nichts mehr mit Raiden und du wirst nie mehr Spass haben.


Hab ich gesagt das ich das nicht mache?
Ich mach regelmäßig die Heroic-Dailys und nehm irgendwen aus der Gilde mit.
Da schau ich nicht groß nach dem Equip. Nur da man auch mal die Aktivitäten der Member verfolgt, sehe ich größtenteils keine Initiative sich duch Instanzen zu schlagen.
Ich muss die Leute ansprechen damit sie mitkommen. Da frag ich mich was die Leute dann in Karazhan verloren haben, wenn sie nicht mal Eigeninitiative für 'ne kleine Daily zeigen.


Rolandos schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber deine eigene Schuld. Woher sollen die Spieler denn auch wissen worauf es ankommt wenn sich keiner um sie kümmert und ihne nicht erklärt worauf es ankommt.


Falsch. Die Spieler bekommen vorher alles breit erklärt und stellen ihre Fragen auch doppelt und dreifach.
Das nervt zwar mit der Zeit, ist aber vollkommen legitim, weil wir ja alle die Bosse legen wollen.
Nur wer die Kill-Reihenfolge und andere Features der Bosse nach dem 2. Wipe immer noch nicht weiß, das tut mir dann nicht mehr leid.
-------------------------
Alles in allem fand ich deinen Post recht interessant, muss nur leider feststellen dass du mir nicht ganz folgen konntest.
Das schlimmste ist nich, dass ich den Spielern zum Equip verhelfe, sondern das sie einfach nicht lernen was sie zu machen haben.
Ich habe bei mir einen Hexer in der Gilde der sockelt seinen T4 Kopf mit Heilboni-Steinchen und die Schultern mit kritischer Trefferwertung (nicht kritischer Zaubertrefferwertung!).
Da frage ich mich wie sehr man seine Klasse auf Level 70 noch verfehlen kann. Selbst auf dezente Hinweise wird nicht mal reagiert.
Warum darf ich mich als Raider, der etwas aktiver als die Meisten in meiner Gilde ist, nicht drüber aufregen das die Hilfe nicht angenommen wird?
Ich helfe den Leuten in der Regel gerne. Ich baue Ingi-Sachen für sie (besorge selber noch die Mats), stelle Erze in Massen zur Verfügung, sage den Leuten was für Anforderungen Karazhan stellt, wo man das D3 herkommt und wenn mich einer fragt ob ich mit in Instanz xyz möchte, sag ich garantiert nicht nein weil das Equip schlecht ist...
Das hören sich die meisten an und denken "blabla lass den Idioten mal reden... Wir lassen uns lieber durch Karazhan vom Gildenleiter samt ein paar alten Hasen ziehen." 
Ich vermisse die Eigeninitiative bei den Spielern - Im Job bekomme ich auch nicht von meinem Ausbilder alles in den Arsch geschoben.
Mein Java-Wissen in Sachen Thread- und Datenbankprogrammierung muss ich mir auch selber erarbeiten und erforschen.
Man kann nicht immer alles wissen aber dann kann man höflich nachfragen und das auch bitte dankend annehmen und nicht sich umdrehen und das Gegenteil machen...
Die Einstellung "Jetzt bin ich 70, jetzt müssen mich die Großen durch Karazhan ziehen" Fatal. Man kann nicht nur nehmen - Solltet ihr auch gelernt haben!

Und wenn die frischen 70er meinen sie haben das Zeug für Karazhan: Warum versuchen sie nicht eigene Gruppen aufzustellen um vllt die ersten 3 Bosse zu legen?
Attumen und die Maid sind ja nicht gerade die Herausforderung schlechthin... Moroes ist da wohl ein wenig kniffliger

@ MrBrowni -- Ich spiele meine Klasse in der Regel sehr gut. Fehler sind menschlich und passieren, wenn man mal einen schlecht Tag hatte oder sonst was.
Da habe ich nichts gegen und ich wipe hier und da auch mal. Das brauch ich weder zu vertuschen noch mag ich das schön reden.
Nur andere dürfen auch gern ihr Bestes geben und nicht nur Buffood, Loot und sonstige oben genannte Dinge abstauben.
Ich verteil in den Raids nämlich auch meine lang erfarmten Doppelwarper oder zum Spaß den Deviatfisch.


----------



## Xall13 (25. Juli 2008)

idR kommt sowas bei schurken vor ... fällt euch was auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Mindista (25. Juli 2008)

mightydragon schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Eigeninitiative bei den Spielern



ich hab auch mal einen wichtigen teil stehengelassen. mag keine großen zitate ^^

genau das vermisse ich auch. 

da farmt man mit den leuten dann mal D3 (klassenunabhängig) zusammen und es wird nix gesockelt. auf die frage warum bekommt man als antwort entweder "das tausche ich doch eh bald aus" oder alternativ " hab dafür kein gold und keine lust mir gold zu besorgen" .

selbst grüne sockelsteine kosten so gut wie nix und bringen doch so einiges, es verlangt ja niemand das man rares zeug episch sockelt.
auch sind keine verzauberungen drauf, gibt da ja spottbillige (hände und armschienen mit ap für verursacher physischendmgs, die beiden verzauberungen kosten so gut wie nix). buffood ist auch ein fremdwort.

der haken ist aber der, das durch solche leute viele "gut equipte", die sich in einem farmrun mal erbarmen kleinere mitzunehmen, abgeschreckt werden.

selbst wenn man es schafft, die spieler für einen kararaid zu begeistern und einen termin ansetzt, steht man ne stunde später mit der hälfte der leute da, den rest interessiert es nicht, das andere auf sie warten.




mightydragon schrieb:


> Und wenn die frischen 70er meinen sie haben das Zeug für Karazhan: Warum versuchen sie nicht eigene Gruppen aufzustellen um vllt die ersten 3 Bosse zu legen?
> Attumen und die Maid sind ja nicht gerade die Herausforderung schlechthin... Moroes ist da wohl ein wenig kniffliger



der haken ist dann der, man findet schlecht zusammen. viele, die vom equip her genau in die gruppe passen würden, wollen nicht mit, weil da ein raid ja noch richtig arbeit bedeutet und man sich mühe geben müsste, was ja weniger der fall ist, wenn der rest t5/6 equipt ist.

dann kommen noch die spieler, die andere als konkurenten ansehen wegen dem loot und deswegen lieber nen markenfarmrun suchen, weil es da unwahrscheinlich ist das einem wer was wegneedet, sind eh alle overequipt.

andere haben wiederrum aufgegeben und beachten die suche anderer gar nicht mehr. frei nach dem motto, andere lehnen mich ab, warum sollte ich die ansprechen ?


----

bei meinem letzten kararuns hatten wir einige nicht so gut equipte spieler dabei, einigen waren gute leute, andere sind beim ersten whipe kommentarlos geleavt und jedesmal saß man dann in der gruppensuche länger drin wie am eigentlichen kararun.

klar gibt es nen haufen nulpen, die sich nur irgendwo durchschleifen und equipen lassen, leider gehen in der masse die ernsthaften spieler, die wirklich weiterkommen wollen, unter.

----

wiederrum völlig absurd finde ich jedoch die situation, wenn karafarmruns wegen einem char stunden in der suche hängen, obwohl sie einen (was weis ich,grad als beispiel) shadow mit 900 spelldmg haben könnten, er ihnen aber zu low ist weil er noch ein blaues schmuckstück trägt, ich meine die zeit die sie mit ewigem suchen verschleudern spart ihnen ein besser equipter dann auch nicht ein.


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wieviele threads gibs hier im forum, wo geplärt wird, es gibt keine tanks oder es gibt keine heiler oder es fehle dieses und jenes.
> tanks und heiler an sich gibs genug, nur sind viele davon nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet und werden dann abgelehnt und die jammerei an sich geht wieder von vorne los.



Wie ich schon oft sagte, gibt es kein Tank- und Heilerproblem - es gibt nur Tanks und Heiler, die keine Lust auf Rnds haben (ich gehöre in beiden Klassen dazu - und auch mein DD geht nicht Rnd). Wer von den Tanks / Heilern nicht gut genug ausgestattet ist, sucht sich eine Gilde - und da wird man oft bemerken, daß diese gar keine Tanks / Heiler mehr brauchen, weil sie genügend davon haben! Zum Mitmeißeln: Es gibt nur ein Rnd-Tank-Problem!

Die Jammerei kommt doch in der Hauptsache von Leuten, die sich weder eine passende Gilde suchen möchten noch sonst Eigeninitiative zeigen. Wieviele von den Leuten, die hier rumweinen, haben im offiziellen Gilden- / Serverforum etwa nach passenden Mitgliedern für eine neue Kara-Gruppe, die sich alles selbst "erarbeitet", gesucht? Haben die wenigstens mal im LFG-Channel einen "Neueinsteiger-Run" ausgeschrieben? Oder geht es denen viel mehr darum, mal schnell an einem Abend Kara komplett geleert und Items abgegriffen zu haben, während man mit Neueinsteigern nach ein paar Wochen froh sein kann, wenn man endlich in 2 Abenden mit insgesamt 10 Stunden Raidzeit am Kurator vorbei ist?

Ansonsten siehe meine anderen beiden Postings auf der vorhergehenden Seite.

Bimmbamm


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was nennst du ziehen, Willst du etwa behaupten das du als T-Weisichnicht in der Lage bist Kara und heroische allein zu  säubern?
> LOL das möcht ich mal sehen.
> Man kann gewiss sagen, das Jeder der mitkommt auch sein besstes dazu beiträgt.
> Unter Ziehen verstehe ich, ich kloppe alles um, und der Rest ist AFK.



Ziehen heißt auch, daß man Leute mitnimmt, die man nicht braucht - da ist es egal, ob einer 4 Mitspieler durchs Verlies schleift oder 7 Chars Kara leeren, während die restlichen drei eher zuschauen. Und "gewiss" kann man nicht sagen, daß jeder, der mitkommt, sein "Bestes" beiträgt.



> Da sieht man wieder wie arrogant mancher Spieler sein kann.
> Es kommt nicht darauf an sich schnell durchzukloppen, auch wenn es zum 99igsten male ist, Sondern einfach darauf das man zusammen spielt, dann kann es auch 6 Stunden dauern, natürlich dann an 2 Tagen. Und wenn man den Mitspielern zum 100tsten mal erklärt wie welcher Boss anzugehen ist, wo ist das Problem??
> Bist du nicht selber zigmal über den nächsten Boss aufgeklärt worden? Oder in der Schule über diese oder jene Regel von irgendwas.



Und eben darum geht es in Kara-Marken-Runs nicht, sondern um das "Schnell-Durchkloppen"! Für die 2-Tage-Raids sind Gilden da; keine Rnds - und um diese dreht sich die Diskussion in der Hauptsache! Nach einem Jahr Kara habe ich z. B. keine Lust mehr, ein Seminar für Kara-Neu-Einsteiger einzurichten und Rnd-Leute aufzubauen - und ich sehe auch keine Verpflichtung anderer dazu, so etwas zu tun. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## mightydragon (25. Juli 2008)

@ Rolandos: Da du ja auch so ein Fuchs bist. Ich gehe nachher Zul Aman!
Aber dann frage ich ich mich bei den bestätigten Teilnehmern was diese Person hier verloren hat ->  Klick mich 
Vllt kannst du mir das erklären?
Den Spieler würde ich nicht mal mit in die Dampfkammer nehmen, weil er absolut keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat!
Aber ich bin nicht der Raidleiter... Übrigens ist die Gruppe auch Random bzw. ich hab mich bei der Truppe reingearbeitet, durch Instanzen und Raids, da meine Gilde für Zul Aman nicht genug Spieler auf der Tasche hat.
Nur werd ich mich nachher ziemlich ärgern, wenn er mir beim ersten Boss meine wohl verdienten Schultern wegwürfelt.
Weil ich gehe seit Wochen Onkel Gruul und den Leerhäscher besuchen um T4 oder T5 Schultern zu bekommen - Jedoch immer Pech gehabt...

@ Mindista -- Danke, du verstehst wohl was mich so aufregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass auch die kleinen Spieler die Organisation eines Raids lernen müssen.
Das kann man bei kleinen Gruppen die am Anfang von Kara stehen wunderbar üben. 
Und du sprichst es aus was ich durch die Blume gesagt habe -> Um Gottes Willen, wir müssen uns anstrengen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ BimmBamm -- Edit-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (25. Juli 2008)

mightydragon schrieb:


> @ Mindista -- Danke, du verstehst wohl was mich so aufregt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicherlich verstehe ich beide seiten.

nur verstehe ich die völlig absurde situation nicht, das random-markenfarmraids lieber zeit in der suche vergeuden als einen char mitnehmen der nicht komplett episch ist (ich geh hier mal bewusst von pve equip aus, das sich manche bei pvp equip aus guten grund weigern ist wohl klar).

nehmen wir als beispiel mal nen mage mit (hm nicht viel plan von der klasse) sagen wir mal großteil T4, marken euqip, bissel schneiderzeug und sagen wir mal 2 blauen schmuckstücken, weil halt noch nix anderes gedroppt ist aus. kann nu nicht einschätzen wieviel spelldmg er hat, ich sage jetzt mal pauschal er hat 900 spelldmg, nu lehnt die gruppe ihn ab, da er nicht komplett episch ist und sucht stattdessen einen mage mit 1000 spelldmg.

um wieviel schneller ist man damit durch kara? 10 minuten? 15 minuten? und dafür sitzen die dann lieber 1 stunde länger in der gruppensuche?

--> LOL


----------



## Mitzy (28. Juli 2008)

naclador schrieb:


> Okay mal andersrum gefragt, welche Verpflichtung hat man denn schwächere Charaktere in Kara auszustatten ?
> Ich würde da gerne mal eine Antwort drauf bekommen, da soviele davon sprechen das die Leute die besseres Equip haben doch schwächere Spieler unterstützen sollen. Ich meine, ich gehe mit meinem Chars auch mit nicht so stark equippten Leuten, hab dann halt mal im Healmeter ~65% der Heilleistung erbracht, stehe im Dmgmeter deutlich abgesetzt auf Platz 1, oder hab den Heilern ausreichend Langeweile beschert, naja so what.
> 
> Wenn das jemand macht okay, aber wieso zur Hölle kommt Ihr darauf das zu erwarten ?
> ...




Es stimmt schon, es gibt keinerlei Verpflichtung, aber es ist möglich. Ich habe mit meinem Heiler (als ich Ihn noch spielte) 2x die Woche SSC oder FdS gemacht (jenachdem was geplant war im Raid) und dann Freitag oder Samstag gerne mit Randoms Kara gemacht. Es war eigentlich recht lustig. Das Problem ist allerdings auch in einigen Spielern zu suchen.
Ich weiß noch, dass wir einmal fast 20min gebraucht haben um den Loot zu verteilen. Es ist das T4 vom Priester/ Druiden/ Krieger gedroppt… Wir hatten Plündermeister drinnen. Wir hatten einen Priester und einen Krieger dabei. Beide wollten das Item unbedingt haben und stritten besagte 20min darüber, wer es kriegt… Am Ende ist der Priester abgehauen.
Ich hab meinen Heiler (leider) auf Ally Seite und werde mir nun wohl einen neuen hochziehen, da ich sehr gerne heile.




Mindista schrieb:


> da farmt man mit den leuten dann mal D3 (klassenunabhängig) zusammen und es wird nix gesockelt. auf die frage warum bekommt man als antwort entweder "das tausche ich doch eh bald aus" oder alternativ " hab dafür kein gold und keine lust mir gold zu besorgen" .
> 
> selbst grüne sockelsteine kosten so gut wie nix und bringen doch so einiges, es verlangt ja niemand das man rares zeug episch sockelt.
> auch sind keine verzauberungen drauf, gibt da ja spottbillige (hände und armschienen mit ap für verursacher physischendmgs, die beiden verzauberungen kosten so gut wie nix). buffood ist auch ein fremdwort.



Das D3 set wollte ich mit meinem Krieger auch sammeln. Ich habe immer gesucht, mich in 3 Inis registriert zur Anmeldung mit dem Kommentar, dass ich ein Tank bin. Ich wurde hin und wieder angesprochen. Es kamen immer Fragen wie „Biste Tank?“ (am häufigsten) oder „Wie viel live? Deff Raiting?“ etc… Deff Raiting liegt bei ca. 469, HP (unbuffed) bei fast 11k- nicht der Hammer, ich weiß. Hab aber nur geschmiedetes equip (Teufelsstahl Sachen, glaube, dass waren die) und erquestetes equip. Ich bin fast nie in Inis gekommen, weil ich anfangs keine Zeit hatte. Nunja… Wie ist es nu mit der Frage gewesen… Als ich bescheid gesagt habe, wie meine Werte sind kamen meist so nette Dinge wie „lol, omg was bist du denn für´n nap? Ich will in der ini nich nur wipen“- euh, jaa… Woher besseres equip nehmen wenn ich nich in Inis komme, aber soziemlich alle Quest Items die nett sind schon habe…
Ich hab die Sachen verzaubert und gesockelt (Verzauberung fallen mir gerade nicht ein, gesockelt aber immer mit dem robusten Tiefenstein Period- Deff und Ausdauer ist dadrauf- oder dem Schattendreanit irgendwas- der hat Stärke und Ausdauer), trotzdem nimmt mich keiner mit… Mein DD ist nett, aber ich möchte gerne auch was anderes machen. Mein Tank nimmt niemand mit… Nun werde ich mir wieder einen Heiler hochziehen und hoffen, dass ich dann öfter´s in Inis mitgenommen werde.

Zum Thema buff food: Ehrlich gesagt, buff food hab ich erstmals benutzt als ich in SSC/ FdS unterwegs war, vorher nie. Nur Fläschchen bei Gruul (die von Schergrat da)… Ich hab bei Magtheridon was zugesteckt bekommen, habe aber nie eine Ahnung gehabt, woher das Zeug kam…
Nun fragt man sich, warum frage ich die Leute nicht- naja, ist einfach zu erklären: Die meisten lachen einen aus oder flamen Ihn, wenn man so etwas fragt- zumindest ist das bei mir so.


----------



## Mindista (28. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Zum Thema buff food: Ehrlich gesagt, buff food hab ich erstmals benutzt als ich in SSC/ FdS unterwegs war, vorher nie. Nur Fläschchen bei Gruul (die von Schergrat da)… Ich hab bei Magtheridon was zugesteckt bekommen, habe aber nie eine Ahnung gehabt, woher das Zeug kam…
> Nun fragt man sich, warum frage ich die Leute nicht- naja, ist einfach zu erklären: Die meisten lachen einen aus oder flamen Ihn, wenn man so etwas fragt- zumindest ist das bei mir so.



wenn ich nicht weiß woher ich etwas bekomme, ist mein erster weg ab in auktionshaus und mal nachsehen was es da überhaupt so gibt.
außerdem hab ich dann gleich auch die namen von dem zeug.

dann wird noch google angeschmissen, oder wenn man sie kenn, nutzt man die buffed-suchfunktion und schon hat man alles, sogar welche mats man eventuell dafür braucht wenn man es sich dann herstellen lassen will.

nur kommt da wieder von einigen leuten die bequehmlichkeit zum vorschein. da man auf allianz wie auch auf hordenseite so um lvl10-20 rum einige quests erledigt wo man von npcs bufffood als belohnung bekommt, sollte man auf jedenfall wissen das es essen gibt, welches buffs gibt.

buffood kann man prima nutzen, wenn einem einige stats noch nicht so wirklich gefallen, sei es als tank die ausdauer, sei es als healer der +heal wert oder als DD etwas mehr dmg oder trefferwertung oder crit...


es muss ja nicht das teuerste zeug sein, aber daran erkennt man doch schon, wie die spieler an die sache herrantreten.


----------



## 0lorin (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse solche Typen, dann braucht man halt ein wenig länger für die ini na und? vor allem in Kara oder in 5er sollte man ihnen eine Chance geben, da sie dort ja equip sammeln wollen und können.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Juli 2008)

Das es einige Pfosten gibt die auf Tips und Tricks pfeiffen ist wohl war. Dann kann man sie aber in der Regel so überzeugen das man sie mitnimmt, dorthin wo sie noch nichts zu suchen haben, und sie selbst erleben lassen, wie oft sie ins Gras beissen müssen wegen ihrer Ausrüstung. Das hatte eigendlich immer geholfen.

Was die Verpflichtung schwächere Chars auszurüsten besteht darin, das man ja auch irgendwann mal klein angefangen hat und von erfahrenen Spielern mit genommen wurde, damit man sich ausrüsten kann.

Eigeniniziative, LOL, habt ja vollkommen recht. Das Problem aber ist, fragt man in einer Gilde, haben andere gerade wichtige Heros zu lösen, oder heute gerade keine lust, oder sind gerade bei einem Quest oder meldet sich keiner obwohl 20 Leute On waren. Ich selbst habe bei Hilferufen eigendlich immer den Quest den ich gerade machte, am nächten Tag zu ende gebracht. Wenn man dann selbst mal Hife braucht, kam meisten nur heise Luft. Kann man jetzt wohl sagen, das man nicht mitgenommen wurde weil man möglicherweise sauschlecht spielte. Nun ja, wenn es denn mal klappte mit der Gruppe in der Gilde,kam dann doch öfter die verwunderte Aussage, das man doch einen ganz schönen schades output hatte und auch keinen Jägerwipe verursachte.  Aber genutzt hat das auch nichts.
Bei so einer Freude ,am helfen untereinander, tut man sich schwer mit Eigeniniziative. War in vier Gilden immer das selbe Theater.  In der Fünften klappe es dann endlich mal. 

Fragt man im Chat, bekommt man mit viel Glück mal eine Mannschaft zusammen und mit nochmehr Glück auch eine Gute, obwohl ich eigendlich keinen erlebt hatte der überhaupt nicht spielen konnte. Aber die manchmal stundenlange suche, wenn man nicht so viel spielen kann, ist mehr als nur Lust vertreibend.

Zum Ziehen mitnehmen von Leuten die man nicht braucht, es geht nicht um brauchen oder nicht sondern ums zusammen spielen, was einige gern vergessen weil sie Marken- Itemgeil sind. 

Fragte mich öfters mal jemand ob ich ihn ziehen würde, meine Antwort finde noch drei Leute dann begleite ich euch. Kommt aber meistens nichts. Wenn es dann aber klappte mit der Gruppe, die auch ihr besstes mit ihren zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel tun, was meistens auch der Fall ist, habe ich meine "Göttlich schützende Hand über sie gehalten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann auch mal wenn das Zusammenspiel klappte, den turbo eingeschaltet und mal schnell für freies Gelände gesorgt, wenn es denn möglich war.


----------



## Korgor (28. Juli 2008)

Kenne ich auch...

Meinen Krieger nimmt jeder mit, weil da alles VZ. ist etc.
Aber will ich mal mit meinem Mage rein, der hat n komplettes PvE Equip (Kara / heroics), zwar net VZ.
Den nimmt niemand mit, weil es gleich heißt, dass 750 spell zu wenig sind...
Früher nahm mich da jeder mit, da kam ich sogar noch mit 350 spell rein.


----------



## Zerkan (28. Juli 2008)

Is doch mieß den leuten die noch nicht Episch equipt sind keine Chance zu geben jeder fängt mal klein an . Und der schruke rennt entweder  aus Spaß gegen wände oder er is einfach so beschränkt .


----------



## Grimor123 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich selber spiele nen Deff Tank (Taure, full epic bis auf trinkets) und finde eig immer ne grp, aber kaum skill ich mal auf fury um kommen als antworten zurück ne du bist zu schlecht equip und so!

Und da habe ich mal ne lustige Geschichte dazu:

Wollte an einem schönen Samstag abend als fury Krieger mit TDM hero (Hitcap erreicht und 1,7k ap wenn ich fury skill) weil ich das Deff und das Offtrinket neede! Also frage ich eine grp die im Lfg chanel war ob sie als dd noch nen fury krieger mit nehmen wollen ( hatten schon 2 ccs dabei) es kamm auch prompt ne antwort zurück aber vom tank und die war so : Needest du Off und Deff trinket? Meine Antwort war natürlich Ja und er darauf ne sry lass mir doch mein Trinket nicht von einem blau und 4 lila sachen equipten Krieger wegrollen! Und dann gings von meiner seite her los. So schnell habe war ich noch nie auf Ignor aber mir wars wayne bin dann aus langweile zur Insel gegangen um dailys zu machen! Was auch klar bin 10 mal gestorben wegen unsern Lieben ally freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wärend ich Tot war durfte ich auch diese 10mal verfolgen wie der blau und 1 epic equipte tank der mich auf Ig hatte wie er mit seiner blau grün equipten grp zu TDM gelaufen ist und ich mir dachte: puh glück gehabt!

Naja soviel dazu 

MFG Grimgor


----------

